# NMI Social Version 2.0-Some Sequels Are Better Than The Original



## theotherside

Let the socializing commence now........
Any new member looking at this thread should feel right at home and jump right in to any conversation you like 

For nostalgia purposes the old one is found here..http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=547957


----------



## Carver Slice

Wahh~hooo.....Let's Dance!!!


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

> Any new member looking at this thread should feel right at home and jump right in to any conversation you like



Am I allowed to jump in?  Also, the .gif above me is win.


----------



## theotherside

Hey carver what dose of bali are you on? How many grams do you do for a dose and how do you dose? I prefer the "put drink in your mouth, dump powder on top of drink and swallow" method. This way I never taste it and by using a teaspoon I know exactly how much I am taking.


----------



## theotherside

Hey NT how is your weekend looking? Any plans or you gonna have a nice and chill night?


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

Plans are looking good, going here tomorrow and then some other random stuff on Sunday.  As far as tonight goes, we'll have to see...I've already eaten a lot of drugs today and plan on eating more but I also need to cook dinner and that means I'll have to do the dishes which means I'll have to find some amphetamines or at least snort some more buprenorphine to get the motivation to do the dishes and man, its an operation for sure.  

Either way, I plan on smoking a massive amount of weed.


----------



## Carver Slice

theotherside26 said:


> Hey carver what dose of bali are you on? How many grams do you do for a dose and how do you dose? I prefer the "put drink in your mouth, dump powder on top of drink and swallow" method. This way I never taste it and by using a teaspoon I know exactly how much I am taking.



I only took 5grams so far in parachutes, I broke that into two of them. 
It's kind of intimidating at first taking humungo parachutes but you get used it.

I'm probably gonna take some more right about now as a matter of fact, I usually drink a cup of hot herbal tea right after I dose it too. I like to think that helps it kick in faster. But either way it just tastes awesome having fruit tea. I think I'm gonna use a blueberry one this time around. Time to get mah parachute's ready.


----------



## theotherside

Damn NT I just noticed your post count is aleady almost to 4,000! You guys must have had your work cut out for you over in BDD  My night is looking like yours NT...just want to chill some opies/somas and stay the hell away from my meph stash


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

> I only took 5grams so far in parachutes, I broke that into two of them.
> It's kind of intimidating at first taking humungo parachutes but you get used it.



I actually like the idea of parachuting it.  I usually just make the tea but I've straight up eaten the powder before...

[not to interject into your all's conversation]



> You guys must have had your work cut out for you over in BDD My night is looking like yours NT...just want to chill some opies/somas and stay the hell away from my meph stash



Oh yes sir, it's quite fun though.  I actually enjoy making BDD a forum that is actually useful 

I think staying away from the mephedrone is probably the best plan.  I just dug around in my drug-box (one of those Sentry fire safes) to see if I had anything at all, and found some 25mg ephedrine tablets.  Popped one.  Ephedrine is nasty but I need to be awake (took a bunch of benzos and opiates earlier today) for...whatever else I end up doing.

I think somas sound great, though...


----------



## theotherside

Carver Slice said:


> I only took 5grams so far in parachutes, I broke that into two of them.
> It's kind of intimidating at first taking humungo parachutes but you get used it.
> 
> I'm probably gonna take some more right about now as a matter of fact, I usually drink a cup of hot herbal tea right after I dose it too. I like to think that helps it kick in faster. But either way it just tastes awesome having fruit tea. I think I'm gonna use a blueberry one this time around. Time to get mah parachute's ready.



 I have been meaning to try kratom in a tea again but I just can't seem to cover up the taste! I get capsules when I buy Pimps Kratom because you only need a few 00s to get the job done.


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

The taste is nasty, I usually just chug water (a lotttt of water) or make a tea after choking down the tea...


----------



## theotherside

There is something special about Soma to me NT....it just feels so "right" when all my back muslces relax away. Bud enhances its effect ten fold and it combines with almost anything. 

Yeah I must say BDD is looking very good these days! Good job man


----------



## Carver Slice

The tea is how i first tried it like 5 years ago and it was pretty darn gross, from what I remember. 

When I came back to using the substance again I was in the habit of parachuting kava, so I just did it with this as well and it worked great. Sometimes I make capsules of it though to, for when Im taking it out on the go with me. I prefer that parachutes though, they hit you really fast. Not as fast as tea, but quick enough.


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

theotherside26 said:


> There is something special about Soma to me NT....it just feels so "right" when all my back muslces relax away. Bud enhances its effect ten fold and it combines with almost anything.
> 
> Yeah I must say BDD is looking very good these days! Good job man



Thanks dude!  It's not just me though, purple_cloud and kokaino are amazing mods to work with!  

I love me some Soma, however I haven't seen it in a while.  Flexeril, on the other hand...is everywhere.  Works almost as well with opiates.  

So many great combinations, as long as opiates are the base of them, they're even better.  Same thing could be said about dextroamphetamine


----------



## theotherside

Oh god Cyclones(flex) puts me to sleep...HARD. If I can't get soma I got for Robaxin or Phenprobamate as they lack in the euphoria department but are freakin' ace at back pain relief. I have never taken dextroamphetamine before.....I have only had addies/ritalin or RC amps(4-fmp, etc.).


----------



## Carver Slice

Man I would love to try some Dexedrine one day.  

I've had Dexmethylphenidate before, that was a good one. But other than that just plain old ritalin and addy's.

And a bunch of RC's of course.


----------



## theotherside

When I do stims they need to have an entactogenic push them or they seem pointless to me. The exceptions are a low dose mdpv experience and starbucks coffee  I'm sure I would enjoy dex though(from what I've read).

Hey Carver my memory is failing me atm....where are you located again(general area)?


----------



## Carver Slice

From the east coast of the US of A.


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

EAST COAST!

Dexedrine puts Adderall and any of the methylphenidate versions to shame.  I've never tried the RCs though.  

Dexedrine is very popular where I live and just as easy to get as Adderall, I think it may be specific to this city though, as most other places I've been, the easiest uppers to get are Adderall and methylphenidate in its various versions.

I've never had any success with Robaxin even in really high doses but people I know with back pain say it actually works quite well, even though its not a very recreational drug at all..


----------



## theotherside

Ahhh ok just making sure you were in the states...I talk to most people like they are in the states but that is just the stupid American in me I guess  I was talking to smackcraft in the other NMI socail and forgot he was Scottish until he posted it in a pm!


----------



## Carver Slice

I've had Methamphetamine a number of times which is pretty hard to find where I live.
That shit's the bomb, It's my favorite stimulant I think, with MDPV trailing behind. 
I used to do alot of coke back in the day, but I havent touched it in years.

Mostly I just do psychedelics, but lately I've been leaning towards opiates more often.


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

^I've never had methamphetamine but what I hear dextroamphetamine is close, shorter acting and easier on the comedown.  I think its easier of a comedown than Adderall anyway.

I love me some psychedelics as well.  

also:  post 4,000!


----------



## theotherside

Have you ever done mephedrone Carver? I have tried methamp a few times as well but mephedrone is like a mix of yola(coke) and low dose mdma...with a little regular stim flare thrown in for good measure. It consumed a year and a half of my life unfortunately 

Also.....soma turns my spelling to shite@!


----------



## JoshE

Who's keen to socialise with an extremely bored Australian? hahaha

^ Methamphetamine is defiantly my favorite stim too, closely followed by psychedelics.

We don't have much else on offer unfortunately


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

What time is it where you are?

(In Australia, I mean)


----------



## Carver Slice

Hell yeah I've done Mephedrone, I tried that at first back in 07/08 when it first started coming around these shores and had fun with it but left it alone for a long time. Then last summer I got some premium crystal and started doing it quite frequently. It's one of my favorite drugs ever, it's euphoric as fuck. But some of my best friends have gotten really addicted to it, so I try and play carefully and treat it with alot of respect.


----------



## theotherside

DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd"

Know what I mean?  
So whats up in Aus tonight?


----------



## JoshE

Its actually 9:30am haha. Not much really, Got up at 4am for work and finished at 8am.

Might hit up the Casino tonight though. Hopefully lady luck is on my side and i can double my spending money for HK.

What about you mate?


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

Oh wow, what's HK?

and it's 9:30pm here (East Coast U.S.A.)

thats crazy

wait, is it Saturday where you are?


----------



## theotherside

Us Americans always get blown away at what time it is in other parts of the word  I know a few people who don't even understand the time zone difference in the states much less the world. It is 8:30 here in the Central USA.


----------



## Carver Slice

GurnEr JoshE said:


> Might hit up the Casino tonight though. Hopefully lady luck is on my side and i can double my spending money for HK.



Nice dude, I love playing Video Poker machines, that's my vice at the casino. 

Someday I wanna go there and play roulette and put all my money on black, let it ride.    :D


----------



## ektamine

Noooo — I missed the first page! My NMI cred is ruined for ever


----------



## JoshE

HK - Hong Kong  Going on holiday there for 2 weeks in June.

Ive always found the time differences interesting for some weird reason.

And yea, Its an extremely boring Saturday haha. 

Edit: Carver Slice, Roulette is my game  Always start off with putting $50 on black even and then going from there


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

> Us Americans always get blown away at what time it is in other parts of the word  I know a few people who don't even understand the time zone difference in the states much less the world. It is 8:30 here in the Central USA.



Dude I know!

I think it really is just an American thing.  Even the Europeans I've met don't get it.  I think Americans are just selfish.  I'd have to say that being on BL the short amount of time I've been on here has helped me get rid of at least some of that American selfishness.  I would actually love to visit Aus.  It's up there with Japan and Venezuela on my "places to hang out at before I die" list.



> Noooo — I missed the first page! My NMI cred is ruined for ever



hahahaha



> HK - Hong Kong  Going on holiday there for 2 weeks in June.
> 
> And yea, Its an extremely boring Saturday haha.



Dude, you guys are IN THE FUTURE


----------



## ektamine

Carver Slice said:


> Nice dude, I love playing Video Poker machines, that's my vice at the casino.
> 
> Someday I wanna go there and play roulette and put all my money on black, let it ride.    :D



Dayuuummmm _all_ your money on a 50/50?! 

Hope you don't have more than $20 to your name when that one goes down lol


----------



## Carver Slice

Sure it'd be risky, but how cool would that be if you won. 

It be such a great story to tell people for the rest of your days. 

How you took the gamble of a lifetime, and it paid off in spades.  %)


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

^Agreed.

I'm not much of a gambler myself


----------



## ektamine

Carver Slice said:


> Sure it'd be risky, but how cool would that be if you won.
> 
> It be such a great story to tell people for the rest of your days.




^ Seriously. A tale of epic proportion.



theotherside26 said:


> Us Americans always get blown away at what time it is in other parts of the word  I know a few people who don't even understand the time zone difference in the states much less the world. It is 8:30 here in the Central USA.



Boy am I glad I don't know these people :D

How dense do you have to be (rovided you are older than 5yrs) to not understand that its not nighttime at 12:00 noon in china?


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

Most of America is pretty dense....I hate to say it


----------



## theotherside

ektamine said:


> Noooo — I missed the first page! My NMI cred is ruined for ever



You are slacking Ektamine straight slacking 

The dense people you speak of are other Texans outside of Houston(my city), Dallas/Ft.worth/Austin/San Antonio....it takes me an hour to drive from one side of Houston to the other but my grandma lives a small place where they know...beer/acid makes you crazy/and E eats your brain!


----------



## ektamine

Hah – yeah, I've heard Houston is way more liberal than the rest of TX. That true?

Or am I thinking of another city?


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

Austin?  That's the liberal Texas city I think of, I dunno about Houston


----------



## ektamine

NeighborhoodThreat said:


> Most of America is pretty dense....I hate to say it



Yeah – I've grown to used to living in the little liberal exclave that is Santa Cruz, CA. Granted, it's not perfect, but at least the residents here know what time zones are and don't consider Donald Trump a legitimate presidential candidate


----------



## theotherside

Yeah Austin in liberal but small as hell compared to the size of Houston. We are a "ghetto" city but have tons of liberated minds. One of my favorite bl'ers Alantis360 lives right near me in the giant ghetto.

We are famouns for Lean if that means anything  Worst drug in history...codeine+promethazine=over priced crap


----------



## ektamine

NeighborhoodThreat said:


> Austin?  That's the liberal Texas city I think of, I dunno about Houston



Must be Austin then.. tos enlighten us por favor


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

ektamine said:


> Yeah – I've grown to used to living in the little liberal exclave that is Santa Cruz, CA. Granted, it's not perfect, but at least the residents here know what time zones are and don't consider Donald Trump a legitimate presidential candidate



Oh man, I hope Trump is just pulling the ultimate IRL Troll.  

The fact that some people consider him legit actually scares me.


----------



## ektamine

I tell ya man... the state of our nation


----------



## Carver Slice

If he is our next president we are in some serious trouble.

That guy is such a joke, have you ever seen his tv show.... come on people.

Al Gore should run again, I think he'd do a good job.


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

It's a sad state to be in, Virginia is a pretty red state as well, Richmond, on the other hand, is extremely liberal.  A huge amount of people here do drugs, and lots of people from other parts of VA come here to get drugs.  

Sort of makes me wish I lived someplace else, I dunno.  And my "someplace else" I mean another part of the world.  Would love to live in California, you all have legal weed at least!


----------



## ektamine

theotherside26 said:


> DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd"



What are we busting out the xHTML for tos??


----------



## JoshE

Donald Trump for president?  Wow that would defiantly suck.

If I ever end up in America, I wanna hang out in California or Vegas. Any of you ever been down under?


----------



## ektamine

NeighborhoodThreat said:


> ^I've never had methamphetamine but what I hear dextroamphetamine is close, shorter acting and easier on the comedown.  I think its easier of a comedown than Adderall anyway.
> 
> I love me some psychedelics as well.
> 
> also:  post 4,000!



d-amp does have strong similarities to d-methamp, but d-methamp is WAYYY more euphoric, cause of the serotonergic component. It definitely has a lot more similarity to MDMA than d-amp in terms of the 'everything is perfect' feeling. Still not a sticky love-oozing mess like MDMA, but it ranks up there.

And of course when taken via IV (my preference) or Vaporized, the rush is in a whole different league than d-amp.


----------



## Carver Slice

NeighborhoodThreat said:


> Would love to live in California, you all have legal weed at least!



Me too, I wanna check out San Diego. 

It'd be pretty sweet to hop on the trolley to Mexico and get all types of Pharms and whatnot whenever you have a whim.


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

> If I ever end up in America, I wanna hang out in California or Vegas. Any of you ever been down under?



Dude, I wish!  Someday....



> d-amp does have strong similarities to d-methamp, but d-methamp is WAYYY more euphoric, cause of the serotonergic component. It definitely has a lot more similarity to MDMA than d-amp in terms of the 'everything is perfect' feeling. Still not a sticky love-oozing mess like MDMA, but it ranks up there.



Oh wow, that was a seductive description.  I just love how motivating d-amphetamine is.  Oh, and how awesome it makes electronic music sound when you're driving down the freeway.  



> It'd be pretty sweet to hop on the trolley to Mexico and get all types of Pharms and whatnot.



*Seconded.*


----------



## theotherside

Hey guys if you get the chance(make time damnit ..) come vote in this poll for me..
http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=569097
It is the first ever trip report of the month poll so I want a good turnout


----------



## ektamine

NeighborhoodThreat said:


> Would love to live in California, you all have legal weed at least!



Yup - I'm prop 215 legal myself and I have to say... it feels fucking GREAT to be able to walk downtown with a pipe full o' hash in hand. Hmm, I think I'll take a stroll past the police station.

LOL, I swear, I have this uncontrollable urge to troll the cops about it. I try to conceal it — most of the time.


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

> Hey guys if you get the chance(make time damnit ..) come vote in this poll for me..
> http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=569097
> It is the first ever trip report of the month poll so I want a good turnout



Done.    I like the idea of a trip report poll, BTW.



> Yup - I'm prop 215 legal myself and I have to say... it feels fucking GREAT to be able to walk downtown with a pipe full o' hash in hand. Hmm, I think I'll take a stroll past the police station.
> 
> LOL, I swear, I have this uncontrollable urge to troll the cops about it. I try to conceal it — most of the time.



The fact that you can troll the cops is awesome enough!

Here the cops just take your weed and smoke it themselves.  Ugh


----------



## theotherside

NeighborhoodThreat said:


> Done.    I like the idea of a trip report poll, BTW.
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that you can troll the cops is awesome enough!
> 
> Here the cops just take your weed and smoke it themselves.  Ugh



Thanks NT..

Here in Houston if you get caught with bud you can do 6 months in jail for first time...2-6years 3rd time


----------



## ektamine

NeighborhoodThreat said:


> Oh wow, that was a seductive description.  I just love how motivating d-amphetamine is.  Oh, and how awesome it makes electronic music sound when you're driving down the freeway.



It's certainly lush :D
And yeah – music on amps is awesome.

I find d-amp to be way more practical, and d-methamp to be way more recreational.
Its like you get the motivation, AND you get stoked off your ass for no reason / wanna talkhugtalkhugtalkhug.

And a lot of people say they hate the meth comedown, but I think they must be getting crank (d,l-methamp) because I've only tried d-methamp and I find it to be smoother / less edgy than d-amp, actually.


----------



## Carver Slice

theotherside26 said:


> Hey guys if you get the chance(make time damnit ..) come vote in this poll for me..
> http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=569097
> It is the first ever trip report of the month poll so I want a good turnout



I voted for Dondante's 25C report, that guy is such a talented writer. 

He always does a great job of translating what his experiences were like.


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

> Thanks NT..
> 
> Here in Houston if you get caught with bud you can do 6 months in jail for first time...2-6years 3rd time



Yuck.  Virginia is pretty strict about weed (and drugs in general) laws but Richmond cops either take your drugs and then charge you for them or just take your drugs.  Talk about hypocrites.  



> It's certainly lush
> And yeah – music on amps is awesome.
> 
> I find d-amp to be way more practical, and d-methamp to be way more recreational.
> Its like you get the motivation, AND you get stoked off your ass for no reason / wanna talkhugtalkhugtalkhug.
> 
> And a lot of people say they hate the meth comedown, but I think they must be getting crank (d,l-methamp) because I've only tried d-methamp and I find it to be smoother / less edgy than d-amp, actually.



Thats interesting...I have many good sources for d-amp XR and IR so I feel no need to venture outside that drug's loving arms.   

I love me some hardstyle/hard trance/trance/everything else (don't really like dubstep at all), and d-amp makes those genres/styles/whateveryouwannacall'em sound fucking AWESOME.  



> I voted for Dondante's 25C report, that guy is such a talented writer.
> 
> He really does a good job of translating what the experience was like.



I voted for that one as well.  All the reports listed were good ones though


----------



## theotherside

Thanks Carver!! 
Smackcraft where are you tonight?? Having fun on a friday night I woud hope  Or maybe getting a wink of sleep perhaps?

I will be back on around 11:30pm..I have to go put in some g/f time(aka-watch a movie and hold her to sleep). I have the joy of getting to watch "young victorian" or some such shite..wish me luck. Then the real fun begins  
She just asked...how many norcos have you taken so far? I responded...only a half I swear


----------



## JoshE

theotherside26 said:


> Thanks NT..
> 
> Here in Houston if you get caught with bud you can do 6 months in jail for first time...2-6years 3rd time



That's pretty hectic mate. A few years ago, some mates and I were having a compression session in the car in some random carpark when cops pulled up. 

Bud + Bong got taken but we only got issued with a cannabis caution which was just a $200 fine which you had 28 days to pay.


----------



## ektamine

Give her a norco imo

then you can take as many as you please


----------



## smackcraft

oh a new social , same people tho  but new social ,... wow feels like the time someone donated a fiver (£5) to our local social youth club and we got a new lick of paint he he 

must say the new social looking nice and tidy


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

> She just asked...how many norcos have you taken so far? I responded...only a half I swear



hahaha, my girlfriend's asked me that before.  I usually respond by giving her whatever I've taken and it makes things even better.    I actually surprised her with some buprenorphine and lorazepam earlier today so she's happy as well.  I'm going to be hanging with her in a bit.  Good times.  Maybe going to a free show down the street we just heard about, but its a matter of getting out of the house (and off of Bluelight)...you know how that can be.  



> Bud + Bong got taken but we only got issued with a cannabis caution which was just a $200 fine which you had 28 days to pay.



wow, 28 days to pay a fine and that's it?  How long does it stay on your records (or does it not?)


----------



## theotherside

Your Why did you Join Bluelight thread is doing very well smackcraft. How has the rest of Bluelight been treating you?

And now I'm off....... See you guys later...


----------



## smackcraft

hey can we get a gum ball machine in this new social and maybe a dart board ?


----------



## Carver Slice

NeighborhoodThreat said:


> just take your drugs.  Talk about hypocrites.



This happened to me in the past before where I live, I swear that those cops get high or something. It's not like you would complain about it to them though or something. 

At least you aint getting arrested. It only happens with weed though here. 

If you have like dope or coke, your gonna get hit.


----------



## smackcraft

theotherside26 said:


> Your Why did you Join Bluelight thread is doing very well smackcraft. How has the rest of Bluelight been treating you?



yeah mate its been good enjoying it thanks 

yeah  good to see people posting in that thread, hows things with you ?


----------



## theotherside

Oh I have to log off and put in some face time with the ball and chain but will be back when my buzz starts to go OFF!


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

cheers ToS!  have a good night!



> This happened to me in the past before where I live, I swear that those cops get high or something. It's not like you would complain about it to them though or something.
> 
> At least you aint getting arrested. It only happens with weed though here.
> 
> If you have like dope or coke, your gonna get hit.



It's the same way here, although I've heard of cops taking even harder drugs from people from time to time.


----------



## smackcraft

ha ha the ball and chain xD

just saw ur post asking where i was, i was having a mmuch needed sleep, i used up all my mehadone and was really strung out earlier but done a CWE on some codydramol and helped me big time to get some sleep 

cant wait for my chemist to open in 5 and half hours lol


----------



## ektamine

*Enepria Securia*!


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

^^^!!!!! wut


----------



## JoshE

NeighborhoodThreat said:


> wow, 28 days to pay a fine and that's it?  How long does it stay on your records (or does it not?)



Yea just pay the fine within the 28 days at any Postoffice or over the net and your good to go. 
The cops get your details so I'm guessing you go on some kind of record.


----------



## Carver Slice

smackcraft said:


> ha ha the ball and chain xD
> 
> just saw ur post asking where i was, i was having a mmuch needed sleep, i used up all my mehadone and was really strung out earlier but done a CWE on some codydramol and helped me big time to get some sleep
> 
> cant wait for my chemist to open in 5 and half hours lol



I'm so jealous of all you European's with your over the counter legitimate painkiller. 

I'd be doing those CWE's all of the time, I love me some codeine.


----------



## ektamine

I have no idea. Have you ever heard of the online multiplayer shooter put out by the US military, called America's Army?

I keep getting killed by these foreign dudes that stand over my dead body shouting, "ENEPRIA SECURIA!!!"


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

That's awesome!

Sounds to me like the U.S.A. is one of the only places (well, some parts of the U.S.A.) that are backwards enough to put people in jail for possession of weed.

When I Google that, this thread is the 4th thing that comes up...


----------



## smackcraft

well going to try get some more sleep so opening time comes sooner , cant wait !!!

laters peoples


----------



## smackcraft

Carver Slice said:


> I'm so jealous of all you European's with your over the counter legitimate painkiller.
> 
> I'd be doing those CWE's all of the time, I love me some codeine.



you dont get codydromol over the counter mate, thats dihydrocodiene 

but i know the ones u mean


----------



## ektamine

NeighborhoodThreat said:


> When I Google that, this thread is the 4th thing that comes up...



It's a conspiracy! It means nothing at all, yet it means everything %)

P.S. When did google become lightning-fast?


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

^Any OTC opiate would be awesome.  Codeine cough syrup is _technically_ OTC in Virginia and a few other states in the U.S. but pharmacists never sell it.  I actually called around once (I was in withdrawal and fiending) to see if places would give me a straight answer about it, but they all told me that they don't sell it to people because "drug addicts use it".

Oh, the irony.

If codeine tablets were OTC and available here, I would be all over that CWE.



> P.S. When did google become lightning-fast?



That's a really good question.  It's kinda cool to see yourself pop up as one of the results for a search that random haha


----------



## JoshE

Carver Slice said:


> I'd be doing those CWE's all of the time, I love me some codeine.



CWE's are awesome. I mainly do them on Cold and Flu Tablets + paracetamol tablets 



NeighborhoodThreat said:


> That's awesome!
> 
> Sounds to me like the U.S.A. is one of the only places (well, some parts of the U.S.A.) that are backwards enough to put people in jail for possession of weed.



Yea pretty ridiculous imo. Its understandable for massive amounts etc etc but when you only have a gram or two who gives a shit..


----------



## ektamine

^ Very true, but now I'm intrigued – what does it _meeaaaaan?_


----------



## smackcraft

NeighborhoodThreat said:


> ^Any OTC opiate would be awesome.  Codeine cough syrup is _technically_ OTC in Virginia and a few other states in the U.S. but pharmacists never sell it.  I actually called around once (I was in withdrawal and fiending) to see if places would give me a straight answer about it, but they all told me that they don't sell it to people because "drug addicts use it".
> 
> Oh, the irony.
> 
> If codeine tablets were OTC and available here, I would be all over that CWE.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a really good question.  It's kinda cool to see yourself pop up as one of the results for a search that random haha



aye it worked magic with my withdrawals earlier , was my first time trying it and was really easy to do


----------



## ektamine

NeighborhoodThreat said:


> Codeine cough syrup is _technically_ OTC in Virginia and a few other states in the U.S. but pharmacists never sell it.  I actually called around once (I was in withdrawal and fiending) to see if places would give me a straight answer about it, but they all told me *that they don't sell it to people because "drug addicts use it"*.



LOL – poor sheep, not even aware of what field they are working in (pharmaceuticals, i.e. the supply of addictive drugs).


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

^I know, I really wanted to be like, well, fine, I'll go get a prescription, thanks for wasting my time!

Although, I actually did go and get a prescription.  For Tussionex.  Fuck codeine, I one-upped them pharmacists without them even knowing it.


----------



## Carver Slice

GurnEr JoshE said:


> CWE's are awesome. I mainly do them on Cold and Flu Tablets + paracetamol tablets



That sounds great, The only good thing we have here OTC is DXM. 

And I'm thankful we have that one at least, it's a great for digging deep. 
I like taking around 700mgs of DXM and smoking some cannabinoids 30mins into it then just laying back in bed. 
I've had some really amazing trips on it, that rivaled some of my best K/PCP/MXE experiences. It's a wonderful compound.


----------



## ektamine

NeighborhoodThreat said:


> ^I know, I really wanted to be like, well, fine, I'll go get a prescription, thanks for wasting my time!
> 
> Although, I actually did go and get a prescription.  For Tussionex.  Fuck codeine, I one-upped them pharmacists without them even knowing it.



Hot dayum, Hydro syrup was the last opiate I consumed, actually. Love that shieet


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

I actually really like the taste of Tussionex for some reason.  It doesn't help that its quite potent dosage-wise and XR hydrocodone _and_ comes with an antihistamine already mixed in.  It's like its asking to be abused.


----------



## JoshE

Carver Slice said:


> That sounds great, The only good thing we have here OTC is DXM.
> 
> And I'm thankful we have that one at least, it's a great for digging deep.
> I like taking around 700mgs of DXM and smoking some cannabinoids 30mins into it then just laying back in bed.
> I've had some really amazing trips on it, that rivaled some of my best K/PCP/MXE experiences. It's a wonderful compound.



Sounds awesome man  

I haven't tried DXM yet, Pretty sure it's OTC here too but have never bothered with it.

I'm having a break from tripping on anything for a while because of a bloody _intense _ acid trip i had a few weeks ago


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

On what, if I may ask?


----------



## Carver Slice

Hydrocodone Syrup was the first opiate I ever used heavy.
I used to drink bottles of that like it was going out of style, then I started doing the OC's and H. 
Lately I've just been doing Tramadol and Roxies, this Kratom feels nice tho, very warm and fuzzy  :D



GurnEr JoshE said:


> I'm having a break from tripping on anything for a while because of a bloody _intense _ acid trip i had a few weeks ago



Yeah I've been taking a vacation from psychs lately too, not cause anything bad happened or anything, just to give my tolerance a break. 
I've been tripping weekly on assorted phenethylamines and tryptamines since January, the old receptors need a break, lol.


----------



## ektamine

OC's are alright... I'm more of a morphine/dope type tbh though. If I wanna go low I wanna go loooooooooow, if ya catch my drift. And yeah, thats a very accurate description of bali kratom!


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

I love me some kratom.  OCs used to be all over the place and then OPs came around and *nobody* uses them anymore.  A lot of people switched to H, I switched to buprenorphine.  

Nothing like that nice warm Tussionex high though, mixed with some weed.  Yummmmyyyyy.


----------



## ektamine

^ What'd you get Tussionex prescribed for?


----------



## gavatron@oz

Good day all,

I go mingle in society for a few hours and and you guys have over fed the original and come out with a new and improved version 2.

Guessing the bike ride was cancled Ektamine??

You still about Carva?

Its just past midday here.So i guess that means i can start proceedings for saturday night. Either way too late... I just ate the dragon..and a smoke machine

Make the  bad man stop! 
                                                --shut up brain..


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

ektamine said:


> ^ What'd you get Tussionex prescribed for?



Bronchitis.  I really had it.  That was a bad summer for me.  Broke my hand and fucked up my legs really bad in a bicycle crash, got really sick.  The nice thing was I got a script for Norcos, a script for Percocets and a script for Tussionex all in a two month span...



gavatron@oz said:


> Good day all,
> 
> I go mingle in society for a few hours and and you guys have over fed the original and come out with a new and improved version 2.
> 
> Guessing the bike ride was cancled Ektamine??
> 
> You still about Carva?
> 
> Its just past midday here.So i guess that means i can start proceedings for saturday night. Either way too late... I just ate the dragon..and a smoke machine
> 
> Make the  bad man stop!
> --shut up brain..



Party on man!  It's still Friday night here!


----------



## ektamine

gavatron@oz said:


> Guessing the bike ride was cancled Ektamine??



Yup – Camera stopped working after 3 shots and the wind picked up to the point where the 20 miles would've felt like 40 miles 

Not down!


----------



## JoshE

Hows the surf over your way *gavatron@oz*?

Sea breeze came in early this morning and turned the beach into a washing machine


----------



## Carver Slice

gavatron@oz said:


> You still about Carva?



I sure am, this social is poppin tonight.  :D



NeighborhoodThreat said:


> OCs used to be all over the place and then OPs came around and *nobody* uses them anymore.  A lot of people switched to H, I switched to buprenorphine.



It does seem like Opana is getting really popular these days.

I haven't tried it yet but I guess I don't look very hard, It's definitely on the to-do list though.


----------



## ektamine

Opana sounds nice - but addictive - to me. Would definitely buy them if they came around my way, though.


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

what!  you all have surf toO!!!


----------



## gavatron@oz

Fuck mate its still Easter for me.fri or sat ?? 
Either way its good enough for the girls i go with.

How you going Neighbourhood Threat? 
What were you doing on the bike to eat shit so bad..

And did i see another aussie bogan on here before.. Im sure he entered the conversation by saying methamphet is his favourite drug..

 Mate i dont care what they've been saying about you -- your alright with me..

(hope u not prone to paranoia) how are u buddy? Where you from?


----------



## Carver Slice

ektamine said:


> Opana sounds nice - but addictive - to me. Would definitely buy them if they came around my way, though.



This one girl i know through a mutual friend never tried an opiate a day in her life.
And jumped right in the boat with Opana  

Supposedly she is addicted to opiates now from what my buddy told me, it was kinda shocking.


----------



## gavatron@oz

yeah Snapper rocks was kegging..Slater,Fanning and Parko all over like a rash on a dick...

I went to TOS (straddie) knowing it was cross sure,but solid 5-6 foot.so double over head on sets. Just pull in and die...good for a crowc pleaser..

Sitting in the line up pulling gurning faces.. No one drops in on someone that looks like that,


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

I was riding down a one-way-street, the wrong way, and a car came out of nowhere and I swerved to avoid getting hit and hit the curb really fast, went right over the handlebars and that was that


----------



## ektamine

Carver Slice said:


> This one girl i know through a mutual friend never tried an opiate a day in her life.
> And jumped right in the boat with Opana
> 
> Supposedly she is addicted to opiates now from what my buddy told me, it was kinda shocking.



Short half-lifes are satans gift to man


----------



## JoshE

Haha awesome. Yea i had to work this morning and was hoping the sea breeze wouldn't come in before lunch time but it did 



> Mate i dont care what they've been saying about you -- your alright with me..



Was this directed at me?


----------



## Carver Slice

ektamine said:


> Short half-lifes are satans gift to man



I guess so huh... I'd still try it though. 

I've been a heroin user off and on for about 8 years now. 
Over time I've gained a lot of self control and I'm sure I'd be fine with it.

*knocks on wood*


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

^damn, that is crazy.

I imagine I would be dead if I started doing opiates with oxymorphone


----------



## gavatron@oz

*Nice*




NeighborhoodThreat said:


> I was riding down a one-way-street, the wrong way, and a car came out of nowhere and I swerved to avoid getting hit and hit the curb really fast, went right over the handlebars and that was that




Gotta follow tje traffic rules mate.

U wearing a helmet?

I did similar when i was a young tacker,double dropped superman paper tabs ,and thought id see how far i could ride bike,an old school racer witn my eyes closed... Ended up hitting a parked sports car front on and landed on windscreen,then slid down bonnet/ and fell on bike and got tangled up..

Im sure i went for 200 metres with eyes closed.but it was about 15 metres.


----------



## Carver Slice

NeighborhoodThreat said:


> ^damn, that is crazy.
> 
> I imagine I would be dead if I started doing opiates with oxymorphone




It is pretty crazy, you'd think someone would try out Vicodin or Percocet or something. 

I didn't start playing with the big boys Heroin/Morphine/Dilaudid/Fentanyl until I was years into the game.


----------



## gavatron@oz

yeah man,its just a line  always say to yne apprentices at work,and it fucks with their heads..

No one said anything but it worked a treat. Like i said, i hope you not prone to paranoia.

You from the Goldy??


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

Hell no I wasn't wearing a helmet haha, my hands and legs took all the force, lucky for me.  

and I started out with Vicodin...I think that's how most people started.

My first "big boy" opiate was hydromorphone...


----------



## Carver Slice

Thank goodness you came out of it relatively unscathed. (must have gotten scrapped up a bit)

I've never been one to wear a helmet on a bike either, it looks silly.


----------



## JoshE

gavatron@oz said:


> yeah man,its just a line  always say to yne apprentices at work,and it fucks with their heads..
> 
> No one said anything but it worked a treat. Like i said, i hope you not prone to paranoia.
> 
> You from the Goldy??



Haha evil bastard 

From Perth man. Lived in Darwin for 6 years though. Man i wish i was back up north.


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

Carver Slice said:


> Thank goodness you came out of it relatively unscathed. (must have gotten scrapped up a bit)
> 
> I've never been one to wear a helmet on a bike either, it looks silly.



I agree, and yeah, my legs and feet (I was wearing sandals to make it that much worse) got really scraped up.  I actually ended up getting a really bad infection on my foot from one of the cuts (it was the whole side of the foot).  

Bad times.  Although the opiate scripts that I got and really needed as a result were nice.  Good times.  They certainly helped move my opiate addiction along though.


----------



## gavatron@oz

Thats about as far as you can be from the goldy..

Ive had a few trips over there..surfed the box where it was below sea level,about a foot deep water..oh, i ride an esky lid

go on ... laugh it up.. Where are all yhe stix when its launch pads @ low tide????

CARVA--- by law in oz u gotta wear helmet.looks tuff anyway.lol.


----------



## gavatron@oz

That could ne a NEW THREAD

ACCIDENTS YOU HAD WHEN CHARGED UP!!

~i could rip out about 20 stories, but then you would all know how loose i am,and dishone me


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

^That would be a great thread.  I was stone cold sober when I wrecked my bike though haha


----------



## JoshE

Haha screw that, Ive had some nasty confrontations with the reef in my time. Not keen hahaha.

Yea, my mum got fined for not wearing a helmet. Blooding pathetic. They don't give a shit about your saftey..Its all about raising the revenue.


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

Interesting....so cops in Aus. don't arrest you for smoking weed, but they do ticket for not wearing a helmet?


----------



## Carver Slice

gavatron@oz said:


> ACCIDENTS YOU HAD WHEN CHARGED UP!!



I was sitting on the handle bars of my friends bike once when we were drinking.
And the fool drove right into a parked car and I got slammed onto the hood hard as hell. 
Then some dude came running outside and I had to collect myself and run off as he chased us.

That guy looked seriously pissed.


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

^hahaha wow.

I actually laughed out loud after reading that story.  I'm really high, damn.


----------



## JoshE

NeighborhoodThreat said:


> Interesting....so cops in Aus. don't arrest you for smoking weed, but they do ticket for not wearing a helmet?



Depends on the amount of the drug. Like when i got busted with my mates we had probably 2 sticks. I'm sure if you had a greater amount, you would defiantly get arrested.

Its weird though because the copper could have also busted us for possession but he didn't  It was real confusing at the time too cause i blazed. Couldn't wrap my head around what had just happened.


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

Still, I don't think I've ever heard of bicycle helmet laws being enforced here...like...ever.

I just think its really random haha


----------



## theotherside

Yes wut!!!

what is at the chemist smack....methadone?


----------



## ektamine

NeighborhoodThreat said:


> Still, I don't think I've ever heard of bicycle helmet laws being enforced here...like...ever.
> 
> I just think its really random haha



Me neither. wtf?

Though in Isle Vista, Santa Barbra, VA (almost exclusively college students, literally) the cops enforce BUI's (Bicycling Under the Influence). My brother nearly got charged with one. Which leaves you without a method of getting home (other than taxi), as you can't drive, you can't bike, and if you walk you risk public intoxication.

That city is like an alcoholic training camp though, jesus.


----------



## theotherside

OK the g/f is in bed, pills are digesting as we speak.....countdown to flawless euphoria begins now......

I have locked up my drone in my lock box and gave the key to my g/f to hide. I do have a little pv and some 2c-i but I'm  not in the mood to trip.


----------



## smackcraft

arghhh awake again and still not 9am yet


----------



## smackcraft

theotherside26 said:


> OK the g/f is in bed, pills are digesting as we speak.....countdown to flawless euphoria begins now......
> 
> I have locked up my drone in my lock box and gave the key to my g/f to hide. I do have a little pv and some 2c-i but I'm  not in the mood to trip.



should of done it the other way ... locked the gf up and kept the drugs xD


----------



## ektamine

smackcraft said:


> arghhh awake again and still not 9am yet



lol its just past 9pm in my neck of the woods.


----------



## smackcraft

ektamine said:


> lol its just past 9pm in my neck of the woods.



thank god im not there i couldnt go another 12 hrs waiting for my meth lol

now i remember why i went on a script to begin with, ive not had withdrawals for over a year now so not used to this at all any more


----------



## theotherside

Damn it is almost midnight in my neck of the woods...my favorite hour of the whole day!

Yeah by putting my g/f to sleep I kind of did lock her up smack  Once she falls into a deep sleep I'm free!! Have you guys ever had a go at Methoxetamine before? I hated DXM but methoxetamine was  smooth and euphoric as hell.


----------



## smackcraft

theotherside26 said:


> Damn it is almost midnight in my neck of the woods...my favorite hour of the whole day!
> 
> Yeah by putting my g/f to sleep I kind of did lock her up smack  Once she falls into a deep sleep I'm free!! Have you guys ever had a go at Methoxetamine before? I hated DXM but methoxetamine was  smooth and euphoric as hell.



we dont really get much stuff other than the main stream drugs around here, sucks tbh i would like a more ranged variety


----------



## ektamine

Its all on teh intranetz my friend.

@tos26: man, I've been wanting to try that sooooooo bad the whole time its been on the market. Its one of my main motivations to find a job. I was a serious k-tard so I think I'll be quite fond of this MXE stuff. MMMMM it sounds so nice don't tell me another word about it!!!


----------



## smackcraft

when it comes to legal highs i never know the names when people use them on here , they are nothing ive ever used tbh apart from M-cat (mephedrone) but that was made ilegal here last year 

so when people talk about them i have no idea wat they are talkin about lol


----------



## ektamine

smackcraft said:


> M-cat (mephedrone)l



The term MCat has actually been around for a long time, used pretty commonly, for *m*eth*cat*hinone. People call 4-methylmethcathinone m-cat every now and then but it sort of adds to the confusion.


----------



## theotherside

God don't even get me thinking about drone......my nose starts to tickle  Purephoria at its greatest. I always go into drone thinking...just a few lines to get the night a spark...then it is 2 days later


----------



## coelophysis

Someone rescue me from work...


----------



## smackcraft

ektamine said:


> The term MCat has actually been around for a long time, used pretty commonly, for *m*eth*cat*hinone. People call 4-methylmethcathinone m-cat every now and then but it sort of adds to the confusion.



thats just what everyone called it in the uk , if u called it something else they woldnt know what u was talking about


----------



## ektamine

@Laika: Your panda bear looks like it should be partying with these guys:





Bonus points if you tell me whodafux they are!


----------



## theotherside

Hey Laika are you not off yet?? Dear god man you work too much


----------



## smackcraft

2 and a half hours and counting =/


usually time goes by quick as fook for me but the last day has been a bloody drag !!!!


----------



## theotherside

^^YOu have to work tommorow smackcraft?? ........EDIT oh your done!! Ahh I get it now.


----------



## smackcraft

ha ha i wish i had work so i had some money or i wouldnt be in this state lol


----------



## gavatron@oz

TOS did you go to work yesterday? Or u end up getting a cold?

Hmmm, where is my medicine??


----------



## theotherside

I have plenty of money but not enough time to have fun....work comes around again so fast.


----------



## theotherside

gavatron@oz said:


> TOS did you go to work yesterday? Or u end up getting a cold?
> 
> Hmmm, where is my medicine??



Yeah I went....that is still today for me  I got 2 hours sleep, went in a little late and went to fill my scripts on my lunch break....yay!!! What are you up to tonight??


----------



## smackcraft

i used to have pleanty money too then i got a gear habit

i was making shit loads of cash and still i ended up taking out loans and selling shit ,, crazy just crazy


----------



## theotherside

Hey smackcraft...what do scottish people think about MLS(major league soccer)...is it a joke?
We have teams that copy the UK like DC United instead of Manchester united. My city has a good MLS team(Dynamo) but I have only seen one match.


----------



## smackcraft

never heard of major league soccer tbh mate is it any good ?

have heard of major league gaming tho lol

2 hours and counting .. ur going to get a run down of the most exciting saturday smackcraft has had in over a year just for some jungle juice xD

its like when your waiting for your birthday party to start when ur a kid lmao


----------



## ektamine

Man... theres nothing like a good stand-up show when your stoned well off your face 

If you're into stand up check out
Comedy Central Presents Natasha Leggero (shes a fox )
Comedy Central Presents Zach Galifianakis


----------



## theotherside

What does methadone feel like smack....is it euphoric like morphine....what opiate/opioid does it most feel like for you? How does that relief feel when it washes over your morning?


----------



## ektamine

@tos26 ... We have soccer? Since when!


----------



## gavatron@oz

*HURTING..but ready*



theotherside26 said:


> Yeah I went....that is still today for me  I got 2 hours sleep, went in a little late and went to fill my scripts on my lunch break....yay!!! What are you up to tonight??



Not doing much atm ,waiting for old mate ..its sat 3:30 pm. Just ate a whole pizza,in preperation for what the future has in store.

Up all night,went out on the boat at dawn for a surf,not the best idea.. I scared myself when i looked in the mirror. Went to work for a few hrs..-im self employed so dont have to worry too much,and i back it up there.

Your homelife sounds like mine..but instead of the gf hiding the key,i eat the fucker. Ends up another SAW movie where im tryng to get at the key.

Is your miss' straight edge or practices moderation.?


----------



## ektamine

the time zone diversity in this thread is sweet. I'm @ 11pm friday, tos is at what, 2am sat? You're at 3:30pm sat and smack is at what.... 9:30am sat? lol


----------



## theotherside

To ektamine yeah Major League Soccer is pretty big here in Houston...our team has won a few championships...pretty fun to watch. 

To gavatron my girl is far from straight edge, but she is recovering from an od caused from mdpv/alcohol/and drone. She was in the hospital for 3 weeks and is still recovering. Her DOC is hydrocodone but she is trying to stay off everything but kratom due to drug tests.


----------



## gavatron@oz

Woooooo, DR. Quine,medicine man is here...time me everyone.and send the police,hold the ambulamve but have it on speed dial.


----------



## theotherside

yeah ektamine the time zone thing is cool as hell....we were laughing about it earlier but now I really am intrigued  Someone is right in the middle of the afternoon..your night is just getting under way, smack is just waking up...seems a lot cooler once you've smoked


----------



## ektamine

^ happy trails friend (<-- to gavatron@oz ... damn this thread is fast)


----------



## ektamine

theotherside26 said:


> yeah ektamine the time zone thing is cool as hell....we were laughing about it earlier but now I really am intrigued  Someone is right in the middle of the afternoon..your night is just getting under way, smack is just waking up...seems a lot cooler once you've smoked



Whatcha smokin' on bruvva?


----------



## smackcraft

theotherside26 said:


> What does methadone feel like smack....is it euphoric like morphine....what opiate/opioid does it most feel like for you? How does that relief feel when it washes over your morning?



when u first start taking methadone believe it or not u get a speedy kind of effect where you are high and feel like talking to everyone lol

after your used to it you need to reduce your use for a few days and then tale a higher dose to get a feeling from it ( my mistake this week hense why i have none left lol)

yeah its a kind of euphoric feeling , its a bit like using heroin but much less powerful , you wont get a rush from it at all unfortunately but yeah it does feel good 

and as for the time zone you taking the mick lmao 9:30 am i bloody wish , cheeky bugger xD

7:15 .. 1hr 45 mins and counting lmao


----------



## theotherside

Oh gavatron will come back in a minute with tons more to type.....TONS  His posts are epic around 4pm his time!! 

I am feeling so good right now I am listening to smooth jazz.....kenny g type shit for real. 
I am about to check out those standups ektamine.


----------



## gavatron@oz

*ayyy*



theotherside26 said:


> To ektamine yeah Major League Soccer is pretty big here in Houston...our team has won a few championships...pretty fun to watch.
> 
> To gavatron my girl is far from straight edge, but she is recovering from an od caused from mdpv/alcohol/and drone. She was in the hospital for 3 weeks and is still recovering. Her DOC is hydrocodone but she is trying to stay off everything but kratom due to drug tests.





fuk thats no good at all, Drone and alcohol are fucked together...

Get blind drunk then they rip out the meph amd thats all she wrote..see u all later.

Take care of the miss' TOS26


----------



## theotherside

smackcraft said:


> when u first start taking methadone believe it or not u get a speedy kind of effect where you are high and feel like talking to everyone lol
> 
> after your used to it you need to reduce your use for a few days and then tale a higher dose to get a feeling from it ( my mistake this week hense why i have none left lol)
> 
> yeah its a kind of euphoric feeling , its a bit like using heroin but much less powerful , you wont get a rush from it at all unfortunately but yeah it does feel good
> 
> and as for the time zone you taking the mick lmao 9:30 am i bloody wish , cheeky bugger xD
> 
> 7:15 .. 1hr 45 mins and counting lmao



So you go in to the pharmacy, they give you your shot and you go home? That is so crazy to think about. So a person that gets crazy euphoric from 30mg's of hydrocodone would probably NOT have a good time on something as powerful as methadone I'm assuming.


----------



## ektamine

theotherside26 said:


> yeah ektamine the time zone thing is cool as hell....we were laughing about it earlier but now I really am intrigued Someone is right in the middle of the afternoon..your night is just getting under way, smack is just waking up...*seems a lot cooler once you've smoked*


WHATCHU SMOKIN ON WILLIS?



theotherside26 said:


> I am about to check out those standups ektamine.



hot comedians are the shit, I wanna date one.



theotherside26 said:


> Oh gavatron will come back in a minute with tons more to type.....TONS  His posts are epic around 4pm his time!!



Ahh I see. Soo its methamphetamine he's fixing up. Send some my way Gava!! How can something, so bad, be soooooooooo delicious!!! 

How are you partaking (ROA) if I may ask?


----------



## theotherside

gavatron@oz said:


> fuk thats no good at all, Drone and alcohol are fucked together...
> 
> Get blind drunk then they rip out the meph amd thats all she wrote..see u all later.
> 
> Take care of the miss' TOS26



You can use TOS when talking to me...I tried to get rid of the 26 but someone already has theotherside somehow....I was jamming Red Hot Chilli Peppers when I signed up...wish I could take off that damn number!

Yeah we were partying for 2 days....the night of day 2 she said she felt hot and just fell down on her head...blacked out and everything. I had just bombed 250mg of drone and had to call 911 and all that...bad night


----------



## smackcraft

theotherside26 said:


> So you go in to the pharmacy, they give you your shot and you go home? That is so crazy to think about. So a person that gets crazy euphoric from 30mg's of hydrocodone would probably NOT have a good time on something as powerful as methadone I'm assuming.



I get my weeks worth home with me , i used to have to go in every day but the more you show them you have not used with piss tests etc the more trust u get so they knock off a day , then another etc until u are down to a one day pick up which i am at now

if i used again and they tested me i would prob get my privaliges taken away


----------



## theotherside

Oh my bud is crap but still works....they refer to it as "popcorn" which is slang for shitty but effective down here in the dirty south. I used to get quality buds but my funds are spent elsewhere.....


Oh cool smack...I was wondering. In my state you used to only have to go down to the doc every 3 months to fill sch.III(hydrocodone) but now you have to go every month...blood test, piss test, a fat doctor telling you to lose weight when you are 5 pounds over your ideal body weight.....tons of fun.


----------



## ektamine

You needa take a trip up to CA and invest in some of this hash oil! Its so cheap I rarely even smoke weed anymore, because I would be paying like 3x as much for the same amount of stoned. I've converted... I use tin foil or a meth pipe and its dope because oil is so potent you don't have to take in a huge lung-full to get a decent hit, so it saves your throat a lot of damage.


----------



## smackcraft

theotherside26 said:


> Oh my bud is crap but still works....they refer to it as "popcorn" which is slang for shitty but effective down here in the dirty south. I used to get quality buds but my funds are spent elsewhere.....
> 
> 
> Oh cool smack...I was wondering. In my state you used to only have to go down to the doc every 3 months to fill sch.III(hydrocodone) but now you have to go every month...blood test, piss test, a fat doctor telling you to lose weight when you are 5 pounds over your ideal body weight.....tons of fun.



LOL , i still need to go see my doctor every month for my prescription but i havnt needed to do a piss test in a long time , i think they can tell when you have been up to no good he he 

i havnt used since december but if its heroin you just make sure you dont use 3 days before you have the appointment or your screwed if they decide to test you

how ever you take a much bigger risk using benzos seeing as they are in u for way longer than the H


----------



## theotherside

I am a huge lightweight when it comes to THC his friends. The first time I smoked Jwh-018 I thought I was dying...full on panic attack with CEVs of a concert from the 13th century or so..harpsichord concerto! Crazy. 
Even bud can put me "in check" fast....maybe I've done too many psych's or something.


----------



## smackcraft

theotherside26 said:


> I am a huge lightweight when it comes to THC his friends. The first time I smoked Jwh-018 I thought I was dying...full on panic attack with CEVs of a concert from the 13th century or so..harpsichord concerto! Crazy.
> Even bud can put me "in check" fast....maybe I've done too many psych's or something.



yeah man i bet its to do with trippy drugs uve taken 

i used to be able to smoke and smoke and never once did i go green 

soon as i took shroom i couldnt do weed no where like i used to , in fact for a year and  a half i couldnt even take one draw of a spliff or i would go in to a full on panic attack 

E's cured me or if i used benzos i could toke like normal 

i can toke again now but not like i used to


----------



## theotherside

The only reason I smoke now is  either A)for music enhancement(listening and playing) or
B)to increase the euphoria from hydrocodone/soma or kratom. I don't even smoke when I trip anymore because it causes too many paranoid/manic thought patterns.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Carver Slice said:


> Man I would love to try some Dexedrine one day.
> 
> I've had Dexmethylphenidate before, that was a good one. But other than that just plain old ritalin and addy's.
> 
> And a bunch of RC's of course.



Dexedrine is a great medication for ADHD, however, I would trade my dexedrine prescription + using any other stimulants for the rest of my life for not having ADHD in a heart beat. 

Just like my heroin dealer did many times before I quit, the devil also stood me up so I was never able to make such a deal.


----------



## ektamine

I dedicate this post to




* t3h ganja *









Sadly, spidermites killed every last one of these (last year)





My hash oil


----------



## theotherside

Man that is the amp you are always talking about Captain...I was talking about wanting to take it in this thread and thought someone I know likes it. I am pretty naive about amps to be honest....I have only had MDMA, addies, ritalin , and 4-fa so I can't say too much on the subject.


----------



## smackcraft

Captain.Heroin said:


> Dexedrine is a great medication for ADHD, however, I would trade my dexedrine prescription + using any other stimulants for the rest of my life for not having ADHD in a heart beat.
> 
> Just like my heroin dealer did many times before I quit, the devil also stood me up so I was never able to make such a deal.



does it really bother u that much ?

I would of been happy not to have been ADHD when i was younger but now it doesnt bother me that much tbh


----------



## smackcraft

ektamine said:


> I dedicate this post to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * t3h ganja *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly, spidermites killed every last one of these (last year)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My hash oil




is that orange bud or AK-47 ?


----------



## theotherside

ektamine said:


> I dedicate this post to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * t3h ganja *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly, spidermites killed every last one of these (last year)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My hash oil



Holy shite batman that is crazy good bud dude!! I probably couldn't even handle one rip of that...for real.


----------



## ektamine

LOL – Now I'm dying to get you up here to Norcal!!
Thats my cheapest bud, its less than half price per eighth than medical bud. If one rip of that would have you on your ass, one rip of Norcal medical bud would have you in hyperspace!!


----------



## theotherside

Isn't it crazy(maybe not but I'm high) how different each drug/chem effects everyone? I know people who think I'm crazy when I'm on a stim binge and they marvel at the amount of fun I'm having. They will get all werid and paranoid on me and panic themselves into a state of dysphoria. 

Then I will be at their house, take one rip of dro that they have been hitting for 4 hours straight and I will ask to go and take a nap  To each his own I guess.


----------



## smackcraft

theotherside26 said:


> Isn't it crazy(maybe not but I'm high) how different each drug/chem effects everyone? I know people who think I'm crazy when I'm on a stim binge and they marvel at the amount of fun I'm having. They will get all werid and paranoid on me and panic themselves into a state of dysphoria.
> 
> Then I will be at their house, take one rip of dro that they have been hitting for 4 hours straight and I will ask to go and take a nap  To each his own I guess.



ha ha for sure , i can handle my uppers way better than most but i cant smoke for shit any more ,, maybe its the crazy amounts of uppers thats done this to us xD


----------



## Captain.Heroin

smackcraft said:


> does it really bother u that much ?
> 
> I would of been happy not to have been ADHD when i was younger but now it doesnt bother me that much tbh



Yes, before I got on medication, and when I wasn't on heroin, I was just not doing as well as I should have been.  It's very debilitating for me in the sense that I'm way too inattentive and somewhat distracted easily at times.  

This is probably compounded by the fact that I have PTSD and end up dissociating at times.  *shrugs* It does bother me though because I really would prefer not using Dexedrine but feeling normal anyways.  Dexedrine is very calming for me and I feel more normal than I do "stimulated" on it.  

I wanted help with having ADHD at a young age although I didn't realize ADHD was my main problem at this age.  My parents thought there was nothing wrong with me because I was doing fine in public school, etc, and just didn't happen to really start using drugs until I was 17-18 years old.

I'm pretty sure if I would have never had ADHD, then I would have never started abusing heroin, and then I likely would have never had PTSD either.


----------



## ektamine

theotherside26 said:


> Isn't it crazy(maybe not but I'm high) how different each drug/chem effects everyone? I know people who think I'm crazy when I'm on a stim binge and they marvel at the amount of fun I'm having. They will get all werid and paranoid on me and panic themselves into a state of dysphoria.
> 
> Then I will be at their house, take one rip of dro that they have been hitting for 4 hours straight and I will ask to go and take a nap  To each his own I guess.



What stim's do you normally embark upon? I always hear from you on opiates and sedatives it seems like.


----------



## smackcraft

Captain.Heroin said:


> Yes, before I got on medication, and when I wasn't on heroin, I was just not doing as well as I should have been.  It's very debilitating for me in the sense that I'm way too inattentive and somewhat distracted easily at times.
> 
> This is probably compounded by the fact that I have PTSD and end up dissociating at times.  *shrugs* It does bother me though because I really would prefer not using Dexedrine but feeling normal anyways.  Dexedrine is very calming for me and I feel more normal than I do "stimulated" on it.
> 
> I wanted help with having ADHD at a young age although I didn't realize ADHD was my main problem at this age.  My parents thought there was nothing wrong with me because I was doing fine in public school, etc, and just didn't happen to really start using drugs until I was 17-18 years old.
> 
> I'm pretty sure if I would have never had ADHD, then I would have never started abusing heroin, and then I likely would have never had PTSD either.



For me it ruined school big time , at the time ADHD was not reckognised hence not understood and i would do crazy things for attention and had the attention span of a hippy in a anti drug march lol

So with this i used to get in to trouble all the time at school and was bullied as a result 

as i got older i pretty much partied all the time so it didnt effect me that much cos i was so out my face on E's and coke and now im on methadone so maybe i dont feel the full effect of being ADHD and i am not on any meds for it either 

i just wish my time at school could of been a happier one

OH ONE HOUR AND COUNTING PEOPLE YEE HAA !!!


----------



## theotherside

ektamine said:


> What stim's do you normally embark upon? I always hear from you on opiates and sedatives it seems like.



I have done mephedrone(with some random break weeks) almost every weekend for a  year and a half. I went a month once without taking it and now I "can't" take it due to the bans> down to my last crumbs. I also love methylone and have taken it around 25 times or so. I had a weekday love affair with pv for awhile as well. I have tried out as many entactogens I could get my hands on because they enable me to "feel" love on a whole other level. My bread and butter are opiates...but I quit them for around 3 months(used to take oral morphine low dose every day as well) to see if my leg/back felt good again but they didn't. Got in a car wreck when I was 21 and got pain meds scripted since.

 I am your average poly drug abuser that tries to help others stay safe and I do my best to practice what I preach(harder said than done for sure).


----------



## smackcraft

Your going to have to make another thread before the end of the week at this rate TOS xD

50 mins and counting !!! im getting bloody excited here people !!


----------



## ektamine

smackcraft said:


> is that orange bud or AK-47 ?



IDK – Its all passed around and gradually refined harvest to harvest up here in NorCal.

A lot of the mountain growers around here call it the 'Humbolt Mutt' and various things because its just been grown and crossed and grown and crossed and grown and crossed beyond any trackability.

Most of the bud I get though comes through the clubs, so its carefully named / tracked from the source.

IDK really, with bud the name means absolutely nothing, half the time its false anyways, you can tell 90% by appearance and 10% by scent in my opinion.


----------



## smackcraft

it looks very much like an ak-47 breed so they probably have that in there somewhere lol


----------



## ektamine

Could be, I get it from the grower, he has no idea. He also makes the hash oil in HUGE multi-gallon batches. Its quite awesome to swing by his place for a sack and see a 5-gallon bucket half full of hash oil in the kitchen


----------



## theotherside

Ok now I need some new tunes...this kenny g type music has worn out its welcome. Just listened to The Beach boys-smile(67) version....love it. Any new music you guys are into at the moment?? The new Panda Bear is next on my list.


----------



## coelophysis

ektamine said:


> @Laika: Your panda bear looks like it should be partying with these guys:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonus points if you tell me whodafux they are!



Hmm not sure.
Striking resemblance though.

Death from above maybe?

@tos I just got home now  Packing a bowl..


----------



## ektamine

^ The Crookers – "Everyday Anyway Anytime ACID"


----------



## smackcraft

ektamine said:


> Could be, I get it from the grower, he has no idea. He also makes the hash oil in HUGE multi-gallon batches. Its quite awesome to swing by his place for a sack and see a 5-gallon bucket half full of hash oil in the kitchen



you should take the chance to make a hash cigar while you have access to oils 

what you do is get a small skewer like for kebabs and soak the individual leaves in the oil and then wrap them around the skewer in to a cigar shape , the longer you leave it the more potent it will get 

anyway once done pull the wooden skewer out and smoke.. it must be fully dried first 

all im saying is take a few days off work if you plan to try this lol

but yeah the longer u leave it the better .. i believe people have left them to richen for months before smoking and adding a new layer each day of the oil soaked leaves


----------



## theotherside

Hey Laika glad to be off work? I'll bet you are. Swerlz is off at a wine festival...that sounds like fun!


----------



## smackcraft

30 mins peoples .. wooo hoooo !!!!

thank god !!!


----------



## theotherside

Man smack when you get that relief you better not abandon our marathon thread we have going here...going for a record maybe(not counting the lounge). When I post in the lounge, by the time I resond to someone fifty people have started 30 more conversations and my response is lost in the shuffle. Still a fun place to visit sometimes.


----------



## ektamine

^ sometimes is the key word there


----------



## coelophysis

Very glad, sir.
Draggy night. But I made a killing 

Going to see of Montreal tomorrow!


----------



## ektamine

^ I'm gonna make some assumptions here 

You live on the west coast.
And you work at a restaurant?


----------



## smackcraft

theotherside26 said:


> Man smack when you get that relief you better not abandon our marathon thread we have going here...going for a record maybe(not counting the lounge). When I post in the lounge, by the time I resond to someone fifty people have started 30 more conversations and my response is lost in the shuffle. Still a fun place to visit sometimes.



are you kidding im going to be high as a kite and even more so for posting ha ha !!

oh and 15 mins btw


----------



## theotherside

I love Of Montreal...the first song I heard was lysergic(something)....such a fun song! what do you think of the new panda bear laika?

13minutes now smackcraft!!


----------



## coelophysis

ektamine said:


> ^ I'm gonna make some assumptions here
> 
> You live on the west coast.
> And you work at a restaurant?



Wrong about the coast.
Right about the employment.


----------



## smackcraft

Woo hoo even better my dad is giving me a lift to the chemist 

do you think Ektamine read my post about the hash cigar ? i thought that would of had a reply if he saw it =p


----------



## coelophysis

theotherside26 said:


> I love Of Montreal...the first song I heard was lysergic(something)....such a fun song! what do you think of the new panda bear laika?
> 
> 13minutes now smackcraft!!



Lysergic Bliss. What a classic!

First song I heard was Du Og Meg


New Panda Bear at first I was like wtf. Now I still don't know what to think, but I enjoy listening to it more. I'm sure it will grow on me, I know it will, anything he makes does eventually. But with Person Pitch, pfft, I fell in love on first listen.


----------



## theotherside

Yeah it isn't as good as person pitch but still very nice. His voice is just so damn awesome...like a more psychedelic Brian Wilson or something. I just saw something new form the Gorillaz...I'm still jamming Plastic Beach.


----------



## smackcraft

*10 freaking minutes .. ha ha omg i think im about to bust a load on the damn lap top !!!!*


ok smackcraft ,,, calm down . serously calm down 


hey captain H remember what i said about ADHD not effecting me anymore ??

i think i was wrong xD


----------



## ektamine

smackcraft said:


> you should take the chance to make a hash cigar while you have access to oils
> 
> what you do is get a small skewer like for kebabs and soak the individual leaves in the oil and then wrap them around the skewer in to a cigar shape , the longer you leave it the more potent it will get
> 
> anyway once done pull the wooden skewer out and smoke.. it must be fully dried first
> 
> all im saying is take a few days off work if you plan to try this lol
> 
> but yeah the longer u leave it the better .. i believe people have left them to richen for months before smoking and adding a new layer each day of the oil soaked leaves



Wait I'm confused, whats inside the hash-soaked leaves? Cannabis? Tobacco?

This stuff is so potent I find any method other than vaporizing it to be very wasteful. Tin Foil for ultimate efficiency, meth pipe is next in line, and after that, well, just dropping it on a bong load of high-grade herb works, too :D


----------



## coelophysis

theotherside26 said:


> Yeah it isn't as good as person pitch but still very nice. His voice is just so damn awesome...like a more psychedelic Brian Wilson or something. I just saw something new form the Gorillaz...I'm still jamming Plastic Beach.



He totally is the mutant offspring of B Wilson.

Plastic Beach I thought was their most weak album. I still liked a lot of it though. But it felt a little more rushed and less thought out than the previous two.


----------



## smackcraft

ektamine said:


> Wait I'm confused, whats inside the hash-soaked leaves? Cannabis? Tobacco?
> 
> This stuff is so potent I find any method other than vaporizing it to be very wasteful. Tin Foil for ultimate efficiency, meth pipe is next in line, and after that, well, just dropping it on a bong load of high-grade herb works, too :D



nothing is inside it , the leaves all stick together so when u pull the skewer out its like a big thick cigar with a hole down the center


----------



## theotherside

^^I just loved Super Fast Jellyfish...my favorite drone song


----------



## coelophysis

Sealab is on.
Such a stupid but funny show.


----------



## ektamine

I'm very stoned, NMI. You all should know that I'm making popcorn, and I'm very stoned.


----------



## theotherside

^^^And here I thought you were sober ektamine  I can barely see straight any more...the soma/norco combo
 is getting the better of my vision.


----------



## coelophysis

Kief hit. Hacking up lung..


----------



## theotherside

^^Yeah my regs is crap but is doing the trick


----------



## ektamine

keif burns the throat like no other. keif-exclusive bong-rips are the surest way to a fat headrush though %)


----------



## smackcraft

Thank GOD back from the chemist feel like drinking the entire bottle of methadone 

im telling you im lucky i got there when i did cos i was wobbling around and ready to collaps

just waiting on it to kick in

Methadone WD's are much worse than H imo .. especially mentally , my head is fucking pounding and  feels liek im going to fly any minute


----------



## theotherside

Dear god smackcraft that sounds terrible> I whine like a baby when a low dose hydrocodone w/d sets in...I make my g/f do chores and bitch about how long she takes...makes me an arsehole. I guess in your position kratom wouldn't even give a little relief?


----------



## smackcraft

never tried kratom mate so i dont know if it would do anything for me 


what exactly is it ?


----------



## amapola

wtf 230 odd posts in the time it takes me to take my falcon out hunting to the local nobleman's field?


----------



## ektamine

Yeah man this things been off the chain!


----------



## theotherside

Man ama you just made me laugh up my dr. pepper...something about taking a falcon out just gave me a stoned laughing fit!!

yet somehow we still haven't got a real noob to venture in here?? I don't what else we can do....guess they need a few weeks to get used to the site before they socialize or something.


----------



## ektamine

lol now picture amapola's _avatar_ taking the falcon out to the range.


----------



## theotherside

Like I said earlier Ektamine...I don't even want to imagine smoking what you've got man. This crappy shite has me too blazed. I just thought my g/f was standing in the living room but i looked and she is nowhere to be found. This is why I should only take one hit per 3 hours...


----------



## smackcraft

man wish this would hurry up and kick in , i feel freaking awful

anyone know how long im expecting to wait ?


----------



## theotherside

I know nothing about methadone man.....your relief should be kicking in soon I would imagine. Now about kratom....search it out because it helps w/d immensely. It is a tree that has psychoactive leaves that have many effects...pain relief via the good 'ol mu opioid receptors being one of them.


----------



## amapola

> anyone know how long im expecting to wait ?


In order to expedite any psychosomatic effects I'll say you should be feeling it any second now.  However not knowing what you are talking about I shall disclaim that that may not be the case to ensure you don't redose and overdose. :D

edit:
ahh methadone eh?  What dose for what habit?  Also how long since last opioids?


----------



## smackcraft

cool i will check that out for sure 

finally kicking in now .. felt like my brain was being zapped with fucking lasers

now it feel liek it has liquid floating around it lol

im guessing thats the receptors getting their much needed fix


----------



## ektamine

TOS, how much/often do you smoke?


----------



## smackcraft

amapola said:


> In order to expedite any psychosomatic effects I'll say you should be feeling it any second now.  However not knowing what you are talking about I shall disclaim that that may not be the case to ensure you don't redose and overdose. :D
> 
> edit:
> ahh methadone eh?  What dose for what habit?  Also how long since last opioids?



starting to work now 

i should of been on 40 mg per day but my last was 20ml at about 2am thursday morning so i took some tramadol and done a CWE of codydromol last night, they helped a bit with the physical sides of things but the mental torture was crazy


----------



## theotherside

ektamine said:


> TOS, how much/often do you smoke?



At the most 3 times a week. I went 6 months without one hit of bud when I was into jwh-073/jwh-250. I love the feeling after the high wears off(as weird as that sounds)..it is a pleasant afterglow that enhances my love for low dose opiate highs. It aids in pain relief also which is a plus. Music is beautiful after smoking but it is not something I like to do everyday like I used to. how often do you blaze?


----------



## amapola

> starting to work now
> 
> i should of been on 40 mg per day but my last was 20ml at about 2am thursday morning so i took some tramadol and done a CWE of codydromol last night, they helped a bit with the physical sides of things but the mental torture was crazy


Yeah methadone fucks your brain up proper mate.  Haha how was that for across the pond lingo .

Anywhoo due to the long half life of methadone (and since you've been on it for many half lives) it builds up in your system.  Depending on your usual dosing frequency you may require several periods to get back to where you were.  You could try a loading dose but need to be extra careful of OD and if what you are on is working stick with that.

This graph is for bupe (assuming 24h half life) but it gets across the idea for any long half life drug.

*NSFW*: 










Sorry to derail your social by spreading info NMI


----------



## smackcraft

yes yes yes at last i feel no pain !!!! 

the feeling of this .... 







has become this .....







i actually made those peices of art just so you know


----------



## theotherside

That chart is beautiful ama...like a psychedelic rainbow. Listening to Magical mystery tour now...having a nice little flashback  How was your night?

Are you fucking about smackcraft? Those are badass man!


----------



## ektamine

theotherside26 said:


> At the most 3 times a week. I went 6 months without one hit of bud when I was into jwh-073/jwh-250. I love the feeling after the high wears off(as weird as that sounds)..it is a pleasant afterglow that enhances my love for low dose opiate highs. It aids in pain relief also which is a plus. Music is beautiful after smoking but it is not something I like to do everyday like I used to. how often do you blaze?



Daily when possible / manageable. If I'm working/schooling I light up as soon as I come home, in the same fashion many would crack a beer, simply to relax. When I'm not working/schooling I light up as soon as I wake up, if I have any :D

Its not like I've smoked every day for the past year though, it has its ups and downs like all else.

I don't mind though, as long as I can afford it, I have no limit.


----------



## smackcraft

theotherside26 said:


> That chart is beautiful ama...like a psychedelic rainbow. Listening to Magical mystery tour now...having a nice little flashback  How was your night?
> 
> Are you fucking about smackcraft? Those are badass man!



no im not joking i made them


----------



## theotherside

theotherside26 said:


> That chart is beautiful ama...like a psychedelic rainbow. Listening to Magical mystery tour now...having a nice little flashback  How was your night?
> 
> Are you fucking about smackcraft? Those are badass man!



You didn't finish reading smackcraft....this is the quoted post^^

Man those are badass...what do you use for digital art? My brother does digital art and a little painting. My thing is making music...I can't even draw a stick figure.


----------



## ektamine

smackcraft said:


> i actually made those peices of art just so you know




Really? Thats awesome! Did you use Adobe Illustrator?


----------



## smackcraft

theotherside26 said:


> You didn't finish reading smackcraft....this is the quoted post^^



lol i know i edited to suite 

here is my deviant art profile if you want to check out my other work just click the Browse button 

http://eternaldreams05.deviantart.com/

thanks btw glad you liek them 

im thinking of starting again as i havnt done any since i got a habit


----------



## coelophysis

Goodnight/morning to you all, my lovelies.


----------



## smackcraft

ektamine said:


> Really? Thats awesome! Did you use Adobe Illustrator?



nah i used adobe photoshop cs2 for most then moved on to cs4 

for making abstract renders i used cinema4D


----------



## theotherside

Man you need to keep that up man!! Do you ever visit  beinart.com? they are a little darker but very nice too. 

I'm checking out your profile in my other chrome window.....muy talented indeedo 

Very cool smackcraft..how did you get started? Natural talent or what?


----------



## theotherside

Hey Laika......any big plans for the weekend? I have to go to a freakin' wedding tom. man...I am NOT looking forward to it at all. My cousin who I barely even like!


----------



## ektamine

Nice!

I used to mess around in Cinema4D a lot too making crazy abstract explosions and stuff, but I never mastered the program.

I have photoshop down pretty well as I do web design whenever I can find work. But before I started doing for-profit design I used to make truckloads of digi-art w/ all the adobe programs. Not vector art like you do though, thats one thing I've always wanted to – but never got around to – learning.

DeviantArt.com is a great website.


----------



## smackcraft

theotherside26 said:


> Man you need to keep that up man!! Do you ever visit  beinart.com? they are a little darker but very nice too.
> 
> I'm checking out your profile in my other chrome window.....muy talented indeedo



im not sure if ive seen that site i actually owned a few art forums back in teh day when things like forum signatures were a huge craze 

I ended up moving in with my GF tho and we had no internet where we were and i left the site in the hands of my other ADMINS and MODS but they fcking done me over and used my server to make a new web site that failed 

by the time i had the net again the whole craze of art had really dropped and many art forums suffered due to the huge decline in users 

now there are only the really big web sites like deviant art that are around


----------



## ektamine

LOL –

So your art motivated me to look through my photoshop folder, in which I found this (that I made while very high on something):

DO NOT OPEN IF YOU HAVE EPILEPSY

*NSFW*: 










read the background


----------



## theotherside

Dear god man you just kicked in some wild tracers to my vision. Taking me a few seconds to recover! I thought DO NOT OPEN IF YOU HAVE EPILEPSY was you being shy about your work...not literal!!


----------



## smackcraft

How i started was i was a member of a forum for torrents and they ll had cool signatures and i was a huge E user at the time which i found made a massive difference in my art work i loved loking at the pics while wasted

anyway i used to love looking at everyones sigs on teh forum and got one made in teh theme of final fantasy , so i was bored shitless one night and just thought hell, why not give it a try and visited a few forums and read some tutorials 

anyway i was on one of the most hard to please forums on teh go at that time called grey cobra , believe me the harsh comments and critisizm made me feel mad at the time but in the long run it made me better

i then found out about this website callled the national sig league where you can actually battle people in the form of art , cool eh 

so on tht site they had a rating service of novice, intrmediate, semi pro and pro 

so i joined up and started as a novice and was winning lots of battles and got great critique on my work, eventually i worked my self up to being rated professional and decided to start making larger pieces of art as they were much more well recieved by pros than the small sigs that everyone made 

but like i said the craze went down hill and most sites are dead now, i think the reason for that is beacuse we really pushed the limits in making new styles of art and got to a place where we had done all styles and the only ones left were the styles of true professionals and not everyone could match that standard so they felt like they had no goal because it was just too professional to match and it all went donw hill from there 

sad really , i miss them days so much


----------



## ektamine

theotherside26 said:


> Dear god man you just kicked in some wild tracers to my vision. Taking me a few seconds to recover! I thought DO NOT OPEN IF YOU HAVE EPILEPSY was you being shy about your work...not literal!!



^





I was probably listening to some hardcore dnb and snorting molly or something. All I remember is I was very stimulated, and listening to some very, very, very fast music.


----------



## theotherside

You guys both we on molly when you started your art careers! I can't do a damn thing art related besides play just about any instrument. My problem with music is the recordings always suck ass because I don't have a real studio...I always have to record with a mic in a room and it blows. I'll post some of my classical guitar stuff in this thread when I can be "motivated" to do so.


----------



## smackcraft

ive made some tunes also in my time using EJAY techno 

man i used to have a fucking great life until i got a fucking habit 
i cant believe how much ive lost

god if we never brought up the art thing i wouldnt of realized just how much has changed in my life 

man i want it back so much


----------



## ektamine

Haha or this wallpaper I threw together on one of my first serious binges on MDPV. When I first fell absolutely in love with IV'ing the stuff, hence the theme 

*Click to Enlarge*






Mind you these are just things I made while blitzed out of my mind, not my usual kind of stuff haha.


----------



## smackcraft

looks cool mate , was you a member of any art forums by any chance ?

if so my user was starcraft if that rings a bell ?


----------



## ektamine

smackcraft said:


> ive made some tunes also in my time using EJAY techno
> 
> man i used to have a fucking great life until i got a fucking habit
> i cant believe how much ive lost
> 
> god if we never brought up the art thing i wouldnt of realized just how much has changed in my life
> 
> man i want it back so much



Man, I'm going through the same exact thing over here on my end. You've prompted me to go digging through a folder I hadn't opened in over a year of basically stimulant addiction.

I used to produce too, although I made dubstep and house. I took a few classes on audio production, I have a MIDI keyboard/controller.. Used to just open up Ableton Live and jam out all day.

I need to pick these things up again.


----------



## theotherside

^^That is very cool ektamine.....what is the chemical in the background(upper left)? Love layers like that, where each time you look you see something else.

To smackcraft....why has your opiate use stopped your passion for art/music? The strongest opiate I have done is oxycodone or morphine so I don't know just how bad it can effect someones life. On hydrocodone I get very inspired...even get the inspiration to go to work and be talkative and kind.


----------



## smackcraft

theotherside26 said:


> ^^That is very cool ektamine.....what is the chemical in the background(upper left)? Love layers like that, where each time you look you see something else.
> 
> To smackcraft....why has your opiate use stopped your passion for art/music? The strongest opiate I have done is oxycodone or morphine so I don't know just how bad it can effect someones life. On hydrocodone I get very inspired...even get the inspiration to go to work and be talkative and kind.



When i was an E head i was a very hyper person and had so much inspiration and loved life to the fullest .. now im on methadone, i have no friends any more, no job and sit in my house every day so i just dont have the huge imagination i used to have 

the way you feel inside makes a massive difference in the way you make art at the time


----------



## theotherside

Hey guys I will be back in about 30 minutes or so....got to shower and go get something to curb this crazy hunger...thinking about jack in the box


----------



## ektamine

^ 49cent tacos!!!


----------



## ektamine

No, the art work is my moms, I made the site for her from scratch. Everything but the artwork.

Hint: play with the 3 boxes at the top right corner of the piece of art on the first page.

The site is just made using xHTML CSS and jQuery, in notepad. And of course photoshop for the layout design.


----------



## smackcraft

cool , what did u use dream weaver or something else ?


----------



## ektamine

Nope, just xHTML CSS and jQuery, in notepad.


----------



## ektamine

Have you ever heard of NXSecure?

It was a forum that used to have a good amount of digital art / graphic design related stuff back in the 'forum sig' days. Its either long gone by now, or, last I checked they had ruined it and turned it in to some all tech forum or something, idk.

But does that sound familiar?


----------



## smackcraft

nice one , thats something ive never tried tbh 

when i owned my forums i just used an invision powerboard skin and made a banner for it my self 

i didnt do much of the mysqual coding tho , just the main control panal kind of shiz

cant remember , i probably seen that site at some point but there was so many around it was hard to keep up wih them all lol


----------



## ektamine

Yeah setting up forums is fun, I made an airsoft forum once when I was like 13, got a few members and 1 moderator and then I ran out of pocket change to keep hosting it lol so I scrapped it.


----------



## smackcraft

does ur mum do private paintings for people or is it just a hobby ?

Off topic question , people that just come across Fent patches 

how can people just find such things ? what the hell are they for ?


----------



## ektamine

Shes an artist by trade/profession, meaning yeah shes does it as a living (doesn't make a dime though, sadly artists don't make money until they die or sellout). She uses pastels, not paint. I wish I would've inherited more of her talent with traditional mediums (paint, pastel, pencil drawings, etc)


----------



## smackcraft

ektamine said:


> Shes an artist by trade/profession, meaning yeah shes does it as a living (doesn't make a dime though, sadly artists don't make money until they die or sellout). She uses pastels, not paint. I wish I would've inherited more of her talent with traditional mediums (paint, pastel, pencil drawings, etc)



believe me im the same mate when it comes to non digital art just forget it ..

i understand all the concepts etc but when my hand hits the paper i just cant do whats in my head, i have an amazing mind for thinking up amazing art work but sometimes i just cant do it and it really annoys me .;(


----------



## ektamine

Yep, I'm exactly the same. I'm fairly certain it has something to do with ADD. At least thats how it feels to me.


----------



## smackcraft

heres some of my smaller art work ive done and a large piece but for some reason Deviant art have some issue with final fantasy images due to copy write or some shit .. 















the black is just a way of enhancing the images lighting, its not an actual border



















































just a few of my favs there 

man i think i might give making something a go later on if im bored


----------



## theotherside

You better make something new later man.....serious shit don't ever lose your talent man. Everyone has something they do great in this life and you need to feed that part of your brain. Those pics are badass too man! I love the LSD one


----------



## smackcraft

welcome back TOS 

thanks mate,, im not sure if i will make something today unless i get some sleep later and wake up but im really feeling the effects of the withdrawals .. im not in withdrawals anymore at all but my body and mind is feeling tired from them 

i feel like im on a come down , its weird lol... i have that tired spaced out mellow come down feeling when ur body just needs rest

You know that feeling when ur on a come down and your body is not painful but when you lie down you feel all tender and your just like AHhh releaf lol 

kind of like that 

BTW i know what this means but you know when you forget the meaning of something and you just cant get it in your mind as u try and try well i have that with RC's just now lol what does it mean again ?


----------



## ektamine

You got some serious style going there smackcraft! I like it.


----------



## ektamine

You plannin' on sleeping anytime TOS? :D


----------



## theotherside

Yeah I am working my way towards it....took a dot of pv around 1:30am so it still hasn't worn off. Took a little DPH to get the sleep bug in me soon. I have to go to a wedding tom. early evening.....going to suck.

What about u?


----------



## smackcraft

thanks man 

Just stuck a curry on to heat up.. my dad got indian last night but i wasnt able to eat so im going to have mine now ... maybe will help me feel better 

i actually think i might of been in shock earlier tbh

Oh man id love to be going out to a wedding , its lovely here today


----------



## theotherside

Why were you feeling like you were in a comedown? Too long between doses? Hope you feel better after you eat man.


----------



## ektamine

theotherside26 said:


> Yeah I am working my way towards it....took a dot of pv around 1:30am so it still hasn't worn off. Took a little DPH to get the sleep bug in me soon. I have to go to a wedding tom. early evening.....going to suck.
> 
> What about u?



Yeah probably, just gonna smoke a few more bowls (foils, I guess), make a bit of food, and watch another stand-up.

Its 3:41am here and I've no stimulants in me some I'm gettin' there.


----------



## theotherside

Yeah i only took less than 5mg oral just to keep me interested in the night. 50mg's of DPH puts me to sleep like a baby at about one hour after I take it. You have to do anything tommorow?


----------



## ektamine

Nope, might hand in some more resumes, and possibly go on that 20mi bike ride I was thinking about today. Thats about it.


----------



## smackcraft

theotherside26 said:


> Why were you feeling like you were in a comedown? Too long between doses? Hope you feel better after you eat man.



i feel like im on a come down now,, not a bad one tho .. you know when you actually get a good come down where you feel spaced but really relaxed 

just like that .. 

i think its from the shock my body got from not having my regular dose for so long 

i mean the last time i had any was about 2am thursdsay morning and that was only 20mg and the three days prior i had only 20mg methadone them days too so i wont be making the same mistake of using up all my methadone on a saturday ever again , not worth it at all !!


----------



## theotherside

Hey good man gets those apps in before all the college students come home end of May! Think about all of the "fun" you can get when you get those finances up again. Of course not being homeless is always a good thing to. If too personal don't bother to answer but do your folks(or other family) live near you? If so have they been helping you with finances?


----------



## smackcraft

mmmm man this chicken korma with rice and nan bread is bitching ...


----------



## smackcraft

come on guys almost 300 replies in this thread already ha ha

spam masters in da house lol


----------



## theotherside

Never had indian food before because I have heard too many terrible things about curry. The top food where I live in Mexican food.....freakin queso dip is soo damn good. Sleepy feeling is kicking in now....guess I'll lay this body down.

See you guys tommorow(today).......probably log back in before the wedding.


----------



## smackcraft

wat kind of problems ? i mean teribble things ?


----------



## ektamine

smackcraft said:


> mmmm man this chicken korma with rice and nan bread is bitching ...



i fucking love indian food.

night tos


----------



## ektamine

theotherside26 said:


> Never had indian food before because I have heard too many terrible things about curry. *The top food where I live in Mexican food*.....freakin queso dip is soo damn good. Sleepy feeling is kicking in now....guess I'll lay this body down.
> 
> See you guys tommorow(today).......probably log back in before the wedding.



Same here. Theres a taco bar on like every block here.


----------



## smackcraft

laters TOS if im not on before u go to the wedding have a good one mate


----------



## smackcraft

ektamine said:


> i fucking love indian food.
> 
> night tos



have u ever tried lamb maharani ?


----------



## ektamine

No, I've had some really good dishes w/ lamb and safrole but I forgot what its called.

Alright everybody, smackcraft, gavatron wherever you went, and anyone else.

Its 4:00am Saturday and I need some god damn sleep. Hold down the thread smackcraft, I'll be back tomorrow, today, yesterday, or whenever the hell it is over in scotland when I wake up.


----------



## smackcraft

lmao ... awww im all on my own now 

might go play my xbox i havnt touched for about a month .. bloody waste of my on line account i paid for


----------



## JoshE

smackcraft said:


> lmao ... awww im all on my own now
> 
> might go play my xbox i havnt touched for about a month .. bloody waste of my on line account i paid for



Hey smackcraft, If your ever on live add me sometime and ill play ya. Sick of playing randoms haha.

Edit: Live ID is "StandsWithAFist"


----------



## smackcraft

GurnEr JoshE said:


> Hey smackcraft, If your ever on live add me sometime and ill play ya. Sick of playing randoms haha.
> 
> Edit: Live ID is "StandsWithAFist"



nice one ,, check out the sports and games section of the forum i just made a thread about BL members with xbox live accounts .. let me know if you have any of the games i posted


----------



## smackcraft

think we have done all the posting for everyone today on BL ... the place is dead today


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

It's Saturday Morning in the U.S., I just woke up from a seriously nod-induced sleep.  But damn, it felt good.

It looks like this social was active all night!


----------



## smackcraft

it certainly was .. think TOS is coming back on later before he goes to a wedding


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

smackcraft said:


> it certainly was .. think TOS is coming back on later before he goes to a wedding



Sounds good, I'm just now waking up and I'm out of uppers (including ephedrine, yuck) so I'm considering making some coffee, but that probably won't happen.  

How was the rest of your night?


----------



## gavatron@oz

Hows things in scotland going smackcraft..?
I had a power nap,but now im locked and loaded..

I read you say that you have no work atm?? Is all Scotland struggling with work? I know Englands fucked and alot of people struggling. You scotts like curries as much as the poms??

 I eat indian probably 4 times a week when im actually eating and not crawling up the walls
-beef madras        -chicken ticka masala
-korma                   -vindaloo (hot.....or a fhaal: FUCKEN HOT...I mean put the toilet papdr in the feezer hot.and on use don wipe ,just pat...likd putting a fire out

Hope you feeling better...im actually scared of what i have coming ahead of me.just gone into sunday.got bout 24 hrs and it begins.


----------



## smackcraft

oh i had a hard night, by morning i was really suffering withdrawals from my methadone, was horrible .. ive never felt my head like that in my entire life 

nothing like WD's from heroin .. i think its cos i done a CWE of DHC and had some tramadols that i never felt much physical pain but my head .. just omfg .. never ever have i felt my brain so screwed in my entire life .. awful feeling !

By the time the chemist finally opened i was about to collapse lucky my dad was here to give me a lift there and back


----------



## gavatron@oz

crush up the coffee beans and rack up.....or try smoking it in a glass pipe for quicker hit.... Good Morning Mate


----------



## smackcraft

gavatron@oz said:


> Hows things in scotland going smackcraft..?
> I had a power nap,but now im locked and loaded..
> 
> I read you say that you have no work atm?? Is all Scotland struggling with work? I know Englands fucked and alot of people struggling. You scotts like curries as much as the poms??
> 
> I eat indian probably 4 times a week when im actually eating and not crawling up the walls
> -beef madras        -chicken ticka masala
> -korma                   -vindaloo (hot.....or a fhaal: FUCKEN HOT...I mean put the toilet papdr in the feezer hot.and on use don wipe ,just pat...likd putting a fire out
> 
> Hope you feeling better...im actually scared of what i have coming ahead of me.just gone into sunday.got bout 24 hrs and it begins.



Well after alot of electrician jobs lost last year and Data/telecoms jobs lost which i do i was surprised to see some job offerings the other week in my area for that so it might be picking up again 

i know .. i should try for them jobs while they are availible ,,, bloody good money they offered too

screw it.. ima call them on monday while i have the chance


----------



## gavatron@oz

Good that your parents support you,though we dont give them much of an option sometimes..
My mum spoke to me yesterday,knows me all too well,took her about 10 seconds to read my play...hi mum!
How long was the heroin addiction for if u dont mind me asking.


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

My parents are still supporting me, I've been unemployed for 4 months now....


----------



## smackcraft

The addiction its self was hmm about year and a half but a heavy one at one point i was smoking an quarter ounce a day if not that then an 8th until money dried up and ended up shooting up .. obviously not a 1/4 or an 8th tho lol

 i had been dabbling for alot longer than that tho and had a minute period where i almost got addicted 5 years before that .. it was just a case of one day of the runny nose tho and gone lol so i dunno if that even counts tbh lol


----------



## Swerlz

morning guys 

fuck was it a long day yesterday.. spent all day setting up for the Food & Wine fest.. I got super drunk.. WAAYYY TOOO MUCH TEQUILA.. got some bottles though 

pics later.. fuckin hungover right now, gonna go smoke various substances


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

Swerlz said:


> morning guys
> 
> fuck was it a long day yesterday.. spent all day setting up for the Food & Wine fest.. I got super drunk.. WAAYYY TOOO MUCH TEQUILA.. got some bottles though
> 
> pics later.. fuckin hungover right now, gonna go smoke various substances



I like it.  Tequila always puts me wayyyy over the edge, which is why I don't really drink it anymore.  

Nothing like a good smoke to cure a hangover!


----------



## smackcraft

i used to love doing taquila slammers lol

dont drink at all now tho


----------



## Swerlz

its easy to throw back tequila for me.. it's just the slap in the face you get when it all hits you, that gets me

i have to say Herradura Tequila is mighty tasty



i hardly drink at all.. got my drinking out in high school.. never liked it all that much, not enough to go out of my way to get sloppy somewhere.. much more partial to my herb 

none the less, it was a great time and the event went fantastic..


----------



## gavatron@oz

yeah smackcraft, dont hesitate... Getting back in the workforce brings back some routine and discipline in life,which as boring as it seems,can keep us on straight and narrow.

 Are u a qualified sparky (electrician) . When i work on marine composite, a sparky on a supetyacht earns 85- 110 an hour...thats some sdrious coin..trades (here in oz anyway) can earn some serious money.good skills to fall back on.

Definately apply,even if not successful it will get u back into the scene..good luck


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

^I drink a lot less often since I started doing other drugs.

I think everybody is addicted to something, most people just use alcohol instead of upgrading to the better stuff, I rarely use alcohol by itself, usually I use it as a mixture enhancer for other drugs.


----------



## smackcraft

gavatron@oz said:


> yeah smackcraft, dont hesitate... Getting back in the workforce brings back some routine and discipline in life,which as boring as it seems,can keep us on straight and narrow.
> 
> Are u a qualified sparky (electrician) . When i work on marine composite, a sparky on a supetyacht earns 85- 110 an hour...thats some sdrious coin..trades (here in oz anyway) can earn some serious money.good skills to fall back on.
> 
> Definately apply,even if not successful it will get u back into the scene..good luck



unfortunately i never got to finish college due to certain circumstances but i worked for my dad who had his own company for many years and have a shed load of experience which is very handy when looking for sparky work 

once my dad closed up shop i done a heap of data networking and also telephone system programming and installing along with it so i have a good background of both which helps cos they both can tie in with each other depending on the company ur working for 

I personally prefer the data/telecoms side of things to the sparky work, i find it much more better cos its less hard physical work and when it came to the programming side of things i found that much more interesting when it came to faults etc due to the way you have to use logic to discover the route of the problem 

and money is pretty much the same when it comes to both jobs so for doing less crawling through roofs and working in shitty cold building sites the data/telecoms GMV any day


----------



## gavatron@oz

morning SWERLZ,try tne hair of the dog and vap the tequila??

Neigh/threat and smackcraft yourboth lucky ,ad so am i to have parents who support you.. Espeacially finanialy through recovery..Thats just not an optiin forsome..plus think of the shit we put them through..

Im sick of being awake...this bender has gotten waaaaay out of hand


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

^Take some benzos man!

I think my parents are just happy that I finished my undergrad degree in four years and even expressed interest in graduate school...which I'm trying to get into now, I don't really like working (although if I had a trade I could say I was good at like you guys seem to have, I probably would) so I want to get another degree and take it from there...


----------



## smackcraft

yeah my parents have put up with alot of shit from me over the years for sure so i am lucky that they took me back but my mum did almost leave one time when i was heavy on the smack but i managed to get it under control before it got worse


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

^That's good to hear man, my parents are unaware of my drug use, save for pot and benzos (which I have a legit need and prescription for).


----------



## gavatron@oz

do you have up sklling programs at tafe whdre if your in a trade for a set number of years, 7 in most, u can apply for a trade ticket? Hit the old man up to put u on as adult apprentice..

No trade ticket with license trades like plumbing or sparky means you cant do some work by law.big$E  difference.

What did u do for a living previously  neighthreat


----------



## smackcraft

yeah one time because i was working and didnt want to lose my job my dad actually paid for 2 weeks of my drug habit cos i had no cash, i was shocked but its cos i had been pulled up for being off all the time and he knew that there was away to be big pay offs so rather than me lose teh job he saw it as helping me keep it 

was alot of money tho and im still owe him the cash


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

gavatron@oz, I used to do phone work (sort of a mini call center) and it sucked.  I've done driving jobs (pizza delivery, which is also drug delivery here), courier jobs, software testing, database entry/management, random odd jobs at this technology company, one of which was routing and mapping their telephone/data system for their office using Visio, something I had never done before.

I've also got extensive communications system knowledge, and have been a radio hobbyist for years and years.  

Lots of different stuff


----------



## smackcraft

Man that smells so good, someone is having a BBQ near my house !! 

Got the window open and the smell is coming rite through the window mmmmmm


----------



## gavatron@oz

yeah, i think we forget them sometimes and take them for granted...and the strain our behaviour when we go off the rails can stir the shit in their relationship.

Heres to all the addicts parents...may you put up with our shit and get us out of it when we neck deep in it.


----------



## Carver Slice

smackcraft said:


> lol i know i edited to suite
> 
> here is my deviant art profile if you want to check out my other work just click the Browse button
> 
> http://eternaldreams05.deviantart.com/
> 
> thanks btw glad you liek them
> 
> im thinking of starting again as i havnt done any since i got a habit



Holy Crap dude... I've totally seen your work on Deviant Art before.

Your really talented.  :D


----------



## amapola

> Heres to all the addicts parents...may you put up with our shit and get us out of it when we neck deep in it.


Damn. Neck deep in hot water makes me want to go hot-tubbing.


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

amapola said:


> Damn. Neck deep in hot water makes me want to go hot-tubbing.



How cold is it up there in Canada land, amapola?


----------



## smackcraft

Carver Slice said:


> Holy Crap dude... I've totally seen your work on Deviant Art before.
> 
> Your really talented.  :D



thanks alot man 

was you a member of any art forums by any chance ?


----------



## gavatron@oz

u always talking bout food.im still on the same bender from when you ate poached eggs with bacon on toast.(thats not cool-is that 2 or 3 days ago?)

Neighthreat__  does youf degrdd involve your interests?  good fun to be doing what u enjoh. Id almost work for free in my job and it can be horrible work sometimes.


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

It does and it doesn't my interests sort of changed (well, they actually changed a lot) while I was doing my undergrad.


----------



## gavatron@oz

greetings ama,you'll need that hot tub even now where your from..how u been?


----------



## Carver Slice

smackcraft said:


> thanks alot man
> 
> was you a member of any art forums by any chance ?



I'm a member there, I'll PM you a link to my name. 

Cause I have something on there signed and its revealing of my identity and all.


----------



## gavatron@oz

Hows things in scotland going smackcraft..?
I had a power nap,but now im locked and loaded..

I read you say that you have no work atm?? Is all Scotland struggling with work? I know Englands fucked and alot of people struggling. You scotts like curries as much as the poms??

 I eat indian probably 4 times a week when im actually eating and not crawling up the walls
-beef madras        -chicken ticka masala
-korma                   -vindaloo (hot.....or a fhaal: FUCKEN HOT...I mean put the toilet papdr in the feezer hot.and on use don wipe ,just pat...likd putting a fire out

Hope you feeling better...im actually scared of what i have coming ahead of me.just gone into sunday.got bout 24 hrs and it begins.


----------



## smackcraft

Carver Slice said:


> I'm a member there, I'll PM you a link to my name.
> 
> Cause I have something on there signed and its revealing of my identity and all.



man i never thought of that, i just removed my private info from my profile there now


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

24 hours and then what begins?   The workweek?


----------



## smackcraft

gavatron@oz said:


> Hows things in scotland going smackcraft..?
> I had a power nap,but now im locked and loaded..
> 
> I read you say that you have no work atm?? Is all Scotland struggling with work? I know Englands fucked and alot of people struggling. You scotts like curries as much as the poms??
> 
> I eat indian probably 4 times a week when im actually eating and not crawling up the walls
> -beef madras        -chicken ticka masala
> -korma                   -vindaloo (hot.....or a fhaal: FUCKEN HOT...I mean put the toilet papdr in the feezer hot.and on use don wipe ,just pat...likd putting a fire out
> 
> Hope you feeling better...im actually scared of what i have coming ahead of me.just gone into sunday.got bout 24 hrs and it begins.



you posted this in the previous page  mate 

whats happening to ur posts lol


----------



## gavatron@oz

No thats the DOC. Luckily,and unfortunately im self employed so the week doesnt end or start anytime really,but because of that neither does theflame under the bowl. Like  i mentioned b4,this ones going to hurt.longest binge yet..


----------



## smackcraft

the DOC ?


----------



## gavatron@oz

dont know.. Maybe my minds confusion is playing out on BL. Im getting overstimulated.might have to abort mission.shaddow men every glance i look up and around ,


----------



## gavatron@oz

Drug Of Choice..


----------



## smackcraft

LOL .. at first i was like wait, im sure i answered that questions already didnt i ?

then checked and was yeah.. we had that whole convo 

did u do a copy n paste maybe ? lol


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

Yeah, I was about to say the same thing...I remember seeing that a page or two ago.

DOC does indeed mean "Drug Of Choice"



It also means "Department of Corrections"


----------



## gavatron@oz

Straight to jail, dont pass  'go' and dont collet 200.. Im off ladies and gentlmen..im dazed and cofused and boardering on a panic attack.lol.goodnight and goodmorning


----------



## Carver Slice

DOC also stands for 2,5-Dimethoxy-4-chloroamphetamine

An awesome long acting phenethylamine  :D


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

Feel better gavatron@oz, get that sleep you need!


----------



## smackcraft

gavatron@oz said:


> Straight to jail, dont pass  'go' and dont collet 200.. Im off ladies and gentlmen..im dazed and cofused and boardering on a panic attack.lol.goodnight and goodmorning



ahh thats defo time for some relaxation and sleep in that case 

take it easy man


----------



## Carver Slice

I just started making some pancakes for breakfast I'm pretty hungry. 
Woke up and took some more kratom today, so i kind of skipped the whole eating thing till now. 

I'm feeling damn good today, what a great way to begin a Saturday.  

Oh no, I just burned my pancake, Oh well... I'll just use extra syrup,lol.


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

^Indeed.  Hopefully we'll be hearing from him soon 

How's that BBQ?


----------



## smackcraft

dunno its a neighbor thats having the BBQ not me lol .. i wish .. in fact no i dont cos that means socializing and im bloody shattered from no sleep last night


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

^Take a nap


----------



## Carver Slice

Yeah sleep is important, I personally have a hard time falling asleep during the day though, even if I was up all night. 

It needs to  be nighttime for me to doze off for some reason. Unless I taking sleeping meds or something. 

Then I can pass out whenever and where ever.


----------



## smackcraft

nah not a good idea, my sleep pattern has been all to shit all week so if i sleep now i will end up awake all night and back in to the pattern i was in already of sleeping all day .. i hated it waking up at 10-11pm at night and going to sleep at about 9am missing out on proper meals all week eating a slice of bread here and there and not able to shower cos i would wake up my folks who were sleeping 

so if i stay up till about 12 midnight i know i will get a good nights sleep with out interruptions and get my sleep pattern back to normal again

nothing worse than your sleep being messed up . knows u to shit


----------



## smackcraft

having said that .. i really am starting to feel way too tired .. maybe i will set the alarm for an hours time and get a little sleep at least 

im starting to struggle keeping awake now and it would prob do me good

EDIT: yep.. time for a snooze .. take it easy people


----------



## Carver Slice

Rest easy my friend.


----------



## coelophysis

Good afternoon everybody.
of Montreal tonight! Yesss..

And in the spirit of deviant art links .. http://drawtheworldaway.deviantart.com/


----------



## smackcraft

Ah man , that sleep done me some good but i swear the withdrawals have done something to my brain.. when trying to sleep and while sleeping i felt like my brain was on acid .. fuckin horrible 

i really wish i had scored some H last night is this is the kind of things that methadone WD's does to you ... thats just insane i cant believe the effect , what the hell is in it to do that ?

Now i know what the people were going through in rehab that were complaining of methadone WD's every day were so damn grumpy about .. i couldnt handle that for one night and without all the other WD's like cold turkey and kicking spasms etc .. god knows what i would of been like with them included .. i really think i would of sold something like my xbox if it came to that !


----------



## Carver Slice

Methadone withdrawal does suck a fat one. 

The way I got through mine was by switching to low dose's of hydrocodone for a month, which might sound ass backwards but I just couldnt get through it cold turkey. When I jumped off the done I was at 120mgs so it was some seriously hellish withdrawal's. The only WD period of lengthy withdrawal I had that was similar was when I quit using Poppy Pods, that's another real rough one to endure, it was like done withdrawal in length but even worse cause it makes you vomit. With done withdrawal I never through up at all, it just feels like utter shit . But like I was saying about the Methadone withdrawal switching to another short acting opiate and using it extremely sparingly, like taking one pill when I was really hurting, was my way of getting off the shit. And after a month when I stopped taking the hydro I didnt even feel sick from that at all really, cuz that habit was nothing compared to the methadone I was using beforehand. 

I'd honestly prefer to just cold turkey heroin these days compared to Methadone or Poppy Pods, I wouldn't wanna experience long WD's like that ever again. 

Good luck brother and stay strong through this, you can beat it, many of us have.


----------



## smackcraft

when u got the methadone WD's did it do something to ur head like a zapping feeling and a kind of preasure at all ?

im not going to go strait off of methadone, if i decide to come off it i will go down to 20ml then go on to subutex or suboxin  .. thats meant to work alot better i hear


----------



## Carver Slice

Not that I remember but everyone withdrawals from drugs differently yeah know. 
The worst part for me was not sleeping for an entire month almost.

I was no shit awake for at least 22days straight with maybe an hour sleep here and there, and It felt like I was going insane, it made me feel so drained. Physically it made me really nauseous and uncomfortable, like no matter how i laid I couldn't feel right. And I was really sore in places I didn't even know it was possible to be sore in.

Going on Bupe is a good idea, I used to be on that one for awhile too and It helped me put an end to a long heroin run.
Those withdrawals are a bitch as well not as bad as done though, kratom could help you with them though from what I hear, when you phase off.

I just smoked tons of weed when I quit suboxone, it was uncomfortable, but I managed.
Since all that happened I've only got hooked on heroin bad once again, and I quit that with just using kratom alone.


----------



## smackcraft

Carver Slice said:


> Not that I remember but everyone withdrawals from drugs differently yeah know.
> The worst part for me was not sleeping for an entire month almost.
> 
> I was no shit awake for at least 22days straight, and It felt like I was going insane, it made me feel so drained.
> Physically it made me really nauseous and uncomfortable, like no matter how i laid I couldn't feel right.
> And I was really sore in places I didn't even know it was possible to be sore in.
> 
> Going on Bupe is a good idea, I used to be on that one for awhile too.
> 
> Those withdrawals are a bitch as well, kratom could help you with them though from what I hear, when you phase off.
> 
> I just smoked tons of weed when I quit suboxone, it was uncomfortable, but I managed.



the reason i asked was im starting to think i actually have a massive sinus problem and the opiates have been killing the pain all this time and since i never got the right amount i felt the full whack of what ever is wrong with me 

ive always had problems with my sinuses , like shit in the back of my throat, problems with my ears which actually once had my ears bleeding and pissing out puss, sinus pains are very very painful ,, its way way worse than tooth ache or ear ache , but i was at the doctor last week and i was getting ear pains and he said i had catarrhs in my tubes and it had actually pulled my middle ear so far in i was feeling the pain .. now im wondering if this has gotten worse and i just didnt feel it until now  due to my lack off methadone .. but would that cause me to feel crazy in the head ?? 

mind you the pain and the feeling of my brain like there was a lawn mower with lasers for blades could make u feel pretty insane.. cos usually when i get WD's my pupils are like saucers but this time they were not really big at all


----------



## theotherside

What's going on this wonderful saturday NMI?? Just checking in before I start getting ready for this stupid wedding. It looks like rain here in Houston so I hope my tux rental doesn't get wet. Anyone have experience with DOC? I saw carver talking about last page..


----------



## smackcraft

I saw people in a wedding car earlier while i was out looking for some poppies today he he .. i though oh TOS wedding must have changed location and not told him lol


----------



## ektamine

Whats up NMI?

Juss woke up, tryna fix me some pancakes


----------



## Carver Slice

Good morning ektamine, thats my kind of breakfast right there  :D

Had some blotter that was supposedly DOC around 2006 TOS, it's was very visual and euphoric, great mental space.

Hope to try it again sometime in the future as a pure powder, another one on my wish list is DOM, that sounds marvelous.


----------



## ektamine

^ Morning Carver. Or afternoon I guess. 

I tried DOM (STP) once from on of my crazy RC-wielding shoeless hippie friends, but I ended up saving it too long sealed in a sugary juice (a weeks or so) and it decomposed almost completely. I've been nagging him to buy more for a year or so, I wanna try it so bad!


----------



## Carver Slice

ektamine said:


> crazy RC-wielding shoeless hippie friends



I love people like that, theirs no better group out there. 
If only the rest of society would start turning on.  

We could begin changing the world   :D


----------



## smackcraft

the NMI social posse is alive and kicking again it seems 

still no noobs have dared venture in here yet 

" come on .. come here cute little noob , heres a carrot " 

*elmer fudd


BANG







there you go guiys, thats my art work for this evening ha ha !

Its Elmar ektamine xD


----------



## ektamine

Carver Slice said:


> I love people like that, theirs no better group out there.
> If only the rest of society would start turning on.
> 
> We could begin changing the world   :D



I know. Man, this guys sooooo funny. He's totally the 'tuned-in' type, only eats raw foods, only gets around by bicycle, works for a local organic tea house & spa, in other words hes all into the 'Healthy Lifestyle Choices' yet he takes RC's on the daily 

He's actually the one the first introduced me to RC's via 2C-T-7.


----------



## ektamine

smackcraft said:


> the NMI social posse is alive and kicking again it seems
> 
> still no noobs have dared venture in here yet
> 
> " come on .. come here cute little noob , heres a carrot "
> 
> *elmer fudd
> 
> 
> BANG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there you go guiys, thats my art work for this evening ha ha !
> 
> Its Elmar ektamine xD



lol idk why, but that shit CRACKED ME UP :D


----------



## theotherside

Hey ektamine/smackcraft/carver...what's uuuuuuuup? doing the bluelight mobile thing.
have fun tonight Laika!


----------



## smackcraft

that u on ur way to the wedding tos ?

glad it made u laugh ektamine ,,

good good,, thats my amusing joke and make new art work crossed off tonights list of to do's lol


----------



## ektamine

Consume copious amounts of alcohol and make a fool of yourself!

Its expected, you're going to a wedding.


----------



## smackcraft

so what time is it for everyone just now ? 11:15pm here


----------



## ektamine

3:47pm

Its hot as fuck,
there are a bunch of tourists running around the beaches (some fine ass too),
and I am bored as fuck and too broke to buy a fucking cold beer. 

But, I suppose things could be worse


----------



## smackcraft

ektamine said:


> 3:47pm
> 
> Its hot as fuck,
> there are a bunch of tourists running around the beaches (some fine ass too),
> and I am bored as fuck and too broke to buy a fucking cold beer.
> 
> But, I suppose things could be worse



yeah you could be me instead ... too skint to buy a 1 penny sweet xD


----------



## ektamine

Hey at least you got a prescription fer dope


----------



## smackcraft

true and all prescriptions are free here now


----------



## ektamine

WHAT?

I'm coming right now. Do you guys allow felons in? :D


----------



## smackcraft

ha ha !! yeah we started getting our prescriptions free here begining of april 

i think its just scotland tho .. not sure about england ,, probably not england .. especially with that cunt david cameron in charge.. he is probably making plams to take away the free scripts from us already the greedy fuck


----------



## ektamine

Man... I'd just go doc-shopping all day. I can't even imagine. I'd amphetamines benzos opiates barbs shit... I'd have it all!


----------



## JoshE

Good Morning all 

Pancakes this morning? I think so!


----------



## smackcraft

ektamine said:


> Man... I'd just go doc-shopping all day. I can't even imagine. I'd amphetamines benzos opiates barbs shit... I'd have it all!



yeah you still need to persuade your doctor to prescribe you in the first place and believe me , ur gonna need alot of luck geting prescribes benzos in the UK.. th doctors here are way way to strict on that


----------



## smackcraft

GurnEr JoshE said:


> Good Morning all
> 
> Pancakes this morning? I think so!



with maple syrup please


----------



## ektamine

Thats the 3rd person in this thread to have pancakes for breakfast this morning 

Pancakes must be doin' something right.


----------



## smackcraft

well going to have to go to bed soon people. im really needing to get some proper sleep in me

im just completely wiped


----------



## JoshE

Pancakes are the bomb.

With maple syrup, sugar, lemon...*drools*


----------



## smackcraft

maple syrup ftw 

anyway need to try sleep..

take it easy 

laters


----------



## ektamine

lemon on pancakes, interesting! you mean like you squeeze some lemon juice over them?


----------



## JoshE

Yea just grab a lemon and squeeze  Apart from tasting good, it also helps the sugar stay on the pancake.

Delicious.


----------



## ektamine

panakeke's FTW

@josh: will try that next time.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

theotherside26 said:


> Ok now I need some new tunes...this kenny g type music has worn out its welcome. Just listened to The Beach boys-smile(67) version....love it. Any new music you guys are into at the moment?? The new Panda Bear is next on my list.



I have some excellent music bands, but very few people are into the music I am.  

Did you ever get that mp3 that I uploaded for someone in NMI?  It was a pretty good live set between two other artists and Aphex Twin, called Live at Fuse.


----------



## ektamine

Good evening to you CH. you started packing yet?


----------



## smackcraft

awful quiet in here dis elmar ektamine scare u all away lol

woke up again ...


----------



## theotherside

Captain.Heroin said:


> I have some excellent music bands, but very few people are into the music I am.
> 
> Did you ever get that mp3 that I uploaded for someone in NMI?  It was a pretty good live set between two other artists and Aphex Twin, called Live at Fuse.



Yeah give me some names Captain...I like some really weird  music anyways..hell I listen to the Rippingtons(smooth jazz) so I open to anything. Been listening to the last Air album...quality.


----------



## ektamine

What are some genres that you fancy CH?


----------



## ektamine

smackcraft said:


> awful quiet in here dis elmar ektamine scare u all away lol
> 
> woke up again ...



get off my property you heathens!!!


----------



## ektamine

Whoever recommended *Deerhunter* was right on the money. 

Checkit:
Deerhunter – Basement Scene


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

sorry i haven't been around...i had 3 meds changes in 2 months...one had leveled out the other was klnonpin to xanax and my xanax RX and tolerance was so high i started having mild benzo WDs...and at same time i was weening off anafranil(nasty dirty drug) and slowly getting back on luvox. anafranil has HORRIBLE WDs-for me any way. btwn that and the benzo WDs i was in misery. finally got doc to put me back on xanax. 3 meds change in 2 months-2@once-was not the best decision for someone who is Bipolar 1. i have one more anafranil to get off of and that happens tues. 

but i  feel better so i am gonna try and show up daily-even if for a bit.

love you guys.............
.........................................................skillz


----------



## theotherside

What's up ektamine? What is on the menu for this evening? Got a little bit of yola from my cousins friend(kind of sucks but its something) so I'm feeling pretty nice.

Hey Skillz!!! Missed you


----------



## ektamine

^ caine's a funny drug innit?

It's like PV. I always feel like I'm 'nearly there' 

Nada mucho, just trollin' around the apt, playing video games, smoking, zoning out.. haha. How was the wedding?


----------



## theotherside

Yeah this stuff is making Panda Bear-Bros Go OFF! I took one rip and a little norco to bottom it out(only 7.5mg). Feeling a little spark of magic....funny how I used to think yola was the second best chem--that is until I tried drone


----------



## coelophysis

Good evening everyone. I had a wonderful night


----------



## theotherside

Hey buuuudy! How are things in Laika's world this evening? How was the show??


----------



## coelophysis

Great man. I got a set list after the show & then chatted with David Barnes. Who is the lead singers brother who does set design and all the artwork for the albums. I gave him one of my drawings for being one of my influences and he genuinely appreciated it.
Pretty pumped.

So why are you invisible?


----------



## theotherside

Am I? Must have clicked something last night. I tried to get a different "skin" and ended getting some kind of url= type of mode. so was you liking your art work or what? What kind of picture/painting was it?


----------



## ektamine

lol = I just looked up Panda Bear - Bros on youtube and of course in the comments there was the usual ignorant childish bickering going back and forth in various forms and on top of it all someone posted....



> When you're all grown up you may occasionally recall your internet﻿ misadventures of yesteryear and wince with embarrassment.



(Someone should tell that to the lounge)
[J/K ]


----------



## theotherside

Of your yesteryear! That word is funny. Now I'm pretty wired up so I'm listening to a little Metallica....love the intro to And Justice For All. Also listening to Of Wolf and Man...yola makes distortion sound so freakin epic.


----------



## ektamine

lol I feel like yola makes a lot of things epic :D


----------



## theotherside

Bad thing is once you get started its almost over...running out fast as hell. I'm kind of pissed I even got it but I'm so tired behind the scenes sleep will be a breeze. After so many pv sessions yola is kind of mild


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ektamine said:


> Good evening to you CH. you started packing yet?



No, although, I won't be taking much with me.  

I can't wait to though.  %)



ektamine said:


> What are some genres that you fancy CH?



I have been recently obsessed with noise, specifically Merzbow.  

Before I was so heavily into Merzbow, I mostly listened to ambient, dark ambient, black metal, death metal, drone/doom metal.


----------



## ektamine

theotherside26 said:


> Bad thing is once you get started its almost over...running out fast as hell. I'm kind of pissed I even got it but I'm so tired behind the scenes sleep will be a breeze. After so many pv sessions yola is kind of mild





I know, thats how I feel too (about PV v. Yoles)

After IVing and Smoking PV constantly for a year straight I'm pretty burnt out on the DRI's. If I can't have a good long binge, I won't even enjoy either one anymore.


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

thanks for the welcome back! 
i havent forgotten about the Burrows audio i promised everyone-i've just been sick as hell. i'll get it done by next week when the WDs are GONE!


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

and whats w/ all the avatar changes??? i thought about it but mine is my fav van gogh painting and i feel like i should remain loyal.
all good..i'll get used to the new ones so i can recognize you guys better. lol


----------



## muvolution

I felt like it was time for a neat new picture to go up.

I can't believe this thread is nearly 1/2 way to 1,000 posts already. Wouldn't it be possible to have like an integrated chat client on the server that would work similar to how Facespooks does, and enable some of this volume to be brought into chat instead. Just an idea though.


----------



## ektamine

^ I think it would be nice to have that in addition to social threads, but I like socials 'cause they get documented. You can see what you've been missing


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Welcome back skillz!

I changed my avatar because of some stunning artwork found in one of the releases that my favorite music artist put out.  %)

I got tired of the sheet of acid after a while.  

What are you withdrawing from?



muvolution said:


> I felt like it was time for a neat new picture to go up.


Same here, after 18,000+ posts, minus the Tobala tribute, I decided it was time for a change too.



> I can't believe this thread is nearly 1/2 way to 1,000 posts already. Wouldn't it be possible to have like an integrated chat client on the server that would work similar to how Facespooks does, and enable some of this volume to be brought into chat instead. Just an idea though.



Someone already asked this, there is a question about this in Support.

PM's are the best way to go.  Otherwise, AIM is better.  %)


----------



## muvolution

I like the record, too, since sometimes it can get confusing when the convo moves very quickly. I saw this thread pop up the first day it was made and wanted to post something witty but I didn't have time, and this is the 2nd time I've seen it and it already has so many posts!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

muvolution said:


> I like the record, too, since sometimes it can get confusing when the convo moves very quickly. I saw this thread pop up the first day it was made and wanted to post something witty but I didn't have time, and this is the 2nd time I've seen it and it already has so many posts!



Yeah it's surprising to say the least. 

I'm going to check my inbox now, I didn't notice I have a few new PM's already.


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

Captain.Heroin said:


> Welcome back skillz!
> 
> I changed my avatar because of some stunning artwork found in one of the releases that my favorite music artist put out.  %)
> 
> I got tired of the sheet of acid after a while.
> 
> What are you withdrawing from?
> 
> 
> Same here, after 18,000+ posts, minus the Tobala tribute, I decided it was time for a change too.
> 
> 
> 
> Someone already asked this, there is a question about this in Support.
> 
> PM's are the best way to go.  Otherwise, AIM is better.  %)



 klnonpin to xanax and my xanax RX and tolerance was so high i started having mild benzo WDs...and at same time i was weening off anafranil(nasty dirty drug) and slowly getting back on luvox. anafranil has HORRIBLE WDs-for me any way. btwn that and the benzo WDs i was in misery. finally got doc to put me back on xanax. 3 meds change in 2 months-2@once-was not the best decision for someone who is Bipolar 1. i have one more anafranil to get off of and that happens tues.


----------



## ektamine

Its funny how active the social is here, since most of us aren't really 'new members'


----------



## Captain.Heroin

skillz~4~thrillz said:


> klnonpin to xanax and my xanax RX and tolerance was so high i started having mild benzo WDs...and at same time i was weening off anafranil(nasty dirty drug) and slowly getting back on luvox. anafranil has HORRIBLE WDs-for me any way. btwn that and the benzo WDs i was in misery. finally got doc to put me back on xanax. 3 meds change in 2 months-2@once-was not the best decision for someone who is Bipolar 1. i have one more anafranil to get off of and that happens tues.



Yeah, I would never take a TCA in my life.  Too much negative side effects.  

I am so sorry to hear you are going through withdrawal skillz!  Stay strong and you'll feel better in no time, although I'm sure you are already aware of this.  



ektamine said:


> Its funny how active the social is here, since most of us aren't really 'new members'



Ironic, yes, but I think that it doesn't matter since we were all new members at one time or another.


----------



## JoshE

Well the weekend here is almost over.

So not looking forward to another week of work, although i have an RDO this Wednesday so can't complain.

Whats happening NMI Social?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Having one of those days, not sure how to handle a tricky situation.

Nonetheless, I am going to enjoy some music, as I am already pretty baked.


----------



## ektamine

You at the end of your day or the beginning?


----------



## JoshE

Its 6:30pm Sunday 

What time/day is it where you are?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ektamine said:


> You at the end of your day or the beginning?



Beginning.  



GurnEr JoshE said:


> Its 6:30pm Sunday
> 
> What time/day is it where you are?



Same time zone as you.


----------



## gavatron@oz

good evening/ morning all..

Hows everyone pulled up from last nite?  or is it still going?

GunRjoshE dont you have public holiday tomoz in west oz..


----------



## JoshE

We do? Hmm i fucking hope so!

Ill check now


----------



## JoshE

Nah next one isn't until the 7th June.

Oh well, Ive got Wednesday off this week :D


----------



## gavatron@oz

Thought you posted before that the week ends almost over?
Just had a 5-6 hour sunday session at the pub. Good dose on the pippi at half time. Lucky, or id be fucken blind..
You got any good bars that fire up on sunday arvos in the west? What u work as josh,


----------



## gavatron@oz

wednesday  off is more of a fuck around than anything..2 days off-2days work-1day off-2days work-2days off.. You wont want to go back at all after the weekend.
What did you get up to on the week end. You surf over there? Or you scared of Shaun


----------



## smackcraft

howdy all 

just up after a full nights sleep at last ... so glad i managed to get through a proper sleep with no interuptions this time ...

mind you all the little sleeps were needed too and if i never i had them i would of prob slept all day today and i didnt want to do that ... fuck up my sleeping pattern again 


Hows everyone doin ??


----------



## JoshE

Yea, Wednesday is probably the worst day to have off but nonetheless, it is a day off 

Didn't get up to much ay. I hardly venture out these days. I actually worked on Saturday but only for 4 hours and then just chilled for the rest of the day. Today, i slept in for a change, and then stayed in my room all day whoring on Bluelight and watching NCIS..

What about you?


----------



## JoshE

Heya Smackcraft,

Feel better after your sleep? I too hardly ever get a full night's sleep without interruptions. Also doesn't help when you have to get up at 4am every day too


----------



## smackcraft

my head seems to be back to normal but i feel shit every morning after a full nights sleep lol 

i cant win ... but i just need to finish my cup of tea , smoke a ciggy and within about 30 mins the groggyness should be gone 

man i know how u feel, i used to live 50 miles from the city with my ex and had to get up at stupids times to get to work when we never had the car 

its horrible


----------



## gavatron@oz

Morning Smackcraft, good to hear you had a good nap . Even i had a nap.it was about time..i was in a impressive state last few days.. Surprising what the body will put up with...not recomended at all..it was abusive to be honest..  
-guneRjoshE-- yeah a day off is a day off ,your right..

I had a bit of a bender that flowed on from easter..wd had good fri,easter mon and tuesday as pulic holidays,and tomoz is too. I worked mon tues tho,sat as well,and ill go in for a bit tomorow.self employed so im allowed. 

Big day on the piss in the sun today tho..some nice fluff getting around at pub,but my mates are all loose so its not worth going on the tune.
Need good molly and nothings un tappable.lol


----------



## JoshE

Yea over sleeping makes me feel like shit too. Like when i get home from work in the afternoon and decide to have a nap, i wake up feeling like crap and then usually cant fall back to sleep until around midnight.

Sucks arse because then you only get like 3 hours sleep until you have to get up again 

Anyway man, I'm off, take it easy and ill talk use later on 

Night.


----------



## gavatron@oz

Theres a third edition of this thread coming soon i think with the way its been going..how many posts before it shuts down.??

gunErjoshE , if you dont mind me asking what line of work u do
Smackcraft--you going to apply for job you mentioned??


----------



## gavatron@oz

laters gunErjoshE


----------



## smackcraft

have a good sleep mate

yeah but its still only sunday here atm .. i hope ? i didnt sleep through til monday did i ? lol


----------



## gavatron@oz

Cant be monday,that would make it tuesday and theres never anything left in the medicine supply bag by monday unless i get locked up on fri night and get out of watch house sunday morning...lol. I shouldnt laugh,cos its hapenned before once or three times.


----------



## smackcraft

nothing worse than getting put in a cell over night 

ive been so damn lucky when thats happened to me cos ur sposed be kept in until monday if you are put in a cell over the weekend but i always have managed to get out the next day somehow ...


----------



## gavatron@oz

yeah,ive had two fri to monday government holidays,so you go to court mon morning.im from a city with a hectic night life with lots of tourist and i use to punch on at the drop of a hat when i was younger.

On one of the 3 night stays,it w late sat night,id beem there for 18-20 hours and coming   down hard off amphet and ended up in another fight in the lock up.. Fucking hopeless..got sick of eating the powdered eggs in there..

Im bit older amd wiser now,but some things havnt changed..j

U scottish and irish ,as well as the poms like to bingle too...


----------



## smackcraft

aye one of the weekends i managed to get out early was a holiday weekend .. i was banged up on the friday and out by saturday night .. i was crappin my self though ,, thought i was going to be in there all weekend 

i think it depends on what u have done tbh 

i was in for drink driving so the court case would take time to come through 

i think all the people that are kept in get the court on the monday or if holiday weekend tuesday


----------



## gavatron@oz

yeah thats what happened to me,had to see magistrate monday who decides if your remanded in custody,if not then it goes to trial and you go home to whatever you left on friday night.

I got stung w 2  lbs of indoor @17, went to court for trial expecting to get locked up,but the charge was for 67g.... Would've made the xmas party fun for them, the greedy fuckers saved me alot of trouble..


----------



## smackcraft

ive been very lucky when it comes to court 

at one time just having more than a couple of E's on you mean u was supplying .. 

i was very lucky it had just went up when i was caught with about 7 .. they said if it was a year prior it would of been intent to supply and jail 

the same court case my soliciter fucked up by telling me i didnt have to go to the first part of the case , i just had to tell him my plea.. which i did... then i get a call asking on the day why i wasnt there and a warrant had been issued .. i was like WTF ?

i was so pissed off at him .. he then fucking pawned me off with his secretary for a week and never got back to me so i had to hand my self in to this idiot solicitor he had asked to step in for me  that wanted me to plea not gulity so he could get more cash out of the case imo 

i was like wtf ? how am i not guilty they fucking found them in my pocket , im not getting out of that ffs 

man it was a complete joke !


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Hey guys, just finishing up breakfast.  

What are you all up to?


----------



## smackcraft

Captain.Heroin said:


> Hey guys, just finishing up breakfast.
> 
> What are you all up to?



same here , having brunch 

a BLT  except with out the lettuce so its a BT  lol

feeling back to my normal self thank god


----------



## gavatron@oz

yeah the solicitors and lawyets are the biggest crooks oug there..im suprised that volume is trafficking... When pills are cheaper than a pinte,and maybe not as strong as you would like,theres a good chance most revellers would have 5-10 on them for a night out..

I miss good mdma dearly..i was just at the right age,just started going out 2-5 nights a week when it was on top and @a good price. It changed the whole social scene here..

Absolute rubbish here now,waste of time and money.. End up pissed off,stuck @ dance festivals lining up for $10 midstrength drinks in 40 metre lines . The lack of mdma has driven alot of people to meth.,which is always about cos of all the bikies here..RC are here and there but mostly meth,alot of it cut and rocked w msm and sold as speed so the stigma of meth is avoided..

Whats the scene like in Scotland?? You guys get much RC over there?yay?


----------



## gavatron@oz

long weekend down under Captain,so  winding down,just gone midnight sunday night,but it could end up being a dawn patrol again..

CAPTAIN-- you ready for the move mate? Your pressence on here should make it easy to vind bit of a social circle for you,or you prefer to stay away from it apart from BL? U keep reading about people self med'ing with meth for adhd..im convinced i have it now.did i read you once say theres a test that is subsidised in the US? Quite expensive test. Are you on meds for it and if so what?

Sorry to hammer you with questions


----------



## smackcraft

gavatron@oz said:


> yeah the solicitors and lawyets are the biggest crooks oug there..im suprised that volume is trafficking... When pills are cheaper than a pinte,and maybe not as strong as you would like,theres a good chance most revellers would have 5-10 on them for a night out..
> 
> I miss good mdma dearly..i was just at the right age,just started going out 2-5 nights a week when it was on top and @a good price. It changed the whole social scene here..
> 
> Absolute rubbish here now,waste of time and money.. End up pissed off,stuck @ dance festivals lining up for $10 midstrength drinks in 40 metre lines . The lack of mdma has driven alot of people to meth.,which is always about cos of all the bikies here..RC are here and there but mostly meth,alot of it cut and rocked w msm and sold as speed so the stigma of meth is avoided..
> 
> Whats the scene like in Scotland?? You guys get much RC over there?yay?




They are not trafficing now but they were at one time luckily before i had been caught , thats what i was saying i managed to get personal use but was lucky cos with that amount in the past it would of been intent to supply 

as for the RC's they have just passed a bill so that they can do a temporary ban until the paper work gets done for them until the final ban is pushed .. arse holes

theres a post in the europe section of teh forum if u want to have a read of it


----------



## Captain.Heroin

gavatron@oz said:


> long weekend down under Captain,so  winding down,just gone midnight sunday night,but it could end up being a dawn patrol again..
> 
> CAPTAIN-- you ready for the move mate? Your pressence on here should make it easy to vind bit of a social circle for you,or you prefer to stay away from it apart from BL? U keep reading about people self med'ing with meth for adhd..im convinced i have it now.did i read you once say theres a test that is subsidised in the US? Quite expensive test. Are you on meds for it and if so what?
> 
> Sorry to hammer you with questions



lol it's OK man.  

I am ready for the move - very excited, I just need to get everything in line.  I am basically waiting to get everything rolling in order.  

I don't mind meeting up with Bluelighters at all - it's a lot of fun, although where I currently live, there are a limited number of Bluelighters, so I have only met up with two so far.  

The ADHD testing isn't so much subsidized in the US as it is you get health insurance which can cover it.  

I am on medication - dexedrine IR tablets, they work great for me. 

They make 5mg, and 10mg IR tablets, as well as 5mg, 10mg, and 15mg XR capsules in the US. 

I think in Australia, you all only get 5mg IR tablets.


----------



## gavatron@oz

*smackcraft*



smackcraft said:


> They are not trafficing now but they were at one time luckily before i had been caught , thats what i was saying i managed to get personal use but was lucky cos with that amount in the past it would of been intent to supply
> 
> as for the RC's they have just passed a bill so that they can do a temporary ban until the paper work gets done for them until the final ban is pushed .. arse holes
> 
> theres a post in the europe section of teh forum if u want to have a read of it



8)yeah i picked all that up in the innitial post im just wondering how they could charge people w traficking for that quantity in the past?

Ill have to have a read in the euro section,and see if i can find where the aussies stand on the issue.


----------



## gavatron@oz

*cheers*



Captain.Heroin said:


> lol it's OK man.
> 
> I am ready for the move - very excited, I just need to get everything in line.  I am basically waiting to get everything rolling in order.
> 
> I don't mind meeting up with Bluelighters at all - it's a lot of fun, although where I currently live, there are a limited number of Bluelighters, so I have only met up with two so far.
> 
> The ADHD testing isn't so much subsidized in the US as it is you get health insurance which can cover it.
> 
> I am on medication - dexedrine IR tablets, they work great for me.
> 
> They make 5mg, and 10mg IR tablets, as well as 5mg, 10mg, and 15mg XR capsules in the US.
> 
> I think in Australia, you all only get 5mg IR tablets.




Yeah it dexedrine 5mg here which is sold under trade name dexamphetamine,theres rittalin too,but im nit sure what the active drug in that is..

Is the IR quick release and XR slow? 

I'll have to look into the test/diagnosis of it? The health system is a bit more supportive  to their people in Australia,so hopefully its covered.

Its the same with the needle exchange here, i left a post on your thread about it...

The move should be good fun.Im actually contemplating packing up and going elsewherd.Not getting any younger and everything tying me to this place has just fucked out.. Im due for a change,bit of a reality check too


----------



## gavatron@oz

yeah the solicitors and lawyets are the biggest crooks oug there..im suprised that volume is trafficking... When pills are cheaper than a pinte,and maybe not as strong as you would like,theres a good chance most revellers would have 5-10 on them for a night out..

I miss good mdma dearly..i was just at the right age,just started going out 2-5 nights a week when it was on top and @a good price. It changed the whole social scene here..

Absolute rubbish here now,waste of time and money.. End up pissed off,stuck @ dance festivals lining up for $10 midstrength drinks in 40 metre lines . The lack of mdma has driven alot of people to meth.,which is always about cos of all the bikies here..RC are here and there but mostly meth,alot of it cut and rocked w msm and sold as speed so the stigma of meth is avoided..

Whats the scene like in Scotland?? You guys get much RC over there?yay?


----------



## gavatron@oz

wtf,that repost things happening again.. U see that smackcraft?? U spotted that yesterday.


----------



## smackcraft

gavatron@oz said:


> 8)yeah i picked all that up in the innitial post im just wondering how they could charge people w traficking for that quantity in the past?
> 
> Ill have to have a read in the euro section,and see if i can find where the aussies stand on the issue.



I think it was because back then the E's were much better than the shit going around now and you only needed one to last the night 
people used to pay as much as up to £20 just for one E and £20 back then was worth a hell of alot than now 

So i guess the cops were only used to finding people with one or 2 e's as personal use back then so when they found people with many more it would of looked like they were ready to sell them but as the years went by and the E's got less effective and much cheaoer to buy in bulk for personal use the laws changed with it to suite 

Not sure how many you would need to have now adays tho to get done for intent to supply 

I think now i look back and think about it it was actually 5 and a half E's i was caught with .. yes it was i remember now .. and they said that i was lucky with not getting intent with that 

crazy aint it lol

EDIT: yes i see it, wonder why thats happening ,, strange


----------



## Captain.Heroin

gavatron@oz said:


> Yeah it dexedrine 5mg here which is sold under trade name dexamphetamine,theres rittalin too,but im nit sure what the active drug in that is..
> 
> Is the IR quick release and XR slow?
> 
> I'll have to look into the test/diagnosis of it? The health system is a bit more supportive  to their people in Australia,so hopefully its covered.
> 
> Its the same with the needle exchange here, i left a post on your thread about it...
> 
> The move should be good fun.Im actually contemplating packing up and going elsewherd.Not getting any younger and everything tying me to this place has just fucked out.. Im due for a change,bit of a reality check too



I gotcha, thinking of moving within Australia, or into a different country?  

Ritalin is methylphendiate.  I have never used this medication before, doesn't seem all that pleasant.  

Dexedrine IR = instant release, and XR = extended release.  You can crush up the XR dexedrine beads really really well though, unlike Adderall XR which doesn't work as well.


----------



## gavatron@oz

I wouldnt mind go abroad..ive got an EU passport so i can go there,but was thinking Vanc.BC .. Ive just ended my engagement to miss' of 6 years about  a week or so ago..so im bit all over the shop.Shes actually Canadian and came over here and got a defacto visa,but just didnt work..so Canada might look like im chasing her. This last paragraph explains why ive been heavily abusive lately to myself. The problem was i hid my use past 6 months,but only a little bit here and there,but rarely got to hit it hard. Doing this actually got me addicted,and it snowballed from there.

She used to get on it with me,but suffers agoraphobia and anxiety, so she struggled with the days after.(high school teaher too - that didnt help ) so if she cant do it, then i wasnt allowed to do it.. Hate to admit it but i chose the contraband...

Sorry bout that vent..its been a while coming


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

^Vents are good man, get it out!

I'm going to second C.H on the ADD/ADHD thing, its very easy to get prescribed stimulants and they're usually (mostly) covered by insurance.  Dexedrine is the third most commonly prescribed one in my area, after mixed amphetamine salts (Adderall) and methylphenidate (Ritalin).  It's finals time for the colleges so the prices are through the roof, as to be expected, everybody wants stimulants.

Sorry to hear about your situation gavatron, hope all works out for ya, come visit the United States at some point!


----------



## gavatron@oz

Regarding the post about the X

Is anyone in the market for a 1 kt solitaire diamond( princess cut ) ring,set in 18kt white gold..lmao

I asked for that back, it was 6 grand!! Least i can still laugh......mostly @myself


----------



## gavatron@oz

I actually got a doc to prescribe me dex when 17 ten years back,and under pbs(student and welfare health discounts) i got 100 for$3.20 .. But i was a bit of a devo and sold them @ 20 for $50 . Told you all before,you cant take me anywhere...

At the time i didnt think i had add,just saw a hole in the market.lmao

Thanks NeighThreat.rather be a bit upset 3 months than misserable for 40 years.


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

^Amen brother.  

Wouldn't a past prescription for Dexedrine help you get one now?  I'm not sure how the systems work down under but I had a friend who was prescribed Adderall from a doctor in New York and showed a copy of his script to a doctor down here (in Virginia) and the doctor wrote him the same script without any questions asked.  I know you all don't have Adderall down there but I imagine the situation is similar?


----------



## smackcraft

gavatron@oz said:


> Thanks NeighThreat.rather be a bit upset 3 months than misserable for 40 years.



LOL for sure man , the amount of relationships i though i would never get over and now i think back thank fuck that went no where lol

Its great when you get to that day where you wake up and think .. ahh now im ready to go out and get laid again with out thinking about ur ex is great xD


----------



## gavatron@oz

NeighThreat- that was ten years ago ,so im not sure if the process has changed or not ,i got a 5 repeat script and didnt go back.I would get rohypnol and lorazapam too. Dont think he'd have a license to practice anymore.lol

Smackcraft-yeah, ive been sceaming all weekend but ibe lost that fine touch..
Those younger days with the good roundies it was on like donkey kong.. I had a list on a poster in my room and had 38 birds in 7 months,all of them id never met before..was out of control..dudes started hanging around me to see what i was doing... It was the "SUMMER OF LARRY"-my nicknames larry longprong..

Gotta get that confidence back..


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

Oh wow, well, you should still not have a problem getting them if you do indeed need them.  Again, I'm not familiar with Aus. prescribing practices or regulations...

In regards to the confidence, it sounds like you're already getting it back!


----------



## gavatron@oz

^^As i posted that i thought someone will have to say that..also thought that if i would read that post ffom someone id think they're a tosser.. So excuse my big headedness..

The X was one of the 38.lol


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

No need to apologize my man, the fact that you said that means you've still got the confidence you need to get back out there on the scene!

*sends positive waves towards gavatron@oz*


----------



## gavatron@oz

^^^lol.cheers NeighThreat.

Ive gotta ease up on the self medication a bit im thinking.. I quite enjoy alot of things by myself ive notice recently. That being the biggest one.

Does anyone else find themselves getting on it,whatever their choice may be,but alone..I never really though of it as a bad practice,yet alot of people think its abusive and a sign of addiction?


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

I self-medicate and I don't see anything wrong with it...

I think a lot of people on this board would agree


----------



## Carver Slice

Good Afternoon NMI  

I'm a self-medicator, not a bad thing in my opinion as long as your careful. 
Think everyone does it to some degree, whether it be with sex or drugs.

It's normal to want to feel good, and for some of us drugs help make that possible.

When I stay sober for too long I start acting like this guy.


*NSFW*:


----------



## gavatron@oz

It doesnt effect my behaviour at all,and i dont feel bad about it unless i binge . And even then i can justify it by still going to work.. Which is bad to because alot of the binges start when i have a big weekend,come monday morning im struggleing so i medicate a bit to get motivation and it goes on ad on.. Familiar story for anyone else


----------



## smackcraft

hows you today Carver ?

Thats me just cut the grass in the back garden after my dad fucking moaning like fuck to get it done 

He thinks that just cos i got my methadone yesterday after a week of inproper sleeping and eating a slice of bread here and there and having withdrawals on top of all that , that the methadone should have me out running fucking marathons already 

really .. they have no fucking idea


----------



## gavatron@oz

Good Morning mate, Hows life treating u

Quick tea and a couple of paraschutes the size of a 5 year olds fist ??lol.whats the plan for the day Carver? Its all over down under, 3:07am.

Thats what i like about BL...Everyones alike,we might not all b on the same page , but at least we're in the same chapter... Start a thread :Are you a self medicator?

Whats happened to TOS26? Did he over indulge at wedding.


----------



## smackcraft

gavatron@oz said:


> Whats happened to TOS26? Did he over indulge at wedding.



was wondering the same thing, bet hes hung over lol


----------



## Carver Slice

Just making some oodles and noodles, one of my favorite lunches ever. 
Drinking some Dr.Pepper, feeling my body warm up thanks to kratom.

Gonna wait a few more hours than dose again, I find its the second one that really hits me. 

This Mr.Soft commercial is so hilarious, the creator must be on drugs!!!!


----------



## gavatron@oz

*piss funny*

Thats me just cut the grass in the back garden after my dad fucking moaning like fuck to get it done 

He thinks that just cos i got my methadone yesterday after a week of inproper sleeping and eating a slice of bread here and there and having withdrawals on top of all that , that the methadone should have me out running fucking marathons already 

really .. they have no fucking idea[/QUOTE]

Did you tell him that to his face,lol.i giggled the whole way through reading that.

You must have a small lawn, or did u push the mower like a demon posessed with anger at your old man..

Ive got an image in my head of u pushing a mower swearing abuse out loud in you pyjamas and no shoes.


----------



## smackcraft

Carver Slice said:


> Just making some oodles and noodles, one of my favorite lunches ever.
> Drinking some Dr.Pepper, feeling my body warm up thanks to kratom.
> 
> Gonna wait a few more hours than dose again, I find its the second one that really hits me.
> 
> This Mr.Soft commercial is so hilarious, the creator must be on drugs!!!!




Wow i remember that advert from when i was a kid 

i found this one really funny  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ptBY1vgEboo



> gavatron@oz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats me just cut the grass in the back garden after my dad fucking moaning like fuck to get it done
> 
> He thinks that just cos i got my methadone yesterday after a week of inproper sleeping and eating a slice of bread here and there and having withdrawals on top of all that , that the methadone should have me out running fucking marathons already
> 
> really .. they have no fucking idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you tell him that to his face,lol.i giggled the whole way through reading that.
> 
> You must have a small lawn, or did u push the mower like a demon posessed with anger at your old man..
> 
> Ive got an image in my head of u pushing a mower swearing abuse out loud in you pyjamas and no shoes.
Click to expand...


LOL nah , they are away out getting some shopping just now but i was thinking that as i was cutting the grass if he complains that its not good enough lol


----------



## Carver Slice

My one neighbor has a ride on mower and his lawns smaller than mine. 
It's so funny watching him drive it in figure 8's and circles. 

You can seriously mow that lawn in 5mins with a push mower, the guys a wacko.

I'm probably going to go out and putz around the yard in a bit, I just need to get moar motivated, lol.


----------



## gavatron@oz

^^^Cant get a hangover if you dont sleep. Thats my theory... Watch he'll rock up any minute..

CARVA-Im keen to try this kratom,but its illegal in oz i think..Im sure Amapola told me that. I go to Indo ever few years,is it popular over there cos i havent seen it.. Too pissed on bintang..


----------



## Carver Slice

Yeah it's illegal in Aus, If you went to Indo you could probably get it fresh and I hear that's amazing compared to dry leaves. 

It's a pretty fun drug, It's like an opiate and upper in the same package, nothing serious but pleasurable.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

gavatron@oz said:


> ^^^lol.cheers NeighThreat.
> 
> Ive gotta ease up on the self medication a bit im thinking.. I quite enjoy alot of things by myself ive notice recently. That being the biggest one.
> 
> Does anyone else find themselves getting on it,whatever their choice may be,but alone..I never really though of it as a bad practice,yet alot of people think its abusive and a sign of addiction?



I self medicate with buprenorphine, cannabis, and dexedrine.  Only rarely do I need to have a benzodiazepine to reduce anxiety.  

There's nothing wrong with self-medicating, as long as your tolerance isn't spiraling out of control, and as long as you aren't having negative side effects or come downs.


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

i found a nug hiding on my floor...i haven't been stoned in a week. I am totally baked.

that is all..........


----------



## Carver Slice

Nice Skillz, I love founding long lost drugs. 

It makes me jump with joy, like a kid does on christmas morning  :D


----------



## coelophysis

I've self prescribed the pot as my medicine.


----------



## gavatron@oz

Captain.Heroin said:


> I self medicate with buprenorphine, cannabis, and dexedrine.  Only rarely do I need to have a benzodiazepine to reduce anxiety.
> 
> There's nothing wrong with self-medicating, as long as your tolerance isn't spiraling out of control, and as long as you aren't having negative side effects or come downs.



Yeah, Ive just got to fine tune my dosage..

How do you go smoking weed and the anxiety?? You try stay away from sativas? 

I kicked the weed 3 years ago after smoking every day for 11 years,ended up becoming a choir and bit of a hassle...great sleep aid. Now i get a bit paranoid and dont enjoy it like i did.still do a bit of gardening tho,great fun, bit of a hobbie..


----------



## Carver Slice

I don't smoke that often anymore, but when I do I'll be SUPER high, almost like tripping. 

Get visuals and the whole nine, it's fun. A nice treat that I look forward too.


----------



## gavatron@oz

all this self medication talk has made me realise that my salt levels have dropped.medication time!!

Lost and found is the best sort of high,especially in a time of hurt and need .Enjoy skillz,


----------



## coelophysis

I only get anxiety from weed when I've had no tolerance to it at all. Then as I keep smoking and building it up the anxiety wears away and anti anxiety characteristics come out from the wood work.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

gavatron@oz said:


> Yeah, Ive just got to fine tune my dosage..
> 
> How do you go smoking weed and the anxiety?? You try stay away from sativas?
> 
> I kicked the weed 3 years ago after smoking every day for 11 years,ended up becoming a choir and bit of a hassle...great sleep aid. Now i get a bit paranoid and dont enjoy it like i did.still do a bit of gardening tho,great fun, bit of a hobbie..



I just smoke the best weed there is and it works perfectly.  

The lower quality strains don't cause anxiety for me, they just don't do anything.  

The anxiety stems mostly from PTSD.


----------



## gavatron@oz

^^Thats good value for money if you have a grille and get visuals. But theres some intense weed out there now,and im sure whats in north america outshines yhe aussie gardeners.

I smoked some organic gear in Toronto that looked ordinary,but after a 27 hr flight i had sweaty feet and palms,the sealbashers must've thought us aussies are weak.. Hi to all the kanucks out there..what dis you put in my weed????


----------



## smackcraft

if you guys are bored http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=569721


----------



## theotherside

Alright I feel like ass today...sorry to be a be a bummer 
I think something was up with that yola last night...I fell asleep for an hour and a half and then BAM...I was jolted up out of sleep only to have to endure a 4 hour stimulation that had no euphoria. Wonder what the cut could have been>?


----------



## smackcraft

theotherside26 said:


> Alright I feel like ass today...



dear god you smell like it too .. what have you been doing TOS ? he he 

just kidding with ya mate 

How was the wedding ? was it good ? 

Dunno what yola is btw sorry


----------



## theotherside

yola is southern US slang for coke.....got a bit from my cousins friend and we hit it up after the wedding....brought a little home. Turned nasty on me at some point around 3 am. Trying to get a little norco relief going but I have to pretend like I didn't do anything last night for the miss  What are you up to? Is gavatron still around?


----------



## smackcraft

dont think so this thread has been quiet for a while now 


maybe you was sold something else that looked like coke ?  maybe some speed or something ?


----------



## theotherside

Well it was def. coke but it was cut to shit...probably some dirty speed cut or something. The odd thing was that it didn't turn nasty until I had fallen asleep fror awhile. What chem has a delayed response like that? Nothing I have ever done. 

How is your day/night?

Hey Carver what are you doing?


----------



## smackcraft

Man that sounds like Base (speed from the rock) 

that shit gives me a horible come down .. i WILL NOT touch that shit unless i have some benzos for the come down,, horrible horrible horrible come down from that stuff man 

heart pounds through ur rib cage , and makes you feel uncomfortable as fuck 

is that what ur feeling ?

im feeling shitty myself m8 .. i woke up feeling groggy but i get that most morning . after a cup of tea i felt great until this evening my head started feeling like utter shit again


----------



## theotherside

Yeah that is what I was feeling last night..now I just feel all used up..maybe just need a little siesta or something. Coffee with get me out of this fog...along with some vitamins and a quick jog. Only porblem is it is humid as hell here right now.


----------



## smackcraft

you could take a bottle of water with you to make sure you dont get exhausted


----------



## gavatron@oz

next time tell them to take the dirty coke out of the gas and hiy the poor mans coke..best recovery aid= another half teaspoon full of the gas, 

smackcraft and i were saying you mustve got over excited with the open bar..but youve been poisoned....

Once blind drunk,i ate two acid tabs,went home and fell asleep.woke up 2 hours later tripping balls for the next 8 hrs..

If there was gas in it you would nt have slept at all


----------



## theotherside

What is the weather like in Australia gavatron? By the way I love your name...sounds like a cool transformer name or something.


----------



## gavatron@oz

your not going outside today to face society..gassed up coke will leave u hell edgy,almost panic attack..any benzos..eat them if so..dont smoke weed,or it'll bring it back on. 

And you have to act normal.noooo.'im just hung over darling, too many drinks'

i got so good at doing that ,in actually thought i was just hung over


----------



## Carver Slice

*NSFW*: 



_  And I could never tell as a kid
What that window door went to
Only told to stay away
I almost had an accident at age 6
When I found the key in the attic
And now the smell of these wood frames
Is the only sense I've left
So as you pull me from the bed
Tell me I look stunning and cadaverous

And since you are my friend
I would ask that you lower me down slow
And tell the man in the black cloak
He doesn't need to trouble his good soul
With those latin conjugations
And if it's all the same to them
You should tell your gathering friends
Please not to purse their faces grim
On such a lovely sunday

Don't fix my smile, life is long enough
We will put this flesh into the ground again _

*Freelance Whales*   ~  Generator ^ 2nd Floor


----------



## gavatron@oz

its 7 am,sunny no wind about 21 degrees..

I just took the boat out for a hoon around and a quick fish..scored a flathead about 60 cm on soft plastic lure..

But then reality punched me in the face , plus i realise i was pulling gerning faces so had to get home..interesting pulling in at the jetty with the boat..

How are you to going??

Did your dad have a go out u for the dodgy job u did on the lawn??


----------



## ektamine

I feel like shit today and I have no idea why...

I didn't do/use anything last night, I'm not sick. I feel like its doomsday. Maybe I'll smoke myself back to sleep.

gavatron: lucky motherfucker what kinda boat u have?


----------



## gavatron@oz

ive got a bertram 22,its an older boat but my im a
 shipwright by trade just switched to the aerospace composites last 4 years so its had a full rebuild.. 

Ive got a 12  foot tinnie that i anchor up out the back in surf..ive actually lost a boat there when a i was a youngen from a big set rolling through and cleaned up the little fella..

Looked good getting hammered but it was an expensive mistake...

You probably feel like shit cos you didnt hit it...lol...bong on i say...u going to church today?


----------



## smackcraft

Wow cant believe it, u finally think you have found a place being a drugs forum and all that you wont be judged by being on a methadone script and it just takes one PM to take that all away !! man =/

disappointment


----------



## gavatron@oz

dont let it get u down,send them a punch in throat via email,

to the offender... If you dont have any  nice shit to say, dont bother pressing the keyboard...no need for it

chin up smackcraft.


----------



## theotherside

theotherside26 said:


> Alright I feel like ass today...sorry to be a be a bummer
> I think something was up with that yola last night...I fell asleep for an hour and a half and then BAM...I was jolted up out of sleep only to have to endure a 4 hour stimulation that had no euphoria. Wonder what the cut could have been>?



Hey ektamine your first post today looks a lot like mine


----------



## smackcraft

no one said anything nasty , was just the way i  mentioned i was an ex user and suddenly im ignored so screw it man 

not going to let it get to me


----------



## Carver Slice

Yeah fuck them smackcraft. 

Haters gonna hate, don't worry about people like that. 

They're not worth your time, your a righteous dude in my book.


----------



## smackcraft

he he thanks guys 


so how is everyone doing anyway .. anyone in party mode even though its sunday ? lol


----------



## Carver Slice

I'm doing great, just made a pizza with baked ham on it. 

Om nom nom nom......   

Took a whole bunch of kratom over the day bout 12-14 grams, probably gonna take a break for a few days after this. 
I wanna get my opiate tolerance back to zilch, then enjoy some tramadol later in the week, squeeze as much as I can out of them.
I've been taking kratom everyday since I got it, so it's time to show some willpower and abstain for a bit. 
That way I can really get down when trammy day rolls around, I love that stuff.


----------



## smackcraft

Lol .. i dont think im going to touch any more tramadol while im on methadone, ive heard if taking too much while on methadone it can really bugger up your tolerance and need more methadone to cover it 

i have no excuses to ask my doctor to be put back up again and would probably arouse suspicion and ive only just started getting my script for the entire week home with me , i wouldnt want to mess that up or no more high staurdays for me lol


----------



## Carver Slice

Yeah Tramadol is pretty much a waste if you have an opiate tolerance. 

But if you don't it feels amazing, well it does for me at least, lol.  :D


----------



## gavatron@oz

allright ladies and gentlmen.. The times comefor me to depart.may be gone a couple of days..

Thank you to all  that had a chat..and mostly thank you for putting up with me dribbleing shit for almost a week. 
 Take care everyone. Stay safe.you know who you all are.

Same bat cave,same bat channle next week end.  (still talking shit)


----------



## Carver Slice

Have a nice week gavatron.

Stay cool.  %)


----------



## smackcraft

gavatron@oz said:


> allright ladies and gentlmen.. The times comefor me to depart.may be gone a couple of days..
> 
> Thank you to all  that had a chat..and mostly thank you for putting up with me dribbleing shit for almost a week.
> Take care everyone. Stay safe.you know who you all are.
> 
> Same bat cave,same bat channle next week end.  (still talking shit)



take it easy bud .. have a good week 

and i should clarify , ive spoke to the person i thought was ignoring m cos of being a user, i was wrong i brought up someone that was nasty on here by mistake


----------



## gavatron@oz

now there going to hate us all. Later Later


----------



## smackcraft

not at all lol

just got a kit kat easter egg ,,,, yummy 

anyone want a piece ?


----------



## muvolution

weird. I feel like shit also today.

I feel like an old man - I pulled a muscle in my back last night because when I do lots of opiates and nod off, I get really sever petite mal twitches (the mini seizures you get when falling asleep) and I did a shitload of d last night, and i know i was twitching like a fucking epileptic. My girlfriend said I kicked her really hard. 
Not my fault.


----------



## alwaysblazed

Is it just me or do you all think gavatron@oz is trying really hard to become a moderator  ?


----------



## smackcraft

nope , going to be hard for him to do that if he said he wont be here through the week ?

this is just where we chill out and chat


----------



## ektamine

ahaha yeah just you mate :D

How are you doing alwaysblazed?


----------



## smackcraft

Well i dont want to end up messing my sleep pattern again this week so im going to get to bed people

its 00:40 here so i think thats a fine time to get to sleep 

take it easy all


----------



## Carver Slice

Goodnight brother. 

Catch you on the flip side.


----------



## ektamine

carver we seem to be on a very similar food schedule.

I'm making a pizza.

:D


----------



## Carver Slice

LOL, we both got some great taste in the food department ehhh

I've eaten six slices so far. I'm just cramming it away tonight. 

Gotta figure out what Im gonna eat next, serious munchies going on


----------



## ektamine

LOL My whole pizza only has 4 slices 

I'm seriously hurt. And stoneded.


----------



## theotherside

Something is in the water...all the americans besides carver feel like shit today in this thread! I went for a jog and feel worse.


----------



## ektamine

according to alt theories its flouride


----------



## theotherside

^^Yes but my teeth are sooooooo white and purrdy
Feeling any better man? I am starting to get a little euphoria going so I'm feeling slightly better.


----------



## ektamine

Fair trade imo

Eh, yes&no, I popped a tire about 30 minutes after posting that on my only means of transportation (bike). So thats shitty. But then I walked back to my apartment and proceeded to furiously suck up mass volumes of hash oil fumes with a foil tooter so things are lookin' up :D


----------



## theotherside

Your first big interview will go something like this....."what do you feel that you can add the coompany Ektamine?".....Your response will be.."well sir, I am a fast learner, hard worker, and I have just earned my PHD in Harm Reduction from Bluelight U".


----------



## coelophysis

What up what up what up. 
I've felt like shit all day also.
Time to blaze hard.


----------



## theotherside

Now I'm getting freaked out....that is five of us in this thread alone that felt like shit today and we are all from the states. I have a headache that norco/soma/APAP/bud/caffeine/jogging can't get rid of.


----------



## muvolution

I've been drinking natural glacier water from near the source of a stream, so I highly doubt that it's in the ground water, and the town I live in doesn't flourinate. And there's a bunch of crazy separatist people here with tons of guns ... much more likely it's in the atmosphere.


----------



## theotherside

Hey muv how have you been doing man? Correct me if I'm wrong, but wasn't your first avatar a mu opioid receptor site that looked lika futuristic mario brothers game? I think I got to know you better when you had the skateboard avatar a few months back.


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

^Seconded, I've always loved muvolution's avatars..


----------



## muvolution

Yeah. I've been doing well. I just moved and started a good job, and everything is going way better as a whole than when I joined. 

I was like way out of control with my Pain management for a while, so I took a break to Suboxone and collected myself, got off benzo's and ssri's and re-started PM with opiates and since then have been doing great... no more wd's every month, have been using way less meds, but running out less also, overall just leaps and bounds better.

On the topic of avatards, I like my new one alot, found it when I was doing research on aerogel - pretty cool little substance (it's no hydromorphone, but still cool)


----------



## muvolution

Damn, I'm almost into the thousands of posts, too. Not nearly as _high_ as you guys, but I can dream...


----------



## alwaysblazed

ektamine said:


> ahaha yeah just you mate :D
> 
> How are you doing alwaysblazed?



I was only kidding, haha.  And I'm doing pretty good.  Just still tired from last night I went to prom and then a party.  The funny thing is I woke up at 5pm.....

How about you?


----------



## coelophysis

heh. I just reached 5,000 today it would seem huh? I don't even pay attention to post counts.


----------



## theotherside

If you were cool you would Laika....post counts mean EVERYTHING  
Hey Laika are you into the Fleet Foxes at all? I am listening to a preview of the new album and I just don't get it...they seem kind of average despite all the pump up they got from the last album.


----------



## coelophysis

I've always liked a couple songs per album by them. They really aren't anything too special imo.
Helplessness Blues(the song) is pretty tight though.


----------



## coelophysis

So how about that Osama fella?


----------



## amapola

^Score one for the democrats in the war on terror


----------



## gavatron@oz

*close but no cigar*



alwaysblazed said:


> I was only kidding, haha.  And I'm doing pretty good.  Just still tired from last night I went to prom and then a party.  The funny thing is I woke up at 5pm.....
> 
> How about you?



Dont u hate when u try to be a smart ars and it doesnt quite get the reaction you hopdd for???

And the back pedalling was just painful.even i felt bad for you and im the one your trying to burn...

How are you Alwaysblazed ?? And be nice young fella...


----------



## alwaysblazed

gavatron@oz said:


> Dont u hate when u try to be a smart ars and it doesnt quite get the reaction you hopdd for???
> 
> And the back pedalling was just painful.even i felt bad for you and im the one your trying to burn...
> 
> How are you Alwaysblazed ?? And be nice young fella...



I was only kidding.  And I'm not trying to be a smart ass.  By the way I'm not a guy.  And I wasn't even trying to burn you it was just an observation.


----------



## gavatron@oz

Ive got thicker skin than that,the fucken sun makes you back look like leather..takes a bit more than that to get me going..but i think you were being a smart ass..

By the prom thing you mentioned im guessing your quite young.Theres some older people on board dont forget..

Shit i was in Baghdad when you were in your dads bag..

Have your observation and opinions but be play nice...

No love lost tho.. So are from the states? Cos its getting late there isnt it. You di mention you slept til 5pm.


----------



## JoshE

Laika said:


> So how about that Osama fella?



Its good and all that they killed him (lets just hope there sure it is him) but it's no biggie.

Problem is, now that he is dead, its going to stir up the fanatics even worse than before to get revenge. This "War on Terrorism" is far from over. Somebody will or has already taken control of Al-Qaeda and attacks will continue to happen all over the world 

Just my 2c.


----------



## alwaysblazed

gavatron@oz said:


> Ive got thicker skin than that,the fucken sun makes you back look like leather..takes a bit more than that to get me going..but i think you were being a smart ass..
> 
> By the prom thing you mentioned im guessing your quite young.Theres some older people on board dont forget..
> 
> Shit i was in Baghdad when you were in your dads bag..
> 
> Have your observation and opinions but be play nice...
> 
> No love lost tho.. So are from the states? Cos its getting late there isnt it. You di mention you slept til 5pm.



Nope it was just an observation.... now tell me you don't want to be a moderator.  I'm pretty sure deep down you do haha  and I know older people frequent this site I use to have an account awhile back like over a year ago that I used but decided to make a new one.  And I'm from the states and yes it is late but I'm still wide awake.

Sorry that I upset you but I'll be on my way now.


----------



## theotherside

Dear god...just looking at all this footage of NY and Washington DC and there are still so many people! I'll bet work is going to be tough for those people in a few hours.


----------



## gavatron@oz

How gunErjoshE, how did work treat u today..I think you need to go in ther and tell them to stop treating you like that,and you want a pay rise...

You work retail dont u?? Go mines mate,go to the mines.. Perths meant to be the boom town , ive got a heap of friends over there..i might hit the west coast myself.

I think the news said they got the second incharge man as well..but theres plenty more where that came from.. All this time he was meant to be hidingin the caves.. He was probably 50 metres up the road from the American Embassy..


----------



## theotherside

Hey gavatron did you ever get some sleep? I am all for partying hard but make sure and rest that brain so those shadows don't grow too large  Do it for me man do it for me!!!!


----------



## JoshE

Yea man, i don't trust the media/government. There all a bunch of liars.

I work at a Distribution Center for one of the major supermarkets. Yea I'm going to the mines after i get back from Hong Kong.

Already been doing my HR lessons.

Work is ok, although it's very repetitive and does your head in.


----------



## gavatron@oz

yeah man i know when i cross the line,i can see it coming from a mile away but i slip up..its even worse because im doing it for the fun at first,but this time im actually abusing it due to lifes little lumps and bumps.. I explained it in posts but i think you were still struggling in bed.. U ok now mate.its a bit late aint it..

Then some bird was being cheeky on here so i got a bit lippyk which i shouldnt have but she's trying to be a smart ass.read prev page.

You work tomoz TOS 26-


----------



## alwaysblazed

Not trying to be a smartass but hey whatever floats your boat.


----------



## theotherside

Yep.....took a nap and I'll probably go in late due to all this Osama is dead stuff. I feel like work won't be very difficult  I wouldn't be surprised to find many people don't make it in...people are still going crazy in major cities.

Hey alwaysblazed...haven't talked with you yet. How is your night/day going? Not sure where you are located(say the general area if you feel like it).


----------



## smackcraft

Its Monday !!!

Good morning people !

Ohhh need my cup of tea in me .. ohhh bleh !


----------



## gavatron@oz

good stuff guneR joshE,

There some sdrious money to b madel.big hrs tho-84 per week, but its Usually 10 days on 10 off.but if u single,go up there,dont be a piss head and spend the coin at the titty bar and the drug tests, shit you czn come home with a deposit for a house..

My mates,one is boiler maker on110 000 and the other is on offshore oil rig,more of a massive jetty,lifting containers w magnetisc cranes on 160 000 a year..

Fuck uni/ college w trades paying like that. 5 years study w no pay and a debt at the end...its only
 for certain people tho

whats doingin honk kong


----------



## smackcraft

Osama is dead ?

really ?

i bet he was assassinated for being too laid back .. 

they tend to do that to the ones that dont play ball and do as they are told by the higher calling


----------



## theotherside

Hola smackcraft! Guess what? It is 3 in the morning and I can't sleep....go figure. I need to get some ambien from a doc so I can sleep more than 5 hours a night.


----------



## gavatron@oz

morning Smackcraft, hows the scottsman this morningl the day flew past today,im sure it wasnt long ago u woke up... 

You never got back to me whether the old man was satisfied with the gardening mate ???


----------



## JoshE

Good Morning Smackcraft 

Gav, Just going to Hong Kong to chill out for a couple of weeks. Need to get away from shit. Looking at getting another tattoo over there too but I'm not sure what yet


----------



## smackcraft

theotherside26 said:


> Hola smackcraft! Guess what? It is 3 in the morning and I can't sleep....go figure. I need to get some ambien from a doc so I can sleep more than 5 hours a night.



that will be all them chems in you mate xD ... ive had a pretty good sleep thank god and my head is feeling ok FOR NOW ... touch bloody wood 

so whats this about Osama you was saying ?



gavatron@oz said:


> morning Smackcraft, hows the scottsman this morningl the day flew past today,im sure it wasnt long ago u woke up...
> 
> You never got back to me whether the old man was satisfied with the gardening mate ???




Feeling better for now mate, my head is still a little spaced but way better than yesterday so far .. hope it stays that way 

as for my dad he never said much as i explained ... or wait i should say raged at the way i was feeling so shitty last night and it reminded me of teh way i felt at the age of 17 after taking shrooms for 2 weeks solid lol

so yeah i dont think he was going to bother me about anything after that


----------



## gavatron@oz

That week i said i wouldnt be here went quick..

There probably was amphet in the yay then TOS26, you get gear that doesnt make you peak and charge,instead has a sligh stim but stupid legs that run for days and days

You americans are way more patriotic than any other country.. I saw footage from outside Whitehoyse gates of people chanting USA, USA,USA

Us aussie bogans do that on australia day only really and it ends up in a race riot..fuck we're a bunch of bogans..


----------



## theotherside

You know we killed Osama! Maybe not big news for others but in this country it is MASSIVE. I am a conspiracy theory kind of person but even I got pumed up for a minute or two.


----------



## smackcraft

argh i was thinking of o(B)ama not osama  ffs .. 

forget everything i said about the conspircay etc im a nugget 8)

so when did this happen ?


----------



## JoshE

gavatron@oz said:


> Us aussie bogans do that on australia day only really and it ends up in a race riot..fuck we're a bunch of bogans..



qft

Cronulla riots ring a bell 

Nothing to be proud of though 

Thanks for the friend request t*heotherside26*


----------



## theotherside

Yesterday for you....President Obama made a speach 11:30 EST. For a long time there were thousands outside the White House and at Ground Zero. It is a big deal for the sole reason that Americans needed someone to blame for 9/11 and he took credit for it so...

My pleasure for the FR kind sir....can't believe I haven't talked with you before the NMI social. I rarely go into the lounge(not sure if that is your stomping ground) because I get flamed right out of any thread. They always say..."props on the mod
trolling" to whoever does it.


----------



## JoshE

Ive only ever posted in The Lounge a few times but it's defiantly not my stomping ground. I usually drift from forum to forum and if i find a thread i feel like i can contribute to, i will 

Only recently have i been hanging in NMI Social..Not sure why though. You all seem like a friendly bunch and it's probably the busiest social thread hahaha.


----------



## gavatron@oz

*inkage*



GurnEr JoshE said:


> Good Morning Smackcraft
> 
> Gav, Just going to Hong Kong to chill out for a couple of weeks. Need to get away from shit. Looking at getting another tattoo over there too but I'm not sure what yet



Yeah, a good get away is always good to sort shit..making sure it's not somewhere that has a smorgasoard of medicine available for peanuts..

God bless Thailand and the Phillipines,never going there again.

You got a few tats? I dont mind the drawing a picture or two under my skin.

What your thoughts in the way of tattoo? I try to pick them,and if 3 months later still keen,then hit it..or u end up with some silly shit on u.and you keep that shit for ever like herpes.


----------



## smackcraft

theotherside26 said:


> Yesterday for you....President Obama made a speach 11:30 EST. For a long time there were thousands outside the White House and at Ground Zero. It is a big deal for the sole reason that Americans needed someone to blame for 9/11 and he took credit for it so...
> 
> My pleasure for the FR kind sir....can't believe I haven't talked with you before the NMI social. I rarely go into the lounge(not sure if that is your stomping ground) because I get flamed right out of any thread. They always say..."props on the mod
> trolling" to whoever does it.



Yeah Obama seems to be the right dude for doing the job .. sorry but i hated G. Bush to the soul .. i hated that he let the Osama family fly out of america just after 9/11 and then decided to go after Sadamm instead as an obvious distraction from the truth

yeah obama seems like a much more laid back sound guy, that why when i thought it was him dead i thought he was assassinated for doing too good  job  lol


----------



## theotherside

To josh...I'm glad you have been. This social is supposed to be where older members and mods chat with new members. Some new members end up staying around NMI which is kind of the point. 90% of the site thinks that NMI is only for new members to talk with new members but I am trying to change that. Getting new members involved in conversations and having older members such as yourself let them know what type of quality people this site has to offer is the goal to me. 

I need a way to get more brand new members to venture into here....I am going to start linking this thread in my intros.

Also I am pumped we are getting a good amount of members that love the social here....soon we can be as big as the North American Social


----------



## theotherside

The only rule in here(besides the site rules/BLUA/etc.) is to be kind to one another. I over use s but that is because that is what my heart spews out.....even a bad day can turn around in a heartbeat. Not to sound TOO cheesy.


----------



## gavatron@oz

TOS- dont know how i got stuck in here, but i enjoy meeting new people,and i always try post in the intros that people have looked at but not posted..

There would be nothing worse than not getting feplies on intro..new to site your a bit hesitantkand that would just play with your head as you can see other posts on other newbies.

I probably shouldnt tell the mods this.. But i havnt read a single set of the fules on here,apart ffom the 'NO SOURCING' .. And im a pretty loud sort of character a d i havnt really held back and i havnt got in trouble..so its cruisy.

Good fucken site,my drug counsellor said to keep at the site because it can act as a way to get high of other experiences. I thought because it puts me around drug conversationit would be bad, but he said no..the opposite


----------



## JoshE

gavatron@oz said:


> Yeah, a good get away is always good to sort shit..making sure it's not somewhere that has a smorgasoard of medicine available for peanuts..
> 
> God bless Thailand and the Phillipines,never going there again.
> 
> You got a few tats? I dont mind the drawing a picture or two under my skin.
> 
> What your thoughts in the way of tattoo? I try to pick them,and if 3 months later still keen,then hit it..or u end up with some silly shit on u.and you keep that shit for ever like herpes.



Yea man, Ive been to Bali and Phuket before, Got my first tattoo in Phuket. I absolutely  SE Asia, The beaches, The weather, The People, The Food, Shopping, its all awesome.

Yea Ive got a Mythical Thailand Water Dragon on my shoulderblade, and a Family-Forever (Asymmetrical Ambigram Tattoo) on my forearm which is dedicated to my mum.



theotherside26 said:


> To josh...I'm glad you have been. This social is supposed to be where older members and mods chat with new members. Some new members end up staying around NMI which is kind of the point. 90% of the site thinks that NMI is only for new members to talk with new members but I am trying to change that. Getting new members involved in conversations and having older members such as yourself let them know what type of quality people this site has to offer is the goal to me.
> 
> I need a way to get more brand new members to venture into here....I am going to start linking this thread in my intros.
> 
> Also I am pumped we are getting a good amount of members that love the social here....soon we can be as big as the North American Social



Thanks tos26 

Yea ive noticed how make every greenlighter feel welcomed in their first Introduction post. I also like your goal. Seems like you have your mind set on changing NMI and that is what a good MOD should be doing  Looking how to improve forums and Bluelight in general.

Ill do my best to stick around and help out whenever possible too


----------



## theotherside

Thanks man.... 
And gavatron...you better not ever abandon us here...never think you are too old to come back home!

We have a good group going so far.....Myself/Laika/Captain.Heroin/Swelrz/Amapola/Skillz/Ektamine/JoshG(yournewname)/smackcraft/gavatron/muvolution and a few more. I think we cleared 500 posts in two days in this thread the other night.


----------



## ektamine

gavatron@oz said:


> You americans are way more patriotic than any other country.. I saw footage from outside Whitehoyse gates of people chanting USA, USA,USA



Hey hey now, passing judgetment from afar is rarely a good idea... not _all_ americans are like the americans you've seen on tv/the internet. 

Take me for example, I don't like very much at all about (the current state) of our country. It was set up with some good ideals, sure, but they've all gone to shit and were nothing special, certainly not 'the greatest country on earth' like the politicians always say. 

I'd gladly move to canada to escape the idiocy here, but theres no way in hell they'd let me in with a felony, there turning away americans with misdeamenors for christs sake..

If aus would let me in, shit I'd move there. But I doubt they want all the americans who are fed up w/ there country coming in a weighing down their systems/healthcare/etc...


----------



## smackcraft

ektamine said:


> Hey hey now, passing judgetment from afar is rarely a good idea... not _all_ americans are like the americans you've seen on tv/the internet.
> 
> Take me for example, I don't like very much at all about (the current state) of our country. It was set up with some good ideals, sure, but they've all gone to shit and were nothing special, certainly not 'the greatest country on earth' like the politicians always say.
> 
> I'd gladly move to canada to escape the idiocy here, but theres no way in hell they'd let me in with a felony, there turning away americans with misdeamenors for christs sake..
> 
> If aus would let me in, shit I'd move there. But I doubt they want all the americans who are fed up w/ there country coming in a weighing down their systems/healthcare/etc...



Dont they do something to try make you pure love your country at an early age in school so that you will be happy with the choices of the politics when ur older or something ?


----------



## theotherside

Yes they do smackcraft...."I pledge allegiance to the flag..." National Anthem(not the Radiohead song)...obsession with celebs, etc. etc. We are also spoon fed religion(nothing against it) from an early age in crappy states like mine. Ektamine is in a cool state where most people are "awake".


----------



## JoshE

ektamine said:


> If aus would let me in, shit I'd move there. But I doubt they want all the americans who are fed up w/ there country coming in a weighing down their systems/healthcare/etc...



I'm pretty sure we wont mind you guys coming in, but out drug scene is shit so you might want to re-think your decision


----------



## smackcraft

yeah thats the thing, my mate was talking about it on xbox live when i used to be on line gaming all the time he said it was so that if a war starts they can get you to join up easier or something 

We never really had anything like that here 

prob why so many of us hate the fucking place xD ... the uk that is


----------



## gavatron@oz

SE Asia is a place everyone should go..good dose of culture,especially if you go off the beaten track.

Ive been Indo 3 times,toSambawa,Lombok and had a 2 week surf trip on a yacht with 4 mates that ill never forget..   Bali's a bit full on. My mate got blind and got a lift home on a moped with two indo girls.he sat in middle and the one behind started touching him..so they pull over andhe starts hooking into them both,they both have bolt ons..then goes to take it further and grabbed a handful of frank and beans..they were both banchongs..(lady boys) but they hadnt had the full cut'n shut..NASTY, he ended up getting beaten up and scratches everywhere.lmao..

I got a old english writing piece in an arc across my chest and collar bone.two sparrows on pecs( jail tats) and i gota 3/4 koi japanese sleeve on my left arm..fucken expensive hobbie,the suns fuckig witn the koi tho,quite colourful.not good in sun.


----------



## JoshE

Wicked man, I was hell keen on a koi, but every man and his dog has one . Still might though. I'm a huge fan of Japanese art/culture.

LOL at the ladyboys. I had a few come up to me in Phuket but nothing happened. Just had a casual chat and that was that.


----------



## gavatron@oz

*mis understood*



ektamine said:


> Hey hey now, passing judgetment from afar is rarely a good idea... not _all_ americans are like the americans you've seen on tv/the internet.
> 
> Take me for example, I don't like very much at all about (the current state) of our country. It was set up with some good ideals, sure, but they've all gone to shit and were nothing special, certainly not 'the greatest country on earth' like the politicians always say.
> 
> I'd gladly move to canada to escape the idiocy here, but theres no way in hell they'd let me in with a felony, there turning away americans with misdeamenors for christs sake..
> 
> If aus would let me in, shit I'd move there. But I doubt they want all the americans who are fed up w/ there country coming in a weighing down their systems/healthcare/etc...



Might of worded that wrong but its a good thing that you are all proud of your country..

Im guessing your saying that some are over the top??and im sure thats what the stereotypical american is based on.. A few canadians ive met always have the flag on backpacks and so forth because the say overseas they are mistaken for americans and treated rudely....

Theres too many peopke to try characteri ea country..

Fuck man try come down under..if you have a high demand trade or professional occupation they take you.Come for a holiday and stay up my way..ill show you the how to do it up 'oz ' styles.

Seriously. Sun ,surf girls beer fishing beer and good fucken people..I have full conversations with strangers, but i seem to draw or attract seedy people.lol.i dont discriminate,


----------



## smackcraft

its amazing what TV can do to people 

when i went to turkey for a holiday and got friendly with all the hotel staff 

when they found out i was scottish they didnt believe me cos i was wearing jeans etc

they actually believed that we all wear kilts in our every day lives lol


----------



## theotherside

Guess I'll turn out the lights to get a few winks  before another freaking work day. Will it ever end? I know the answer but the work week just never stops. 
Have a great day in Australia and in the Uk. Good night!


----------



## gavatron@oz

*hold up*



GurnEr JoshE said:


> I'm pretty sure we wont mind you guys coming in, but out drug scene is shit so you might want to re-think your decision



Come up my way boys and girls.. Forget the yay,its here but fucken pricy.. Theres always something about.

Plenty of bikiesin perth,u should be getting good stims josh.

SMACKCRAFT- your coming too,your already sorted.

TOS26- your a bit of an all rounder as faras i can tel so pack your shit as well

START A THREAD WHERE YOU FIND BLers TO STAY WITH AROUND THE WORLD--LIKE A HOST. The trouble that could save...would tha b allowed  mods???


----------



## smackcraft

Good night TOS .. take it easy mate 

@ gav i was actually going to move over to aus with my Ex at one time but it never happened 

i have family over there but im not sure which part they stay in exactly


----------



## gavatron@oz

JOSH-- only a chat hey,funny thats what my mate said at first.lol. Gotta look for the adams apple...good clue
but some of them are very feminin..especially the thai ones.

TOS26- Nite mate.have good day at work.

SMACKCRAFT-your right bout tv..i remember going back go to the homeland( Hungary) and kid sasking if i rode a kangaroo to schook..faaaark.

Then again ,I picture you as having red hair,sorry mate,, the simpsons and seinfield raised me..u should havea groundskeeper willie avatar...


----------



## gavatron@oz

*Tv*

JOSH-- only a chat hey,funny thats what my mate said at first.lol. Gotta look for the adams apple...good clue
but some of them are very feminin..especially the thai ones.

TOS26- Nite mate.have good day at work.

SMACKCRAFT-your right bout tv..i remember going back go to the homeland( Hungary) and kid sasking if i rode a kangaroo to schook..faaaark.

Then again ,I picture you as having red hair,sorry mate,, the simpsons and seinfield raised me..u should havea groundskeeper willie avatar...


----------



## smackcraft

Dear god i look nothing like the stereotype scot 

most people think im from spain the way i look lol


----------



## JoshE

Take it easy tos26 

Gav, Last good biki i had was like 2 years ago! There all complete BZP shit now 

Been hitting the shards pretty hard lately though..Oh man..*drools* . Anyways I'm off for a while too, ill be back on later.

Laters


----------



## gavatron@oz

SMACKCRAFT- You should still head down..good place for a new start..just fucken cruisy.,laid back,works a bit fucked but dependa what line of work you do.

When i hear people on here say concrete jungle and shit,faarken would send me insand.i live on the canal,with my boat at the jetty,he canal feeds into the main waterwaykim in open ocean within 3 mins.. I surf-free,i fish- free . The mounains are half hr away. 

Its a good life,and you can live it on a tight budget.

Options always there...


----------



## gavatron@oz

JOSH-- bikies,asin outlaw motorcycle bikies..tne ones most likely cooking those shards u talking bout.

IM OFF MY FELLOW BLers, see you all tomorow.


----------



## smackcraft

Ha i couldnt surf , no way .. i have too much respect for the great white shark to enter waters where they are known to frequent 

My fav animal is the great white shark, i have so much curiosity towards it , i love watching documentaries about it 

I watched that film " the reef " about that people in aus that went out in their boat and only one of them made it back to the shores alive 

I know the film is based on a true story but not exactly what happened but i did read up on the actual events back in the 80's .. that must of been some scary shit !!


----------



## JoshE

Yo smack,

There's a few surf breaks down my way that actually have tombstones on the beach where people have died from being taken or attacked by Great White Sharks.

Gotta remember, were playing in their playground so they have first dibs. This is why i disagree when people say we should kill them every time they kill one of us..

Gav, Yea man, Mad respect to the bikies hahaha


----------



## gavatron@oz

Great whites are my fav animal too.. There a pre historic killing machine.. They havnt evolved much since dinosaurs,just got smaller..

They get 5-6 metres here, south africa gets some of the biggest,off seal island..thats the footage where they leap from the water as they grab at seals..

Where im from,they set up shark nets about 800 metre off the popular tourist beaches. But its all for the placebo effet..the nets are only 16-18 foot deepfrom surface in 60 feet of water,so they dint do a thing. And they run 100 m,then nothing for 200m then another net..
They end up tangling turtles,dolphins and even the hump back whales coming back with calfs..its a joke.80
% of the sharks are caught on the inside of the net..

We have shark baits too,its slabs of meat on a massive hook on a float or buoy.they caught a 3.5 m great white last year ,that while caught on the hook,had a perfect moon shape bite taken from him by what was calculated to b a 6 m great white.. Fuck that...


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

Good Morning NMI Social!


----------



## smackcraft

gavatron@oz said:


> Great whites are my fav animal too.. There a pre historic killing machine.. They havnt evolved much since dinosaurs,just got smaller..
> 
> They get 5-6 metres here, south africa gets some of the biggest,off seal island..thats the footage where they leap from the water as they grab at seals..
> 
> Where im from,they set up shark nets about 800 metre off the popular tourist beaches. But its all for the placebo effet..the nets are only 16-18 foot deepfrom surface in 60 feet of water,so they dint do a thing. And they run 100 m,then nothing for 200m then another net..
> They end up tangling turtles,dolphins and even the hump back whales coming back with calfs..its a joke.80
> % of the sharks are caught on the inside of the net..
> 
> We have shark baits too,its slabs of meat on a massive hook on a float or buoy.they caught a 3.5 m great white last year ,that while caught on the hook,had a perfect moon shape bite taken from him by what was calculated to b a 6 m great white.. Fuck that...



Can you imagine that the Megalodon still swam around our seas ... man that would be way fucking scary shit .. they were massive monsters 

I wouldnt even get in a boat if thy were still around xD

Afternoon neighbor hood threat  lol


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

Ahh, I forgot its afternoon where you are.  How's everything going?


----------



## gavatron@oz

Good Evening all, almost midnight my way... 

SMACKCRAFT- the sharks around the 3-4 metre mark actually attack boats,they bite the props,and these are big outboard motor props.fucken scarry..

The canal system that feeds off the ocean has schools of null sharks too that school up .,no bigger than 6 foot but fucken aggressive as shit. We throw out cans of cat food at night to winde them up then throw out a live mullet hooked through the back,and tied onto  a balloon line.good night on the gear and a bourbon and cokes.

How are you NEIGHBOURHOOD THREAT


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

I am doing quite well, just ate some breakfast (egg and cheese on sourdough bread with hot sauce) and now I'm playing fetch with my cat.

Good times, still feeling shitty from doing too much Adderall/not getting enough sleep last night, but I drank half a cup of coffee to help me wake up, maybe I'll dabble into the opiates in a bit to fix myself.


----------



## gavatron@oz

does your cat atually bring whatever u throw back? We must have wild fuckers down here.lucky if u can pick them up.

Does the adderall leave u with a comedown or just edgy ??how do they compare to dex 5 mg??

You have uni or work tomorow NeigThreat??


----------



## smackcraft

Teach your cat to sniff out drugs and head down the local long distance bus terminal and pose as a copper .. he he free drugs


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

^He loves the smell of weed and (cheap) beer.  He's licked up beer before but I don't think he liked the taste, just the smell...even though that doesn't really make much sense haha

Sometimes he brings them back, other times he picks them up and runs to another part of the house, drops it and looks at me like "now you pick it up."  I think he's playing reverse fetch with me, and the scary part is that it works.  It's exercise for both of us, because I have to run around the house after him, which is good.   

There are a shitload of stray/wild cats around this town (my cat, he technically belongs to my girlfriend, used to be a street cat).

As far as the Adderall goes, it makes me edgy and has a worse comedown than Dexedrine does.  If I were compare it with Dex (and I love Dex so much more), I would say that, for me, 7.5 - 10mg Adderall (generic name:  "mixed amphetamine salts") is equal to 5mg Dexedrine/dextroamphetamine.  

Adderall contains levoamphetamine, which doesn't really serve any purpose except to make me jittery and cause a shitty comedown.  It also speeds up my heart (this may be psychological).  

I would equate taking a 10mg Adderall tablet and a low dose of a benzo (to counter the jitters/anxiety) to a 5mg Dexedrine tablet.   A lot of people in the U.S. swear that Adderall is better than Dexedrine, but most of them have never tried Dexedrine.  I know some people who take insane doses of Adderall, 60mg or something daily...they're a lot more ADD/ADHD than I am though.

My first high dose amphetamine experience involved crushing up two 30mg XR Adderall capsules and snorting/eating the resulting powder.  Stayed up for 48 hours and experienced the beginnings of amphetamine psychosis.  No good.

I'm unemployed at the moment, so I don't really have any plans except keeping myself busy and working on my graduate school application paperwork.  I finished my undergrad degree a year ago, tried the whole working thing, and decided that going back to school is probably the better plan.  We'll see how that works...that is, if I get accepted into graduate school haha.

What about you man?


----------



## gavatron@oz

I had a dog that loved weed..hed sit mext to me with his jaw on my thigh and without moving his head would look up at me.im sure he loved the secindary smoke.
I remember you telling me your going back to school..good luck with the paper.

Is adderal for add/adhd or more of a recreational purpose.You every try street amphet or meth.

As for me,its 3:30 am,i work tomorow around 7ishand im a composite engineer/technician but have a trade as a shipwright# boatbuilder.. The composite stuff atm is a full clear coate carbonfibre Mitsubishi EVO racecar.but it's usually aerospace components. Good fun,and i get to sniff lots of glue.lol


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

^Thanks man!

I actually took that Adderall to help me finish the paper, or at least get close to finishing it, but instead I did a bunch of dishes and other cleaning and now I'm hanging out on Bluelight.  

Oh well, its not due tomorrow so I'm good either way.  I like to work on papers in short bursts, otherwise I get writer's block or just keep typing and the paper becomes a speed-induced ramble...sometimes this is a good thing though.

That's an awesome trade, by the way!  And people will always want boats!


----------



## smackcraft

Isnt that stuff cat nip meant to be like a drug to a cat ?

my mate used to buy that stuff for his cat and roll it up in a cloth and the cat would go fucking nuts lol


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

It is a drug to cats, I think its got something to do with this active chemical.  My cat goes absolutely nuts when he's around it, but I don't know if cats get a "high" off it or just really like the way it smells.  Considering how much more powerful their sense of smell is compared to ours, maybe they just get serious overload and start tripping out (not literally).

Worthy of more research for sure.


----------



## Kisses2miihaters

smackcraft said:


> Isnt that stuff cat nip meant to be like a drug to a cat ?
> 
> my mate used to buy that stuff for his cat and roll it up in a cloth and the cat would go fucking nuts lol



They do call it Kitty weed. lol

Just saw NMI and wanted to say hello to everyone:D


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

Hello to you too!  

That's the point of this social, even though a lot of people who frequent it aren't exactly new members


----------



## smackcraft

YAY our first new person to post in the NMI social ..

stick around chat here its a cool thread with cool people 

TOS will be happy lol


----------



## theotherside

Hey kisses2miihaters welcome to the NMI social. As you can see everyone is very friendly in here.....so how are you enjoying your Bluelight experience so far?

Also what's up everybody!! Getting close to being off work!


----------



## smackcraft

hey TOS hows you today 


watching the world snooker just now ... scotland V england 

wish us luck


----------



## theotherside

Doing good...doing a little at work bluelighting before I have to log off and pretend to be busy for awhile. Good luck with the match! Isn't England a dominant team?


----------



## smackcraft

No teams in snooker tbh mate just one on one 


but now when it comes to snooker the the Scots are much better 

We had a guy u may know . Stephen Hendry won the world snooker 7 years in a row 

best player ever =)


----------



## ektamine

NeighborhoodThreat said:


> It is a drug to cats, I think its got something to do with this active chemical.  My cat goes absolutely nuts when he's around it, but I don't know if cats get a "high" off it or just really like the way it smells.  Considering how much more powerful their sense of smell is compared to ours, maybe they just get serious overload and start tripping out (not literally).
> 
> Worthy of more research for sure.



I feel like out of fairness to my cat, I should probably have an RC manufacturer custom-synth a batch of Nepetalactone.

*two weeks later*

 cat's been in the the corner for 3 days IV'ing Nepetalactone and smoking catnip. .. .


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

theotherside26 said:


> *Doing good...doing a little at work bluelighting before I have to log off and pretend to be busy for awhile.* Good luck with the match! Isn't England a dominant team?



theotherside26:  gettin' paid to mod.  oh man....


----------



## ektamine

sign me up :D


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

dude, sign *me* up hahaha


----------



## smackcraft

yes scotland wins the world snooker once again !!!!

4th world chapion win for John higgins !!!!


----------



## ektamine

smackcraft said:


> Ha i couldnt surf , no way .. i have too much respect for the great white shark to enter waters where they are known to frequent
> 
> My fav animal is the great white shark, i have so much curiosity towards it , i love watching documentaries about it
> 
> I watched that film " the reef " about that people in aus that went out in their boat and only one of them made it back to the shores alive
> 
> I know the film is based on a true story but not exactly what happened but i did read up on the actual events back in the 80's .. that must of been some scary shit !!



Ya know, growing up in 'surf city', california, and surfing for most of my youth, I gotta say... The whole shark thing is almost completely a myth. Sure, a *few* surfers have been attacked by a shark, but do you know how many surfers there are? 

:D Many. 

The chances are very, very, very, very, very slim. I've never even seen a shark come into the break zone before. I have surfed with dolphins before, that was awesome. They are such playful animals.


----------



## Kisses2miihaters

theotherside26 said:


> Hey kisses2miihaters welcome to the NMI social. As you can see everyone is very friendly in here.....so how are you enjoying your Bluelight experience so far?
> 
> Also what's up everybody!! Getting close to being off work!



I'm glad i found this site. I think its a great idea! Ive had fun so far, still a greenlighter but im almost there


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

It will happen way before you know it....


----------



## ektamine

especially if you hang around us :D


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

Indeed.  Socials are a lot of fun and a great way to get your post count up!  It's a win-win situation!


----------



## ektamine

^ with the only loss being your soul *evil snicker*

Hope I'm not scaring away any of the new members


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

hahaha, hopefully...


----------



## ektamine

Whats comin out ya speakers NMI?

*LCD SoundSystem - Tribulations*


----------



## smackcraft

Good night NMI social


----------



## ektamine

Night my Scottish friend.


----------



## smackcraft

thanks man

i keep getting a nervouse feeling in my gut when i lie down but i am not nervous about anything 

wtf is that about 8)


----------



## ektamine

lol - sounds like MDPV to me 

But since you didn't report taking any, idk – Smoke a bowl, thats what I'd do.


----------



## theotherside

ektamine said:


> Whats comin out ya speakers NMI?
> 
> *LCD SoundSystem - Tribulations*



I am jamming an old school alternative album....Smashing Pumpkings-Siamese Dream. Such a classic to me...the sonic distortion sounds so massive and amazing to this day.


----------



## ektamine

I haven't listened to the Smashing Pumpkings in yeaaars. I'm gonna give 'em a whirl.


----------



## theotherside

Make sure it is a 1080p you tube recording if you do. what kind of speakers/headphones do you use ektamine? I have these bose headphones I got for xmas and they put out a great sound.


----------



## ektamine

Well I got these Behringer Truth studio monitors a year or so when I was getting into producing, they are soooooo clean!

*NSFW*: 











And powered by a hefty receiver/amp, so they deliver quite a punch. 


For headphones, I bought some of these of craigslist:

*NSFW*: 










Same deal - Made for production / full frequency response listening..


I like my sonic vibrations


----------



## Kisses2miihaters

So does anyone have any piercings?


----------



## theotherside

No piercings for me.....what about you?
What are you up tonight?


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

No piercings for me either, and I dunno yet, but it will probably involve this bottle of Bicardi I picked up a little bit ago and some benzos.

In regards to the headphones:






^My noise cancelling ones (the ones I usually use with my computer).






^My vintage Pioneers, I use them with my turntable.


----------



## Kisses2miihaters

Thinking really hard about getting a piercing redone tomorrow using surface anchors instead of the regular surface bars i got in the first place. 

A picture of when i had them done before


----------



## muvolution

I'm bummed that I have a job and therefore missed the shark talk. 

I killed a fuckin 5 foot shark with my knife when I was on vacation on the ocean in the Northwest. They were eating the smelt that were spawning on the beach and getting really close to the shore, so I just waited and jumped in on top of one and stabbed that fucker through the head with my knife. 
Then I ate it. It was fucking delicious. I had raw shark and shark ceviche that night, and then grilled shark for the rest of the week. I'm actually bummed I didn't kill more sharks. 
Then I sold the fins to some sketchy asian dude in chinatown in San Francisco on my way home for like $30 a lb.

Fuckin sharks.


----------



## Kisses2miihaters

muvolution said:


> I'm bummed that I have a job and therefore missed the shark talk.
> 
> I killed a fuckin 5 foot shark with my knife when I was on vacation on the ocean in the Northwest. They were eating the smelt that were spawning on the beach and getting really close to the shore, so I just waited and jumped in on top of one and stabbed that fucker through the head with my knife.
> Then I ate it. It was fucking delicious. I had raw shark and shark ceviche that night, and then grilled shark for the rest of the week. I'm actually bummed I didn't kill more sharks.
> Then I sold the fins to some sketchy asian dude in chinatown in San Francisco on my way home for like $30 a lb.
> 
> Fuckin sharks.



SHARKS?! Sounds scary. Sorry i changed the subject im just trying to decide yes or no lol Help/Advice from bluelighters always seems to turn out in a good way : )


----------



## Kisses2miihaters

theotherside26 said:


> No piercings for me.....what about you?
> What are you up tonight?


Tattoos?


----------



## muvolution

yeah. / end shark rant.

anyways - are you having problems with your current surface piercings? If not, I wouldn't fuck with them - Dermal Anchors are gnarly, and I've seen alot of people reject them and end up with festering wounds that turn into nasty scars.

I had a nape piercing for a long while that interacted with a tattoo on my back - I carefully planned it though so that a collared shirt covers the tatt and the old piercing scars.


----------



## theotherside

No tats for me either.....I am a prep that loves feeling euphoric  
These days I just wear whatever is bargain priced(polo shirts with no symbol type stuff) but never got a tat or anything. What about you?


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

Any prep that likes to do drugs (besides nicotine, Adderall, alcohol and heady buds bro) is good in my book.


----------



## Kisses2miihaters

The guy that did them had no idea what he was doing, used the wrong metal, they werent even. I didnt have any choice but to take them out, that was awhile ago. I miss them so much. lol The guy that will be doing them tomorrow(if i can make up my mind) is one of the best. I did my research and if you get them done by a true professional theres only a 2% chance of rejection.

I put a picture up, should I get them redone? or no?


----------



## Kisses2miihaters

theotherside26 said:


> No tats for me either.....I am a prep that loves feeling euphoric
> These days I just wear whatever is bargain priced(polo shirts with no symbol type stuff) but never got a tat or anything. What about you?


I am a tattoo virgin. Not against them at all. Just a personal choice.


----------



## ektamine

tos – if you don't mind me asking (perfectly fine if you do ) – what do you do for a living?

just curious, if you wondering why I asked.


----------



## theotherside

Yeah my g/f has a tat so they are cool with me. By the way I like your avatar kisses2miihaters. Smiling oxy?


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

^He mod's NMI and TR


----------



## Kisses2miihaters

theotherside26 said:


> Yeah my g/f has a tat so they are cool with me. By the way I like your avatar kisses2miihaters. Smiling oxy?


Yes, a favorite of mine.


----------



## theotherside

ektamine said:


> tos – if you don't mind me asking (perfectly fine if you do ) – what do you do for a living?
> 
> just curious, if you wondering why I asked.



I'll shoot you a pm ektamine. I sit in a chair and stare at 3 computer screens(look at my profile).


----------



## theotherside

Hey NT whats up with you tonight? Are you getting ready for finals?


----------



## ektamine

theotherside26 said:


> I sit in a chair and stare at 3 computer screens.



So basically you get paid to play video games, troll bluelight, and watch porn all at the same time?!

Man, where do I find jobs like this?


----------



## theotherside

No to the porn.....bluelight is fine becaue I have my own room/office. The regional manager only comes around every so often and I have to deal with the random complaint or two but as far as my fam is concerned I have wasted my degree! I BARELY got through at UofH Downtown(the crappy campus)...took me 5 and a half years.


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

theotherside26 said:


> Hey NT whats up with you tonight? Are you getting ready for finals?



haha, I wish.  I graduated last year (my B.S. anyway) so I'm just bummin' right now.

The reason I'm taking so many uppers though, I'm working on my graduate school application essay.


----------



## ektamine

You seem to be doing just fine to me :D

Look at it this way:
(the salary you told me) is way more than my mother, who's in her 60's, ever made or will ever hope to make, as an artist. And she has a bachelors degree as well.

I don't think you've wasted your degree at all, degree's just simply don't guarantee the degree holder what they used to.


----------



## ektamine

NeighborhoodThreat said:


> The reason I'm taking so many uppers though, I'm working on my graduate school application essay.



I'd hate to see the state you'd be in while writing your dissertation 

j/k


----------



## theotherside

Hey NT.....GET YOUR MASTERS man. no joke. I couldn't find crap with my degree and I didn't have the grades to go any further. When I say I barely graduated I mean it....I was on probation twice because I couldn't pass Business Cal.......made an I and then a C which was given to me out of pity.


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

^Ain't that the truth.  I tell people I have a bachelor's degree and they act like it was something I bought at 7-11.


----------



## muvolution

Hm. I sit and stare at 2 computer screens all day. Funny how most jobs end up like that.

As far as the piercings go, I would stick to bars in a more traditional surface piercing rather than going for anchors. I think that 2% rejection rate is alot lower than it actually is. 

I know very few people who have had dermal anchors for more than a couple years without them coming out, getting infected, or just being fucking annoying. It's alot easier to deal with a good surface piercing.

EDIT: I have a Masters Degree on top of a B.S. and it is fucking worthless. I would just get a job as union welder and call it a life if I could do it again. Unfortunately, I got a 1590 SAT and a 33 on the ACT, so this realistically was just not an option for me.


----------



## theotherside

The reason I applied to mod bluelight was because A) I love the site and I owe the "community" soooo much and B) because I have nothing but time at work to give to the site(after lunch time at least) so it made perfect sense. I always feel bad for those who mod and have to do it on what little free time they have...has to be tough for sure.
My only problem is my girl bitches about how much time I spend on here but she goes to bed early these days and I don't...
Good thing is I'm off Tuesdays now so tonight is free  I don't come on very often during wed./thursday as those are my uber busy days.


----------



## ektamine

LOL – you guys seen this one yet?



> *Man high on bath salts kills neighbor's goat, police say
> *
> CHARLESTON, W.Va. -- Police say an Alum Creek man high on bath salts killed his neighbor's pygmy goat and that neighbors found him in his bedroom, dressed in a bra and panties, next to the dead animal, said Lt. Bryan Stover of the Kanawha County Sheriff's Departmen


http://wvgazette.com/News/201105020871

Oh MDPV, your such an _interesting_ little molecule.


----------



## theotherside

I knew the first time I tried pv it was going to be trouble...just didn't expect it to almost kill the RC scene in the states  I curse pv for killing drone...curse it!!!


----------



## ektamine

I curse dumbasses who consume bath-salts not knowing anything about the chemical behind the label... ignorant fucks, thanks for getting MDPV, Drone, and ALL THE 2C's banned


----------



## muvolution

That shit is absolutely hilarious. I wonder if the goat was wearing panties too. That'd be classic.

By the time I had found out about peeve and mephedrone, they were already well on their way to being banned, so I never got the chance to try them. I did get sold some 2C-x as LSD, though, and I probably wouldn't repeat that... I would rather just find some mushrooms.

I guess the appeal was in the (pseudo)legality though?


----------



## theotherside

"I wonder if the goat was wearin panties"....I never say this but LOL man. You dodged a bullet never trying drone if you are into euphoric stims/entactogens. Drone/pv/ethanol and stupidity almost cost my g/f her life(or mind). I told her over and over...don't drink on stims but she had to learn the hard way.


----------



## ektamine

muvolution said:


> I guess the appeal was in the (pseudo)legality though?



No, not for me.

The 2C's, if taken intentionally, are some of the most interesting psychedelics I've ever tried. Certainly very unique. Did your 'mystery-chem' come on blotter? If so, it wasn't a 2C, but rather a DO(x), which as you probably know is the amphetamine counterpart-family to the 2C family.

2C-T-7 was probably the most colorful, visual psychedelic I've tried to date. 2C-I was the perfect 'light trip', being mostly visual but hardly mentally engaging at all. 

Mephedrone's appeal, as tos would agree, has not to do with its legality, but with its unparalleled euphoria. Way stronger than cocaine, similar to methamphetamine or MDMA. 

Then of course there are the tryptamines, DPT... 5-Meo-DiPT (Foxy – another one of my fav's), 5-MeO-DMT, and the psilocin relatives.

For me the legality is just an added bonus, its about exploring all the vastly different states of mind that different molecules can produce. If I could find them just as pure and just as cheap on the black market, I wouldn't even care that they are being banned.

But due to most of the chemicals being not-to-popular on the black market, once they get banned they are gone for a long time if not for ever (or until legalization). What kinda street dealer knows where to get 25I-NBOMe? So it really sucks to see some of your favorite psychedelics disappear completely, but oh well. There's still plenty of pie to go around


----------



## Kisses2miihaters

ektamine said:


> I curse dumbasses who consume bath-salts not knowing anything about the chemical behind the label... ignorant fucks, thanks for getting MDPV, Drone, and ALL THE 2C's banned


Im mad because they made the bath smell so good. lol


----------



## muvolution

Yeah - I'm pretty sure it was 2C-I. It was a "gelatin window pane" type tab, and was definitely not LSD. I confirmed this with the seller when I saw him again. I got it when i was dropping someone off at a Phish show (god knows I wouldn't go unless you paid me) and i picked up 2 for me and my buddy to take before we went kayaking. Definitely a "light" trip and not at all mentally demanding. 
I really enjoy the psychedelic experience, but I'm pretty set on sticking to LSD, psilycibin, and MDMA/ MDA. 
I suppose I'm not as adventurous as I once was, and I am much more aware of the possibilities of getting burned with bad/ inconsistent/ inaccurate drugs. It's rare that I even do acid as I much prefer the shorter mushroom trip, and most of these experimental compound last alot longer than 4-6 hours. I'm fucking glad I never ended up with DOB, as I certainly don't want to ever trip for 24 hours. 
I've never had a bad trip and i intend to keep it that way.


----------



## Kisses2miihaters

This should be post 51 and im still green!


----------



## coelophysis

Good evening folkies


----------



## coelophysis

Kisses2miihaters said:


> This should be post 51 and im still green!



Give it a little time. It'll change very shortly.


----------



## theotherside

Hey Laika  How was work this evening? Watching a movie with the mrs. but it is almost over...and I'm off work tom!!


----------



## coelophysis

Work was surprisingly good for a Monday night 
In the process of smoking a bowlski and looking for some good tunes to put on.


What movie is playin'?


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

^I'm wondering this as well.

I'm having an excellent night, lots of good people with good drugs.


----------



## ektamine

Interesting... I guess a cannabis club got firebombed in my city a few days ago and I never heard about it. Its over in Drugs in the Media. Since when do we firebomb med. clubs in the US? That's Irelands gig, not ours...

Oh well, I don't think anyone got hurt and thank god it wasn't _my_ club (w/ the cheapest edibles) 

But really... who would firebomb a medical marijuana club for christ sake. Stupid kids./


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

I just read that in the DiTM thread, I can't believe it.  

That's insane.  Why would somebody do that...to a weed club??


----------



## ektamine

Honestly... I'm pretty certain, it has no elaborate plan behind it like people are speculating. *Certainly* has nothing to do with the cartel, lol.

That area (soquel) is a middle class white suburb of my city, where the kids all wish they were worse off then they are. Its really out of control, all kinds of stupid shit goes down (burglary, stealing peoples plants, stealing peoples drugs) for pretty much no reason. Just for the sake of it. I bet you anything it was just some personal grudge, either about competition, or getting burned... etc..


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

^I think you're probably right.

It's still a sad thing to see that happen, CA is supposed to be the best place to be, esp.  if you smoke weed.


----------



## ektamine

NeighborhoodThreat said:


> ^I think you're probably right.
> 
> It's still a sad thing to see that happen, CA is supposed to be the best place to be, esp.  if you smoke weed.



Yeah... I mean it won't change anything... we have loads and loads of clubs in the city limits alone, this one was out in the county area. I am 90% this is an isolated, unconnected-to-a-broader-scheme event.


----------



## theotherside

Just finished watching Blue Valentine. Was pretty good but depressing as hell. It put her to sleep so it worked out for the best. Time to start popping


----------



## ektamine

theotherside26 said:


> Just finished watching Blue Valentine. Was pretty good but depressing as hell. It put her to sleep so it worked out for the best. Time to start popping



what are we popping tonight?


----------



## amapola

Clearly the firebombing of the compassion club was an attempt to hotbox the entire county with hilarious ensuing hijinx and shenanigans spectaculaire.


----------



## MagicPaper

laika where are youuuuuu!!?? i wanna exchange intimate words


----------



## coelophysis

I am here. Hey Pape   It's so wonderful to see you in here. NJ misses you. Well at least I do.


----------



## ektamine

amapola said:


> Clearly the firebombing of the compassion club was an attempt to hotbox the entire county with hilarious ensuing hijinx and shenanigans spectaculaire.



Most sensible account I've heard yet amapola! 

Good Ganja


----------



## theotherside

New faces in here makes me  smile....To ektamine I am up to my usual norco/soma/crappy bud combo. Want to keep it just like this..nice and simple. A little caffeine to keep me up instead of any stronger stim.


----------



## MagicPaper

ohh yes i miss u greatly.. inside and out  i have some lovely island waves going through brain right now


----------



## MagicPaper

dood i gave this chick 200mg of methylone and she said its some of the best molly she ever had lol


----------



## ektamine

^ lol...


----------



## MagicPaper

im bouncing off the walls as we speak.. i love all of u a matter of fact


----------



## coelophysis

Haha, oh the naive..

Glad to hear you're having  a fun night  

Hey TOS, MagicPaper is my buddy. He's from NJ but recently moved down to your state. He's always back and forth.
He's also quite the looker. 
Cheap too, he'll let you kick it, let you lick it, stick it, all for an extremely reasonable price.


----------



## MagicPaper

for those of u that dont kno me, im Rob. me and laika go way back to the time when he wasnt afraid to hold my hand infront of girls


----------



## Kisses2miihaters

Guess who isnt a greenlighter anymore


Are social threads open to any topic or question?


----------



## MagicPaper

only the best.


----------



## coelophysis

Kisses2miihaters said:


> Are social threads open to any topic or question?



Congrats on the BL status.
We gotta get MagicPaper there with ya.

And of course the social threads can be about anything basically. The more absurd the better though, in my opinion


----------



## theotherside

Congrats on making bluelighter kisses.....dare you to venture into the lounge now that you can  Go in there, post something and come back and tell us what happens...that place is wild.

To Magic Popper....although I don't know Laika in real life, he has impressed me more than any other person I've ever known via the internet so you must be a cool person. I'm down here in Houston so you aren't that far from me


----------



## MagicPaper

haha thats just how i like it.. dood this methylone has a vanilla smell, like a vanilla waffer if u sniff it up.. on accident of course


----------



## ektamine

^ Rightly said :D

I can't believe were nearly 3/4 of the way done with this one.


----------



## MagicPaper

theotherside26 said:


> Congrats on making bluelighter kisses.....dare you to venture into the lounge now that you can  Go in there, post something and come back and tell us what happens...that place is wild.
> 
> To Magic Popper....although I don't know Laika in real life, he has impressed me more than any other person I've ever known via the internet so you must be a cool person. I'm down here in Houston so you aren't that far from me



yea dood i actually just met a guy from huston.. i thought him how to buy kava kava lol. im up here in ft worth n loving it, cool rave scene. hows houston?

ps laikas one of my closest friends and hes awesome.. i love him very muchhh


----------



## coelophysis

MagicPaper said:


> haha thats just how i like it.. dood this methylone has a vanilla smell, like a vanilla waffer if u sniff it up.. on accident of course



That's funny. You said it was brown. I would have expected a chocolaty odor.


----------



## theotherside

Yeah I have kind of given up on methylone....it was always my second choice(behind drone) because of that short duration. I bomb it, feel like 80 million dollars, bomb again, feel like 40 million dollars, and then feel like a coke head in terms of sketched out shite. One of the most beautiful highs in history but I like how drone is like an energizer bunny...keeps going and going and going..


----------



## JoshE

Good afternoon NMI Social.

Hows everyone's morning,afternoon,night going?


----------



## theotherside

ektamine said:


> ^ Rightly said :D
> 
> I can't believe were nearly 3/4 of the way done with this one.



Yeah me either ektamine...I think our social thread might be getting noticed "too" much 
All this entactogen talk is making me drool and want to take out my last stash of drone...


----------



## coelophysis

Win Butler of Arcade Fire is from Houston. So Win is full of Houston.. But is Houston full of Win??








& Rob - Aww  Love you too buddy. Sea Glass hunting just hasn't been the same since you bounced.


----------



## ektamine

It's going alright, 
I fixed a flat tire
and then took bike ride after bike ride after bike ride.

Now I'm smoking a bowl, and then I'm gonna ride my bike down to the beach for a little moonlit beachcombing.


----------



## MagicPaper

haha its like a tan color looks tasty actually.. did u see the pic i sent u laika? i love it.. way better than any beat molly or tabs which are going around here baddd.. they kill the energy at the raves


----------



## theotherside

Hey Josh G whats up in Australia? Having a good day so far??


----------



## MagicPaper

i find i can redose as many times as i want with methylone


----------



## ektamine

laika said:


> sea glass



.


----------



## coelophysis

ektamine said:


> It's going alright,
> I fixed a flat tire
> and then took bike ride after bike ride after bike ride.
> 
> Now I'm smoking a bowl, and then I'm gonna ride my bike down to the beach for a little moonlit beachcombing.



Do you bring a flashlight?
& what do you seek out?
Also what ocean's shore line is it?


----------



## MagicPaper

laika i left that dood a semi bad review


have u found any good pieces recently? i miss it. i still rock my bracelet


----------



## ektamine

MagicPaper said:


> i find i can redose as many times as i want with methylone



Really? And it doesn't instantly drop in effectiveness like MDMA?


----------



## MagicPaper

not very noticeably for me atleast.. i read reports where people couldnt redose, but ive redosed several times today... ive been goin since 7:30


----------



## Kisses2miihaters

*Your opinion would really help.*

You havent talked to each other about being available for sex, but the sex you had was great. I see guys do it all the time. How do i invite this guy to come have sex? Ive done everything but say those words. It deff isnt me,. Dont know what im saying/ doing wrong.? HELP


----------



## coelophysis

MagicPaper said:


> laika i left that dood a semi bad review
> 
> 
> have u found any good pieces recently? i miss it. i still rock my bracelet



Good hah.


I found a few really good yellow pieces. Not very big, but smooth as your sexy ass.
Also maybe 2 red shards.

The past couple weeks the sand piles haven't been that good. There's no glass churning out. Gotta wait for nature to cycle it through again or something.

But I do sit at the river with my net and get some good stuff from it. Got a couple of blues that I plucked right out of it while it was rushing by. Feels good man.


----------



## MagicPaper

be really flirty and touchy.. and invite him over  if he doesnt get the hint call me up


thats cool dood, i still have my little jar.. i almost wanna make some jewelry and sell it on etsy


----------



## JoshE

theotherside26 said:


> Hey Josh G whats up in Australia? Having a good day so far??



Hey man 

Yea just finished work, had a shower and just kickin back. Ive got tomorrow off work too so stoked about that!

Hows your day going?


----------



## coelophysis

MagicPaper said:


> not very noticeably for me atleast.. i read reports where people couldnt redose, but ive redosed several times today... ive been goin since 7:30



You're honey moonin' for shure.


----------



## theotherside

GurnEr JoshE said:


> Hey man
> 
> Yea just finished work, had a shower and just kickin back. Ive got tomorrow off work too so stoked about that!
> 
> Hows your day going?



Ahh it is 1:45 in the morning here...no work tuesday so I'm indulging in a little hydrocodone/soma..more like a lot  Got that flawless stomach feeling going that only an opiate/muscle relaxer can provide. My tolerance is nice and low so 30mg's norco and 700mg's soma is doing me right.


----------



## ektamine

Laika said:


> Do you bring a flashlight?
> & what do you seek out?
> Also what ocean's shore line is it?



No flashlight, its much too beautiful under the moon 

At night, I only seek the tranquility that the ocean brings. The pleasure of confirming that there is at least one horizon left in which you won't find office buildings and mini malls . And the beaches are very very small here too, with lots of cliffs, so you can find your own little cove to relax in at any time of the day or night.

One of the most beautiful activities I've found around here is to go down to the beach at night and watch the nocturnal birds (I'm not sure what species they are) play in the surf. Around here, there are this little birds that travel in packs, and a lot of times if you go to the beach late at night you can go sit by the shoreline and watch these schools of small birds teasing about the waves, when it retracts they run after it, and when it comes crashing back in they run up the beach away from it, much like kids do. Its really wonderful to watch.

I'm on the shore of the Pacific, in Northern California.

Are you on the Atlantic?


----------



## MagicPaper

id rather be on a honeymoon with u cutie


----------



## theotherside

Yeah if you have more than 3 redoses working for you with methylone...you must have not been anywhere close to using up those lovely brain chems like some of us. I might try methylone out with some 4-fa...although it might cause too much added stimulation. Have you ever tried 6-APB?


----------



## MagicPaper

theotherside26 said:


> Yeah if you have more than 3 redoses working for you with methylone...you must have not been anywhere close to using up those lovely brain chems like some of us. I might try methylone out with some 4-fa...although it might cause too much added stimulation. Have you ever tried 6-APB?



no i havent tried that.. although ive heard methylone meph combo is awesome... yea i should have a bunch saved up havent rolled in like a month

whats apb like?


----------



## MagicPaper

ive heard some talk about a replacement analogue of 4-mmc.. have any idea what it could be?


----------



## Kisses2miihaters

MagicPaper said:


> be really flirty and touchy.. and invite him over  if he doesnt get the hint call me up
> 
> 
> thats cool dood, i still have my little jar.. i almost wanna make some jewelry and sell it on etsy


Flirt= *check* 
touchy= cant be over the phone
invite him over= *check*

_*Im not trying to toot my own horn*_, but
Great in bed=*check*
Makes every guy get off in less than 10 mins= *check*

I dont think ive ever been rejected except for gay guys.


----------



## theotherside

6-APB takes around 2 hours to fully kick in. Feels "too" powerful in terms of mental fuckdness for a few minutes, then the body euphoria hits. It has about half the stimulation of methylone with about 3/4 of the euphoria. The best part about it is that is psychedelic in many ways(because of the mda of course). Smoke a bowl on the peak and close your eyes and you are in a beautiful mindscape, dreamy, wonderland. You have to check yourself a bit because you can lose an hour easy in the CEV's. They aren't like PEA psychs or tryptamines but beautiful still. Takes forever to comedown and the next day you feel like a new person, much like a psych.
The duration is close to 6 hours from one dose


----------



## MagicPaper

haha 10min? u havent met me  where ya from?


----------



## MagicPaper

theotherside26 said:


> 6-APB takes around 2 hours to fully kick in. Feels "too" powerful in terms of mental fuckdness for a few minutes, then the body euphoria hits. It has about half the stimulation of methylone with about 3/4 of the euphoria. The best part about it is that is psychedelic in many ways(because of the mda of course). Smoke a bowl on the peak and close your eyes and you are in a beautiful mindscape, dreamy, wonderland. You have to check yourself a bit because you can lose an hour easy in the CEV's. They aren't like PEA psychs or tryptamines but beautiful still. Takes forever to comedown and the next day you feel like a new person, much like a psych.
> The duration is close to 6 hours from one dose



whoa sounds like a pretty good time, i may have to check it out


----------



## theotherside

Bad news about 6-APB is that after the first few batches they started to  throw all kinds of shite in a pill with the label. Never had 5-APB or 5-IAI but they are next up probably. The fake 5-IAI of the last half a year was always tested as MDAT/MDAI despite some wild claims on this site.


----------



## JoshE

theotherside26 said:


> Ahh it is 1:45 in the morning here...no work tuesday so I'm indulging in a little hydrocodone/soma..more like a lot  Got that flawless stomach feeling going that only an opiate/muscle relaxer can provide. My tolerance is nice and low so 30mg's norco and 700mg's soma is doing me right.



Sounds like your in for a nice time 

Ill be stone cold sober unfortunately. Defiantly looking forward to a sleep in tomorrow morning though.


----------



## MagicPaper

theotherside26 said:


> Bad news about 6-APB is that after the first few batches they started to  throw all kinds of shite in a pill with the label. Never had 5-APB or 5-IAI but they are next up probably. The fake 5-IAI of the last half a year was always tested as MDAT/MDAI despite some wild claims on this site.



thats lame.. i wanna try 4-aco-dmt badd


----------



## coelophysis

ektamine said:


> No flashlight, its much too beautiful under the moon
> 
> At night, I only seek the tranquility that the ocean brings. The pleasure of confirming that there is at least one horizon left in which you won't find office buildings and mini malls . And the beaches are very very small here too, with lots of cliffs, so you can find your own little cove to relax in at any time of the day or night.
> 
> One of the most beautiful activities I've found around here is to go down to the beach at night and watch the nocturnal birds (I'm not sure what species they are) play in the surf. Around here, there are this little birds that travel in packs, and a lot of times if you go to the beach late at night you can go sit by the shoreline and watch these schools of small birds teasing about the waves, when it retracts they run after it, and when it comes crashing back in they run up the beach away from it, much like kids do. Its really wonderful to watch.
> 
> I'm on the shore of the Pacific, in Northern California.
> 
> Are you on the Atlantic?



Ah I thought you said you were going to go combing. But yeah, I often go just for the tranquility of the ocean and be on the edge of it all. Helps me feel balanced. 
Yes I am on the Atlantic.
Forgive me for being forgetful. I remember now you're the one who told me of Glass Beach.






I love these little guys. I always see them at night. But never see adult gulls at night.


----------



## Kisses2miihaters

MagicPaper said:


> haha 10min? u havent met me  where ya from?


lol Ive heard about how they are in bed b4 hand and could last for hours. Im kriptonite(spelling) or some shit.


----------



## coelophysis

theotherside26 said:


> 6-APB takes around 2 hours to fully kick in. Feels "too" powerful in terms of mental fuckdness for a few minutes, then the body euphoria hits. It has about half the stimulation of methylone with about 3/4 of the euphoria. The best part about it is that is psychedelic in many ways(because of the mda of course). Smoke a bowl on the peak and close your eyes and you are in a beautiful mindscape, dreamy, wonderland. You have to check yourself a bit because you can lose an hour easy in the CEV's. They aren't like PEA psychs or tryptamines but beautiful still. Takes forever to comedown and the next day you feel like a new person, much like a psych.
> The duration is close to 6 hours from one dose



So the "feeling like a new person" is that a good one? Is it a motivated afterglow, or is it like a "mind has been tweaked and skewered to a new setting of perception" type deal?

4-Aco-DMT is full of win.
IMO has more therapeutic value than Psilocybin.
Has that new & improved revamped feel to it.


----------



## theotherside

I agree with you about 4-Aco-dmt laika. Very clean....don't forget about the new variations of the 2c's that will beat the ban. Remember all 2c's will be banned very very soon. You guys see the new congress bill on the 2c's?

The next day from 6-APB is both good "new" and "need time to replenish" new


----------



## MagicPaper

Kisses2miihaters said:


> lol Ive heard about how they are in bed b4 hand and could last for hours. Im kriptonite(spelling) or some shit.



haha im not saying allll that but not many chicks can hang with me


----------



## MagicPaper

theotherside26 said:


> I agree with you about 4-Aco-dmt laika. Very clean....don't forget about the new variations of the 2c's that will beat the ban. Remember all 2c's will be banned very very soon. You guys see the new congress bill on the 2c's?
> 
> The next day from 6-APB is both good "new" and "need time to replenish" new



yes its ganna be a sad day.. i had some good times with my pal 2ce. im kinda over that stage in my life tho


----------



## ektamine

Kisses2miihaters said:


> lol Ive heard about how they are in bed b4 hand and could last for hours. Im kriptonite(spelling) or some shit.



sounds tight.

no pun – ok, maybe a little pun – intended


----------



## coelophysis

theotherside26 said:


> I agree with you about 4-Aco-dmt laika. Very clean....don't forget about the new variations of the 2c's that will beat the ban. Remember all 2c's will be banned very very soon. You guys see the new congress bill on the 2c's?



Gives me mixed emotions, of course.
Hatred towards war on drugs.
The want to stock up on beloved items.
And lastly eagerness towards the new & uncharted.


----------



## coelophysis

ektamine said:


> sounds tight.
> 
> no pun – ok, maybe a little pun – intended


----------



## ektamine

Laika said:


> Ah I thought you said you were going to go combing. But yeah, I often go just for the tranquility of the ocean and be on the edge of it all. Helps me feel balanced.
> Yes I am on the Atlantic.
> Forgive me for being forgetful. I remember now you're the one who told me of Glass Beach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love these little guys. I always see them at night. But never see adult gulls at night.




Well I'm back... no birds, no moon, but the trip fulfilled its purpose none-the-less :D

Seagulls are great. I hear they have pretty significantly above average intelligence for birds, too. I'm gonna read up on that right now actually see what I can find.

I really want to figure out what these birds I've been talking about are. They are very, very small (like little black birds), and dark, so that you can barely see them until you get up close. They are completely silent and travel in very large schools. I've rarely seen them fly.


----------



## ektamine

Laika said:


>



lol. the pun to end all puns.

That raccoon looks like my cat, whose name is mouse.

mouseratcoon.


----------



## coelophysis

Interesting. Those are on the only type of small birds I see on the beach here.

And yeah gulls seem subtly intelligent.

I recall a day many years ago during some Lysergic Bliss on the beach had me analyzing the ways of the gulls & their complete military bodies of self sufficiency. Air force, Navy/Coast Guard, down to the beached foot soldiers, or should I say webbed soldiers. Quite fascinating creatures.
I envied the "birds eye view" and flight ability. I pondered getting a tattoo of one, and am still pondering it to this day. Because I let tattoo ideas float around in my head for a couple of years before acting on it.


----------



## Kisses2miihaters

ektamine said:


> sounds tight.
> 
> no pun – ok, maybe a little pun – intended


More than a little pun. For sure


----------



## ektamine

Laika said:


> And yeah gulls seem subtly intelligent.



It seems to be that their intelligence lands in the connivery department :D

Witty little thieves...

*Intelligence*
Intelligence is difficult to measure in animals since humans cannot communicate with them. However, scientists shed some light on intelligence by observing animals. Gulls are thought to be intelligent birds. Two particular observations of intelligence are their strategy development and problem solving skills. Gulls use strategy to figure out ways to steal food from other animals. They also have found an interesting way of eating hard-shelled fish. To gain access to the meat inside the hard shelled surface, gulls fly up in the air and drop the hard-shelled fish. They repeat this process over and over until the shell is broken.

Read more: About Sea Gulls | eHow.com http://www.ehow.com/about_5077257_sea-gulls.html#ixzz1LGxjdbHg


----------



## coelophysis

ektamine said:


> lol. the pun to end all puns.
> 
> That raccoon looks like my cat, whose name is mouse.
> 
> mouseratcoon.



I have a dog that looks like a raccoon. She has 2 names. Wanda and Connie (she responds to both, yeah, its weird I know.) She also has a series of nicknames that basically all stemmed from Wanda originally. One of them being Coonie, due to the fact that she looks like a Raccoon.


----------



## MagicPaper

dan were u there when u soaked the break in 4loko and fed it to one sea gull and it kept coming back for more lol?


----------



## theotherside

Laika your dog is badass looking man! I need to get one...can't decide which one though. I like Shitzus(sp?) or Lasas(if the hair keeps timmed).


----------



## MagicPaper

pretty sure im not sleeping 2night by the way


----------



## ektamine

hahaha thats such a great picture.

I need to get one of my cat.

Very similar markings, with the total 'raccoon mask'.


----------



## coelophysis

Yo MagicPape
Look at this pic lol.
Remember that time I got the whole entire party moving. I got on the microphone and ten minutes later 40+ people were dancing their asses off..


----------



## MagicPaper

Laika said:


> Yo MagicPape
> Look at this pic lol.
> Remember that time I got the whole entire party moving. I got on the microphone and ten minutes later 40+ people were dancing their asses off..



OMG i totally forgot about those pics.. that turned out to be a fun night. what was even better was the 4way kiss with clydes loves hahah

wall/brick people are weird.. no offence charlie i love u


----------



## coelophysis

MagicPaper said:


> dan were u there when u soaked the break in 4loko and fed it to one sea gull and it kept coming back for more lol?



Haha no but that's hilarious. Did it ever show signs of intoxication?




theotherside26 said:


> Laika your dog is badass looking man! I need to get one...can't decide which one though. I like Shitzus(sp?) or Lasas(if the hair keeps timmed).



Get a Papillon! They're the fuckin' best! That's what Wanda is. I got her but then I kinda passed her on to my mother who fell in love with her.

Then my gf fell in love with Wanda also so we got another Papillon of our own.




That's Belle. She goes everywhere with us.
She has Seagull qualities about her.
My girlfriend is convinced she'll be a gull in her next life.



Also, unlike Wanda Connie Coonie, although being the same breed of dog, Belle has more of a fox/fawn/chupacabra/Q*Bert quality to her.



* =


----------



## coelophysis

MagicPaper said:


> OMG i totally forgot about those pics.. that turned out to be a fun night. what was even better was the 4way kiss with clydes loves hahah
> 
> wall/brick people are weird.. no offence charlie i love u



Lol yeah they were some weirdos. But we showed em how to party the proper way. Clyde was so depressed that he drove us down there and then we stole his chicks that he went there to try to get with from him LOL.


----------



## MagicPaper

the seagull kept digging its head under the sand lol.. cant say ive ever seen one do that before


----------



## Kisses2miihaters

MagicPaper said:


> pretty sure im not sleeping 2night by the way


Me either. Adderall, thought i had a reason to be up. lol What time is it where you are?


----------



## ektamine

^ Nothing tweaks me quite like adderall. Not even tweak (meth). That shit is like fidget-powder.


----------



## coelophysis

It's 4am here. I'm hoping to start getting tired soon. Guess I have to smoke another bowl.


TOS - Are you out there?


----------



## MagicPaper

Kisses2miihaters said:


> Me either. Adderall, thought i had a reason to be up. lol What time is it where you are?



its 2:59 in Fort Worth.. yea i hear ya i did a gram of methylone between 7:30 and now

i had an awesome night tho.. and found a sick billards bar right around the corner from my place


----------



## ektamine

I love 4am. Seriously. Its one of my favorite hours to be outside. Silence is beautiful.


----------



## theotherside

Yeah I'm out here  Wonder what "he" is up to these days? 
God I get so disgusted in myself for never being able to give up opiates. Why did I have to drive down that road so long ago and get hurt. No one can tell I still hurt in my leg and lower back but my pain doc understands most pain isn't visible. Every time I get really blazed I feel guilty about my opiate use(even if it is a very small amount a day...30-40mg).


----------



## coelophysis

Tending to his garden of faggot trees of course 





You shouldn't feel guilt if you can keep your use under control.


----------



## MagicPaper

theotherside26 said:


> Yeah I'm out here  Wonder what "he" is up to these days?
> God I get so disgusted in myself for never being able to give up opiates. Why did I have to drive down that road so long ago and get hurt. No one can tell I still hurt in my leg and lower back but my pain doc understands most pain isn't visible. Every time I get really blazed I feel guilty about my opiate use(even if it is a very small amount a day...30-40mg).



if u need it for ur pain.. thats not sooo bad. i cant even blaze anymore since i quit a while back. i'll take one hit off some killer headies and i get all paranoid and my heart goes a million miles a minute. its only fun if i do it everyday and gain a tolerance


----------



## coelophysis

^ Same goes for me. I was just talking about that last night on here lol.
That's why I stay on the pot. Helps keep me from being dependent on anything else.


----------



## ektamine

theotherside26 said:


> Yeah I'm out here  Wonder what "he" is up to these days?
> God I get so disgusted in myself for never being able to give up opiates. Why did I have to drive down that road so long ago and get hurt. No one can tell I still hurt in my leg and lower back but my pain doc understands most pain isn't visible. Every time I get really blazed I feel guilty about my opiate use(even if it is a very small amount a day...30-40mg).



What happens to the pain when you take a significant break from opiates? Have you been able to take a significant break yet?

Because with so many of the opiate addicts / long timers I know that also have legitimate pain... well you know the deal. It turns into a vicious cycle, where the opiate use lowers your pain threshold to the point where your use is actually worsening the pain, and so on and so on.

It's good that you found and utilize kratom though.. How do you find its effectiveness on pain compared to real opiates?


----------



## theotherside

You know how annoying it is to take a psychedelic and have to write down your opiate schedule so the sickness doesn't effect the positive vibe of the trip. My body reacts crazy to opiates....10mg's makes me feel so euphoric I and wonderful. Most people require about 30-40mg to get where I get from 10 even after 6 years. The soma doesn't seem to be too addicting although I take them quickly after I get the script filled.


----------



## theotherside

I took 3 months(exactly) off them so I could get off of my MS Contin 30mg IR use. I was using them for breakthrough pain(weekends) along with 40mg of hydros a day. Now I'm only doing 30mg on workday and 40mg weekends with no morphine or any random oxy. 

Yes kratom is a miracle for me when the opiates run out early in the month....very useful indeed.


----------



## coelophysis

*Dr. Dog* ~_The Beach_




Relevancy.


----------



## ektamine

Man... your dogs are beautiful!

What kind did you say they are?


----------



## MagicPaper

aight guys im goin to watch some tv im out.. nighty night


----------



## coelophysis

Papillons!
They're the best. They're one of the smartest dogs.
The only small breed of dog that can be used for search and rescues.

They come in lots of different styles too.


----------



## coelophysis

MagicPaper said:


> aight guys im goin to watch some tv im out.. nighty night



Goodnight. Text me some time tomorrow brother mayne.
Please come join us again some time for some chatting.


----------



## theotherside

Night man..nice to meet you  Have an easy comedown followed by a peaceful sleepy time!


----------



## smackcraft

Good morning NMI socialists .. i mean social


----------



## theotherside

Hey smackcraft...got some new faces in the social tonight! Magic Paper is about to crash out though  Did you sleep well after the big soccer win yesterday?


----------



## ektamine

LOL such a wonderful name for a quirky little breed of dogs. The french translation of 'butterfly'. They look like fun/loving dogs. 

I wish I could afford to adopt and care for a dog of my own


----------



## smackcraft

I see that ,, i made a post last night saying u would be pleased lol  


We must not be scary any more lol Ektamine Fud where are you ? xD

Yeah had a pretty good sleep after the win except i dreamt of an ex of mine =/

yeah it wasnt soccer we won  tho it was snooker


----------



## theotherside

OK what the hell is snooker?? Are you a rugby fan? I never can understand what is going on in either rugby or cricket.....very confusing. 

Laika what time you crashing out?


----------



## Kisses2miihaters

ektamine said:


> I love 4am. Seriously. Its one of my favorite hours to be outside. Silence is beautiful.


same time


----------



## smackcraft

Nah i have no interest in rugby nor cricket at all 

snooker is like a much more professional billiards ... much bigger table, smaller balls, smaller pockets etc ... much much harder


----------



## ektamine

Rugby's brutal. I love that sport. So much cooler than football imo.

American pussies and there..... 'pads' 

When I lived in Western Samoa the only TV signals that made it to the island where from New Zealand.... Man that country is *obsessed* with rugby. The only things I ever saw on there tv channels where church and rugby.


----------



## smackcraft

BOOOO they closed the osama death thread ... i was ready for a riot today happening here on BL xD rofl


----------



## theotherside

Hey kisses did you ever hear back from that dude?


----------



## coelophysis

ektamine said:


> LOL such a wonderful name for a quirky little breed of dogs. The french translation of 'butterfly'. They look like fun/loving dogs.
> 
> I wish I could afford to adopt and care for a dog of my own



They totally do look like butterflies when you look at their heads from behind too.

They aren't THAT expensive. They're not a child or anything. It's great having a furry companion.

My gf found Belle on an online ad and we road tripped all the way out to Michigan to pick her up. It was a fun experience. That was in October. She just turned 1 on April 15th and her ear hair is growing in and really looking butterfly-y now.


----------



## coelophysis

theotherside26 said:


> OK what the hell is snooker?? Are you a rugby fan? I never can understand what is going on in either rugby or cricket.....very confusing.
> 
> Laika what time you crashing out?



Probably a half an hour or so. I don't have work tomorrow, either does the gf or the dogs 
So we'll hopefully get out and do something cool.



EDIT
5050 posts!
Balance, synchronicity & beyond.
~





_Cloud Cult_ - *2x2x2*


----------



## ektamine

smackcraft said:


> BOOOO they closed the osama death thread ... i was ready for a riot today happening here on BL xD rofl



lol. Man, I love browsing the CE&P forum. There's always someones pride and credibility at stake, which leads to some pretty funny entertainment if you're just passing through.


----------



## Kisses2miihaters

theotherside26 said:


> Hey kisses did you ever hear back from that dude?


No && i let the filter on my mouth have a break while said what i needed too. Still not sure what I did wrong, but he can keep it movin


----------



## theotherside

Laika said:


> Probably a half an hour or so. I don't have work tomorrow, either does the gf or the dogs
> So we'll hopefully get out and do something cool.



I'll bet there is so much to do where you live man. Here kind of sucks...tons of clubs/bars/major concerts but most of my friends don't even know what an RC is  They think I'm about of some research group taking heart medicines or whatever......I try to explain I am researching for the sake of searching for future human evolutionary keys


----------



## smackcraft

ektamine said:


> lol. Man, I love browsing the CE&P forum. There's always someones pride and credibility at stake, which leads to some pretty funny entertainment if you're just passing through.



I was in there for hours yesterday .. its funny as fuck if they dont liek what your saying they demand a source for every little fucking thought or imagination you have 

ugh my source .. my fucking brain .. dont u people have one 

then they post something form wiki .. freaking wiki ... the place where any old tom dick or harry can come and write what they want xD

was good fun


----------



## Kisses2miihaters

ektamine said:


> lol. Man, I love browsing the CE&P forum. There's always someones pride and credibility at stake, which leads to some pretty funny entertainment if you're just passing through.


I'm still not 100% sure its really him. Alot of retired FBI, CIA, and military said we knew where he was the whole time


----------



## gavatron@oz

good evening everyone,we all still alive?? 

Ive still got a pulse,leave it at that.. Out of control food binge following that well documented bender.. I do that far too well.

TOS 26 You said  your going to go scout some people,i like what youve done..hello Ektamine,laika ,tos,neighthreat,smackcraft offcourse theresa few more of you ..you know who u are..sorry if i missed you. And welcome to the others who i havnt seen here before.

Im gav from oz and i like m&m( meth in moderation) tho i forgot the mod bit for the last 9 days.


----------



## smackcraft

Kisses2miihaters said:


> I'm still not 100% sure its really him. Alot of retired FBI, CIA, and military said we knew where he was the whole time



Dont say that you will have to provide a source to your logic then a source to your logics source then a source to that one ... meh 

xD

believe me tho i totally agree i dont think it is either


----------



## smackcraft

gavatron@oz said:


> good evening everyone,we all still alive??
> 
> Ive still got a pulse,leave it at that.. Out of control food binge following that well documented bender.. I do that far too well.
> 
> TOS 26 You said  your going to go scout some people,i like what youve done..hello Ektamine,laika ,tos,neighthreat,smackcraft offcourse theresa few more of you ..you know who u are..sorry if i missed you. And welcome to the others who i havnt seen here before.
> 
> Im gav from oz and i like m&m( meth in moderation) tho i forgot the mod bit for the last 9 days.



Morning from sunny scotland ,, how beiith thy old buddy on thus day 

lol


----------



## JoshE

gavatron@oz said:


> good evening everyone,we all still alive?



Alive and kickin mate 

Still pinging from last night?


----------



## coelophysis

Laika said:


> Probably a half an hour or so. I don't have work tomorrow, either does the gf or the dogs
> So we'll hopefully get out and do something cool.
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT
> 5050 posts!
> Balance, synchronicity & beyond.
> ~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Cloud Cult_ - *2x2x2*
























theotherside26 said:


> I'll bet there is so much to do where you live man. Here kind of sucks...tons of clubs/bars/major concerts but most of my friends don't even know what an RC is  They think I'm about of some research group taking heart medicines or whatever......I try to explain I am researching for the sake of searching for future human evolutionary keys



Well here we've got Beaches, so boardwalks and attractions, also nature-y beach spots too. We also have close access to NYC and all that that entails. I mean really what band that tours DOESN'T come to NYC?
Tis nice. I like.


----------



## ektamine

smackcraft said:


> I was in there for hours yesterday .. its funny as fuck if they dont liek what your saying they demand a source for every little fucking thought or imagination you have
> 
> ugh my source .. my fucking brain .. dont u people have one
> *
> then they post something form wiki .. freaking wiki ... the place where any old tom dick or harry can come and write what they want xD*
> 
> was good fun



I have a funny story about wikipedia :D

My Dad is an old man whose heritage stems from Eastern Europe, specifically Lithuania. He's the kind of person who takes great pride in his heritage, and must be proud of every aspect of it. He's also very into cooking, and finds cuisine very interesting.

So naturally, me and my brother decided to fuck with him. He knows little about computers and the internet, he knows jack shit about wikipedia. So we went to the wiki for Lithuanian Cuisine and edited it to basically say that the food of lithuania is commonly thought to be of the worst and most unpalatable in the world. We put in all this encyclopedia-esque factoids about how 'experts of cuisine don't consider Lithuanian food to be a legitimate cuisine' and shit. Basically that its complete shit.

Now mind you, two of his main interesting and passions are heritage and cuisine. Needless-to-say, we showed him the wiki... He nearly imploded. He flipped is fucking wig, man, he got SO fucking mad. It was hilarious. He started just going on and on and on about how these people dont know shit, and what kind of fucking encyclopedia is this... etc etc...

It was very funny. Eventually we explained to him the concept of a wiki, and he got a kick out of it.


----------



## gavatron@oz

*oh no*



theotherside26 said:


> OK what the hell is snooker?? Are you a rugby fan? I never can understand what is going on in either rugby or cricket.....very confusing.
> 
> Laika what time you crashing out?



Rugbys the proper football, if you could see the hits live its a wonder how more people dont dont get hurt..

Before i found the path im on, I represented Aus in school boys rugby.. Fuck, look at me know.i have to run around in the shower to get wet.

You into snooker smackcraft?? You call the jobs in the paper?? Im going to be your online dad.. 'call that job'


----------



## smackcraft

ektamine said:


> I have a funny story about wikipedia :D
> 
> My Dad is an old man whose heritage stems from Eastern Europe, specifically Lithuania. He's the kind of person who takes great pride in his heritage, and must be proud of every aspect of it. He's also very into cooking, and finds cuisine very interesting.
> 
> So naturally, me and my brother decided to fuck with him. He knows little about computers and the internet, he knows jack shit about wikipedia. So we went to the wiki for Lithuanian Cuisine and edited it to basically say that the food of lithuania is commonly thought to be of the worst and most unpalatable in the world. We put in all this encyclopedia-esque factoids about how 'experts of cuisine don't consider Lithuanian food to be a legitimate cuisine' and shit. Basically that its complete shit.
> 
> Now mind you, two of his main interesting and passions are heritage and cuisine. Needless-to-say, we showed him the wiki... He nearly imploded. He flipped is fucking wig, man, he got SO fucking mad. It was hilarious. He started just going on and on and on about how these people dont know shit, and what kind of fucking encyclopedia is this... etc etc...
> 
> It was very funny. Eventually we explained to him the concept of a wiki, and he got a kick out of it.




Fucking quality xD

i can just see him jumping up and down shouting at the monitor


----------



## ektamine

Kisses2miihaters said:


> I'm still not 100% sure its really him. Alot of retired FBI, CIA, and military said we knew where he was the whole time



You can't be sure of anything in the world of politics. Things are *never* as they seem.


----------



## smackcraft

gavatron@oz said:


> Rugbys the proper football, if you could see the hits live its a wonder how more people dont dont get hurt..
> 
> Before i found the path im on, I represented Aus in school boys rugby.. Fuck, look at me know.i have to run around in the shower to get wet.
> 
> You into snooker smackcraft?? You call the jobs in the paper?? Im going to be your online dad.. 'call that job'



Aye Scotish guy won the world snooker championship last night ,, was an amazing last few frames , he was amazing to turn around the last frame and win it !!!

Nah not called yet .. today i have other things on my mind ,,, i got to go give bloods today


----------



## gavatron@oz

Fucken Eastern Europeans..lol,I was born in Hungary,

you and your brother are harsh,but i did giggle my ars off at that story..

How you going Ektamine??


----------



## theotherside

Hey gavatron I see you got some sleep as I requested  Good deal man.....u gothose serotonin/dopamine juices a rest so you can have more fun now!! Yes we might have to make a new social before the end of the night/morning/afternoon. Always remember guys if a mod isn't online, feel free to make the next social...I would love to see what clever names you guys come up with


----------



## ektamine

theotherside26 said:


> Always remember guys if a mod isn't online, feel free to make the next social...



Psh... _if a mod isn't around_.

Thats like saying if the sun doesn't rise...

j/k


----------



## gavatron@oz

give blood as test or as donation? Have you been behaving? Do you get stuck into the haggas? That spelling will be wrong but you kniw the offal  boiled stuff,i dig it,thats the gypsy hungarian coming outin me


----------



## smackcraft

NMI social "noobs welcome " or are they ? >;D
v


----------



## smackcraft

gavatron@oz said:


> give blood as test or as donation? Have you been behaving? Do you get stuck into the haggas? That spelling will be wrong but you kniw the offal  boiled stuff,i dig it,thats the gypsy hungarian coming outin me



Your talking to the world best haggis hunter here 

Those little buggers are quick off their feet but im too crafty for teh likes of them he he 

xD

blood test btw


----------



## theotherside

Serious though who wants the next one...we aren't supposed to let them get even one post over 1,000 so someone make the next one  Any name suggestions besides smackcrafts


----------



## smackcraft

can we post links to images as the title ?

http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y201/starcraft_20002000/harold2.png


----------



## coelophysis

Sea A. N. M. I. So, Shell thread.


----------



## ektamine

smackcraft said:


> can we post links to images as the title ?
> 
> http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y201/starcraft_20002000/harold2.png



I wouldn't suggest it... The point of the title naming is to come up with a piece of creative writing. It's a bluelight tradition 

Plus the image won't show up.


----------



## coelophysis

/lol


----------



## smackcraft

ektamine said:


> I wouldn't suggest it... The point of the title naming is to come up with a piece of creative writing. It's a bluelight tradition
> 
> Plus the image won't show up.



i know it was a joke dude


----------



## gavatron@oz

TOS- yeah i slept,but i hit the diazepam and a few bourbons,but too many toxins built up in my body..so what do i do,go get on and eat the fucken dragon again.... I'm sure smackcrafts ears would have been bleeding if i'd have said what i wrote,worked out hes my brother from another mother....andthen fell asleep..

Work sorted me out.i had to switch on and have meeting with the owner of this $250 000 EVO we're building..if only he knew.

gunErjoshE--- that waspinging from easter still.


----------



## smackcraft

for gods sake ive made 3 cups of tea this morn to drink along with my methadone and went a drank all of them forgetting my meth .... duh !


----------



## JoshE

NMI Social Version 3.0 - Where BL's & GL's Alike Come To Congregate


----------



## ektamine

smackcraft said:


> i know it was a joke dude



lol sorry man, the downside of communicating via text I guess


----------



## smackcraft

gavatron@oz said:


> TOS- yeah i slept,but i hit the diazepam and a few bourbons,but too many toxins built up in my body..so what do i do,go get on and eat the fucken dragon again.... I'm sure smackcrafts ears would have been bleeding if i'd have said what i wrote,worked out hes my brother from another mother....andthen fell asleep..
> 
> Work sorted me out.i had to switch on and have meeting with the owner of this $250 000 EVO we're building..if only he knew.
> 
> gunErjoshE--- that waspinging from easter still.



i meant to reply to ur PM yesterday but was caught in a heated argument about osamas death .. sorry fogot bout that


----------



## JoshE

gavatron@oz said:


> Work sorted me out.i had to switch on and have meeting with the owner of this $*250 000 EVO *we're building..if only he knew.
> gunErjoshE--- that waspinging from easter still.



Wow dude, Your putting $250k into an EVO? What are you doing exactly haha?

Haha awesome man, Don't forget to give it a break though - for Harm Minimisation sake


----------



## smackcraft

ektamine said:


> lol sorry man, the downside of communicating via text I guess



I thought it was cos  i rubbed out his face and added harold bishops u was annoyed it wasnt ektamine fudd any more 

lol just kidding 

yeah i think they should add more smilies to the board to make it easier to show expressions


----------



## theotherside

Laika you always come up with right pics in such fast time...I haven't ever had one funny pic in all my time 

Sounds good Josh G....let the 'new news' know they are more than welcome to join our fun. Or we could title it "Smackcraft my bitch up" in honor of prodigy.  Too lude I guess.


----------



## smackcraft

theotherside26 said:


> Laika you always come up with right pics in such fast time...I haven't ever had one funny pic in all my time
> 
> Sounds good Josh G....let the 'new news' know they are more than welcome to join our fun. Or we could title it "Smackcraft my bitch up" in honor of prodigy.  Too lude I guess.



I like it .. i like it alot lol


----------



## smackcraft

NMI social , your daily chat with benefits included 

i hope you all got what i did there ?

the social ? benefits ? get it ?

good ?


----------



## coelophysis

theotherside26 said:


> *Laika* you always *come up* with *right* *pics* in such* fast time*...I haven't ever had one funny pic in all my time
> 
> .


----------



## ektamine

smackcraft said:


> yeah i think they should add more smilies to the board to make it easier to show expressions



Yeah, I'd agree, as long as they kept them all of the same general style/appearance.

I like emoticons (or w/e you'd like to call them) a lot for communicating over text... pictures really can say a lot more sometimes.

Though sometimes, text can say a hell of a lot with just a few words


----------



## smackcraft

smackcraft said:


> NMI social , your daily chat with benefits included
> 
> i hope you all got what i did there ?
> 
> the social ? benefits ? get it ?
> 
> good ?



OR NMI Social .. we are your weekly benefit 

fuck knows maybe someone can use that idea and improvise on it ????


----------



## theotherside

Good good but we need that magic title....Josh wins so far cuz we are trying to get as many noobs in here as possible....something to get them wanting to jump right in the conversation.


----------



## gavatron@oz

*owners got too much$$$*



GurnEr JoshE said:


> Wow dude, Your putting $250k into an EVO? What are you doing exactly haha?
> 
> Haha awesome man, Don't forget to give it a break though - for Harm Minimisation sake



its got 950 hp motor,
the wheele base has been extended 200 mm, so we took a brand new body, cut bonnet and boot in half,add 200mm,fill the spaces between the panels amd take a mold of car..then into mould we lay carbon fibre and infuse w resin,cure then release from mold,and you have exact copy of car,but its 900 kg including  donk insted of 1340. Dont get me started on carbon  fibre cos i wont stop...

This is the boot,guards and rear,all one piece..have a suss,i released it today..owners dick was stuck to his undies when he got home, im sure of it


----------



## theotherside

How did you find those so fast laika......Teach me the ways of the force Obi Wan....sorry had to say that cuz deep down I LOVE star wars even though I don't tell anyone but my online friends.


----------



## smackcraft

theotherside26 said:


> Good good but we need that magic title....Josh wins so far cuz we are trying to get as many noobs in here as possible....something to get them wanting to jump right in the conversation.



so my idea of "NMI social V3 - FUCK OFF "

is a none winner then ?

xD


----------



## smackcraft

sorry im in a silly mood today xD


----------



## smackcraft

Ok ok here is a real one .. sorry for my silly ones i was just trying for a lugh 

how about 

NMI social v3 - The Otherside Of harm Reduction 

like it ?


----------



## coelophysis

smackcraft said:


> so my idea of "NMI social V3 - FUCK OFF "
> 
> is a none winner then ?
> 
> xD



More like "fuck on" amirite amirite amirite?





theotherside26 said:


> How did you find those so fast laika......Teach me the ways of the force Obi Wan....sorry had to say that cuz deep down I LOVE star wars even though I don't tell anyone but my online friends.




It's all in the wrist & the third eye, my young padawan..


----------



## JoshE

*gavatron@oz*, Wow man, thats insane. I used to to a bit of late night drifting in industrial areas. I drove an S13 Silvia..My drifting sucked though, hence why i ended up crashing it.

*theotherside26*, I too love StarWars haha. I even had a budgie called Qui-Gon Jinn


----------



## coelophysis

smackcraft said:


> Ok ok here is a real one .. sorry for my silly ones i was just trying for a lugh
> 
> how about
> 
> NMI social v3 - The Otherside Of harm Reduction
> 
> like it ?



Yarrrr Captain Heroin say the other side of Harm Reduction is Laika a horrible place, phrozen seas of mind swerlz, for infinity. Arrr


----------



## smackcraft

Its all in teh magic ways of magical multi tabs and searching google images TOS 

and yes fuck on !!! sounds better xD


----------



## smackcraft

Laika said:


> Yarrrr Captain Heroin say the other side of Harm Reduction is Laika a horrible place, phrozen seas of mind swerlz, for infinity. Arrr



Sounding good man


----------



## theotherside

Good I'm not the only one. Sounds good smackcraft....but don't use my name cuz then I look like a title hog! NMI Social V. Etkamines smacktastic Gavatronic New Member Meet UP!


----------



## theotherside

How about NMI Social V. It's Kind of Laika Big Deal to be Phrozen in space on a  Smackcrraft without a Captain Aboard


----------



## smackcraft

theotherside26 said:


> Good I'm not the only one. Sounds good smackcraft....but don't use my name cuz then I look like a title hog! NMI Social V. Etkamines smacktastic Gavatronic New Member Meet UP!



Smacktacular idea xD

we didnt half belt through this thread tho, almost a week and we are thinking of new names for the next generation nmi social chat lol

i got the doctors in an hour and half so will prob be away and look forward to seeing the new name when i get back


----------



## theotherside

In case you guys don't know Phrozen is the Admin of the forum. Would be nice to add his name in this title


----------



## ektamine

Laika said:


> Yarrrr Captain Heroin say the other side of Harm Reduction is Laika a horrible place, phrozen seas of mind swerlz, for infinity. Arrr





theotherside26 said:


> Good I'm not the only one. Sounds good smackcraft....but don't use my name cuz then I look like a title hog! NMI Social V. Etkamines smacktastic Gavatronic New Member Meet UP!



One of these FTW!!


----------



## JoshE

NMI Social V Osama Bin Laden's death has BIN revoked, Greenlighters!, Enter to Socialise.

Completely off topic..Oh well, I thought it was pretty funny.


----------



## smackcraft

ughhh smackcraft feel sick ,, smackcraft dont want scary woman to take smackcraft blood today 

i have no fear of needles ... that would be crazy coming from an ex user eh

FYI


----------



## smackcraft

GurnEr JoshE said:


> NMI Social V Osama Bin Laden's death has BIN revoked, Greenlighters!, Enter to Socialise.
> 
> Completely off topic..Oh well, I thought it was pretty funny.



ha ha you would prob get asked for a source for the title xD


----------



## JoshE

smackcraft said:


> ha ha you would prob get asked for a source for the title xD



And lets say the source would be located in the...Social thread?


----------



## smackcraft

heres a good one if you want people to get in here 

NMI Social V3 -FREE DRUGS HERE


----------



## theotherside

Yeah one time an admin titled the donation thread "free heroin in here" to get people to click it...classic  Hope you feel better smack...dose hasn't kicked in?


----------



## JoshE

NMI Social V Greenlighters! ---->Your Quest For A BL Status Starts Here!
NMI Social V Greenlighters!!! Come here to let your presence be known..NOW


----------



## smackcraft

theotherside26 said:


> Yeah one time an admin titled the donation thread "free heroin in here" to get people to click it...classic  Hope you feel better smack...dose hasn't kicked in?



yeah starting to now ... i had to miss out my dose yesterday to make sure i had some left for friday 

but the reason i think i was feeling sick is cos you know when u leave a drop of OJ in the bottom of a glass and it does all hard ..


well last night i poured some raspberry and cranberry juice and was drinking it, got to the bottom to see shit floating around and thought thats not right ,, R+C juice is clear 

then realized it still had some horrible old OJ stuck to teh bottom and i had been drinking it 

stupid dish washer never cleaned it properly 

YUK !!!

just hope im not in the toilet all afternoon


----------



## theotherside

Good ones JoshG! Who will be around later to make it? whoever makes it gets the title of their choice I would say. ALso we can change the name at will...we should change it every other day


----------



## smackcraft

theotherside26 said:


> Good ones JoshG! Who will be around later to make it? whoever makes it gets the title of their choice I would say. ALso we can change the name at will...we should change it every other day



Weekly would prob be better if we was to do that so the noobs dont get confuddled and cant find us lol


----------



## theotherside

Yeah you are right.....you guys hold down the fort as I need to close these eyes of mine 
Have a good evening/morning.


----------



## JoshE

Hmm, Ill be on all night tonight. No work tomorrow :D

Goodnight tos26,

Have a good one mate


----------



## smackcraft

G.night mate take it easy


----------



## smackcraft

And NMI goes as quiet as a mouse


----------



## JoshE

Sorry dude, I was just having dinner.

How you feeling?


----------



## smackcraft

just away to head to the docs for my blood tests so a lil nervous 

not about getting the test its self that never bothers me  but the results could  more than anything 

i already know im anemic but i got to get tested further

its crazy i used to be so tanned but now i look like a ghost


----------



## JoshE

Damn man ,

Is that mainly because you lack Iron or a mixture of things? I remember somebody warning me about it ages go because i don't eat meat..(Except for bacon)


----------



## Captain.Heroin

You ONLY eat bacon?  There are so many better meats out there.  ​


----------



## JoshE

Yea man, I have this weird thing about eating meat off a bone. If there's a bone in whatever meat im eating, i wont touch it with a 10ft pole.

Pathetic really


----------



## coelophysis

You need Bawnless


----------



## smackcraft

Well what was sposed to be a quick 2 tests ended up 5 different ones ffs xD


----------



## Carver Slice

Good morning peoples.


----------



## smackcraft

Good afternoon CS 

hows things ?


----------



## Carver Slice

Things are good, just enjoying some Tramadol and listening to some tunes.

Probably gonna make something tasty for breakfast in a few.


----------



## smackcraft

i had a good tasty lunch today 

Scampi , potato wedges , sweet corn and some tasty coleslaw


----------



## Carver Slice

That sounds awesome, I love me some shrimp scampi. 

I feel really content right now, nothing could bring me down from this cloud. 

It's official, opiods are my favorite drugs once again. :D


----------



## smackcraft

Ha ha having a good day eye 

Opiates are my fav along with benzos mate 

I do enjoy how ever a bit of crack cocaine now and again for uppers but the days of E's and speed and all that have slowly faded away .. cant be arsed with the come down what so ever lol


----------



## Carver Slice

I go through phases were I'll take alot of psychedelics for a few months and nothing else. 

Then I'll go on an emopathogen or dissociative kick for a few. It all depends on my mood. 

Lately I've just been chasing the warm fuzzies, feels so good.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

How's everyone doing?


----------



## smackcraft

Before if someone had a bunch of uppers and offered me i wouldnt hesitate to take some

if someone was to do the same right this min i would say no for sure 

its weird, i think its cos i was on gear i just got so used to not having a horrible come down but still get the high 

at one time when i was a very heavy E and coke user i actually got used to come downs so much i enjoyed them but its been so long since i done them i know i would feel like utter shite now


----------



## Carver Slice

I hate comedowns too, ever since my last bad crash on 4-mmc I haven't touched an upper.



Captain.Heroin said:


> How's everyone doing?



I'm doing great Captain, How about yourself?


----------



## smackcraft

Captain.Heroin said:


> How's everyone doing?



doing everyone how ?


lol i hope u see what i done there and dont think im a male slut xD


Doing fine, nice sunny day here 

u ?


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

Captain.Heroin said:


> How's everyone doing?



Hanging in there, kind of spun, even though I'm not in school right now, I think my inner speed freak comes out during finals week (most likely because everybody else around me is borderline amphetamine/caffeine/methylphenidate psychosis right now, why not join them?

I need to eat something soon, and maybe take some benzos.  

The nice thing about clonazepam (apparently I posted about taking some last night - I do not recall this very well) is that it lasts into the next day, so I'm still feeling a bit of benzo effects in the background.

Other than that, I need to start working on my moving/storage plans for the summer, and then maybe some other grad school stuff if I'm not passed out by then...

What about everybody else?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

NeighborhoodThreat said:


> Hanging in there, kind of spun, even though I'm not in school right now, I think my inner speed freak comes out during finals week (most likely because everybody else around me is borderline amphetamine/caffeine/methylphenidate psychosis right now, why not join them?
> 
> I need to eat something soon, and maybe take some benzos.
> 
> The nice thing about clonazepam (apparently I posted about taking some last night - I do not recall this very well) is that it lasts into the next day, so I'm still feeling a bit of benzo effects in the background.
> 
> Other than that, I need to start working on my moving/storage plans for the summer, and then maybe some other grad school stuff if I'm not passed out by then...
> 
> What about everybody else?



I have class today, have to prepare and go do that. 

Also, I will need to get someone to help me play phone tag as these fuckers don't pick up calls very quickly... 



Carver Slice said:


> I'm doing great Captain, How about yourself?



Doing OK, just frustrated in general.  

I'm happy about other things though. 



smackcraft said:


> doing everyone how ?
> 
> 
> lol i hope u see what i done there and dont think im a male slut xD
> 
> 
> Doing fine, nice sunny day here
> 
> u ?



It's sunny here as well, I'll need to go get a good walk in soon. %)


----------



## Kisses2miihaters

*Anchor Piercings*

I posted last night that i was thinking of getting anchors to replace surface bars on my hips. I just wanted to post real quick and let everyone that I was talkin to last night know, Im going for it!


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

Me too, although I fear I've already been sucked into Bluelight for the next little bit


----------



## ektamine

Say hello to my cat mouse, your new god & master.






DO NOT UPSET HER


----------



## smackcraft

meow


----------



## theotherside

Wow that cat is cute!! Gonna be away from the computer most of the day...speding some fam time with my mom and dad.


----------



## ektamine

cute... unless you mess with her!!

then you can expect all hell to break loose, and several bloodied scratch marks :D

Have a Good Day tos, it's a *beautiful* day here in California, hope its the same in TX


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

YOUR CAT IS BEAST.

Dude, cats are awesome.  My cat is a tiger, I'm pretty sure he's Buddha re-incarnate.  Either way, cats are awesome.

In other news, I just took some amphetamines and now I'm eating a sandwich and watching _The Silence of Lambs_.  Good stuff.  Certainly gonna get into the benzos later.


----------



## JoshE

Good Morning all,

I was hoping for a sleep in but was wide awake just before 8am..Damn sleeping pattern 

Enjoy your day tos26


----------



## ektamine

^ I love cats... they're such amazing animals... badass too.

We provide everything for them to have a secure and happy life, and yet they dont give a FUCK because they are too badass. They only come around when _they_ want to come around, and thats what I like about them.


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

Me too.  Cats are capable of surviving in the wild, but they choose to hang out with people.  Well, some of them do.  There are a lot of street cats around here, my cat used to be a street cat...


----------



## Kisses2miihaters

*Anchors*

Thanks everyone who helped me make my final decision to go for it and have them done. I just wanted to show everyone the outcome : )


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

^Very nice!


----------



## muvolution

it looks like you got anchors - is that correct?

p.s. get some fucking sun.


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

im not MIA,i am just tapering off one of my meds and onto another. the WDs from the anafranil is absolute hell. if anyone know about tryciclic antidepressants,please let me know. ive used the search engine like it's my job and i cant find anything. i hurt,headaches,dizzy,nauseas,vomiting,fever,ect....
after i got myself off opiates i swore id never lose my way again. but this is cruel.its an RX and i am following DR's orders. if anyone knows where some info is of if you know someone well versed in this please ask them to  contact me.


CH...you know alot about all kinds of  things...i think you can help.

i'll be back full force hopefully by next weekend. i miss you guys and i'll do my best to check in.

much peace and love................skillz


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

^Pull through it skillz!  I know you can!


----------



## muvolution

just kidding, i love pale people.


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

I am extremely pale.

And I love pale people too.


----------



## ektamine

muvolution said:


> just kidding, i love pale people.


----------



## muvolution

skillz, I pm'd you. tricyclics are a bitch, but you'll get through it. 

I don't get wd's from SSRI's or benzos, but when I had to get off that shit it damn near killed me. Just thinking about it makes me feel better and I'm in day 2 of severe opiate wd's.


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

ok...i am missing the emails for those requesting William S. Burrows reading "Junkie".
ektamine...i found yiur and sent it...let me know if it works.

everyone else please PM me your email again....sorry


----------



## ektamine

I think you accidentally sent me windows media player lol 

I got a file called 'wmplayer.exe', but nothing else. Is it a mp3 file?


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

ektamine said:


> I think you accidentally sent me windows media player lol
> 
> I got a file called 'wmplayer.exe', but nothing else. Is it a mp3 file?



yep


----------



## ektamine

But the file you sent me is not an mp3, infact I think its windows media player (seriously) :D


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

ok...i figured it out. sorry guys i'm so out of it. it might take a few but im sending it to all of you at once so i know the fucker is right!


----------



## ektamine

no worries, its not like were paying you 

damn technology...


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

but my word is my word. i figured it out but i'm so out of it.let's plan on this time tomorrow.

sorry guys...it's this WDs fucking w/ my head-and body. but i WILL get it to you!

Love your guts everybody!


----------



## muvolution

it's actually a compressed .rar file. Unpack it in a utility and you will see what the files really are

...and, thank you so much.


----------



## ektamine

muvolution said:


> it's actually a compressed .rar file. Unpack it in a utility and you will see what the files really are
> 
> ...and, thank you so much.



The rar is called wmplayer.rar, 
and inside the archive the only file is:
wmplayer.exe

At least in the email I got.


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

^try it now...i sent a new one


----------



## muvolution

ah, yes. That's better. Thanks.

so... I know when (most) people go into opiate wd's they eat alot... or at least I usually do. Not so this time. I am taking a break from my meds and I had to take a tiny bit of suboxone 2 days ago, but nothing since. Unfortunately, I haven't eaten since Saturday... and haven't slept appreciably. Anyone experience this also?

I feel like my body is naturally just sped the fuck out and when I'm not on downers I'm like completely fucking manic or something.

oh shit, almost to 1,000 posts.


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

muvolution...did it work?

edit: the new email w/ audio?


----------



## Kisses2miihaters

muvolution said:


> it looks like you got anchors - is that correct?
> 
> p.s. get some fucking sun.


Lol yeah. I know, i only keep my summer tan a couple months.


----------



## gavatron@oz

come down under and fry in  the fucken sun,its awesome...half an hour and you look like a lobster... No go in the sun 10 am-2pm..its one of my past time to giggle at tourists that have a4 sheets of skin falling off...

Were is everyone?? TOS smackcraft ektamine??  

KISSES---how u doing,ive never met u so hello.. I thought the thread was going to get maxed out last night??


----------



## Kisses2miihaters

lol They were trying to name the next one. I'm not sure.


----------



## smackcraft

WOW im up early today 






not like me to be up so early but hey what ever


----------



## Swerlz

when did you go to sleep? I haven't gone to sleep yet lol


----------



## smackcraft

last night about 11:30pm 

i was tired and bored


----------



## Swerlz

well then now that you're up.. what you doing today?


----------



## smackcraft

Good question .. 

just now i just had some mixed fruit for breakfast, now having a cup of tea 

i think i should measure out my methadone solution to see how much i have left for the week and gauge how much to take each day before i end up like last week all strung out by friday NO THNKS lol

hmmm

might look up some jobs today also .. need to get my self back in the work routine too 

other than that ,, probably chill with the news on to see what more comes of this osama thing and talk to the folks on here


----------



## gavatron@oz

smackcraft whats doing?? How much blood they steele from you? Is it for the done program or a medical/ criminal thing..
Ive had my wednesday,big day in the sandpit..worked 6-6.. Faaaaark. Thought i better treat myself and eat smoke machine and play  puff the magic dragon...it is almost the weekend..sort of ...close...oohh.im hopeless..

Chase that work mate and good luck too man.. Remember not too get discouraged by a few non successful applications too. Keep at it..


----------



## smackcraft

howdy gav 

they took 5 different tests in total , its a medical thing like which started with me almost fainting a couple months ago


----------



## gavatron@oz

so you almost fainted ffom the amount of blood taken or the tests are to sor out why you almost fainted??

By 5 different tests you mean 5 vials??

Hows the medical system in scotland? Is it like states or the government pays if you dont have health cover?


----------



## smackcraft

Nah i almost fainted a few months ago and i dont know why , i just started feeling shitty so thats why these tests were started amongs other reasons but that is the main ones 

My initial tests were that my liver was adgitated but very slightly, nothing to worry crazy about 

also my iron levels were low so this prompted to do the 5 different tests , yes 5 vails of blood 

Medical in scotland is much better than the states, all prescriptions are free and you dont need insurance to have anything done to you like the states , our national insurance pays towards that (like tax from our wadges) but not subjected to per person , it all goes toghether and covers everyone 

So even though i may pay less national insuarnce than somone else we will both get the same treatment 

you can go private medical insurance but meh why bother if u can get it on the NHS


----------



## gavatron@oz

yeah oz is the s for same for medical but we pay for scripts, unless elderly or welfare/under  a threshhold amount then its $3.60 no matter what .but a few meds aren covered.
Irons low,get on the red meat,the iron deficiency will make u tired too.

Hope i didnt sound thick before? Just you answered it like you yhought i was,lol. You live in city or country side? Ive had a couple of scottish mates here,fucken maniancs,and alot of the time,especially on the piss i would pretend i knew what they're saying..but spoke too fast and hectic accsent.(-is that spelt wrong??)

you mustve mis understood me yesterday in a post.. Whats tje scottish food that is the organs of a sheep stuffed into its stomach and boiled.. I thought haggas??


----------



## smackcraft

Nah i just dont know the ways of medical in OZ so thought i should explain in case they are different lol

One of my mates is in aus just now working on sort of farm picking things ,, fuck i think hes actually in queensland ... he he wonder if you know him maybe its teh same mate lol

fucking never know ive had much more crazy things happen in this small world 

not sure which post u mean about the food but yeah its haggis , i love the stuff


----------



## smackcraft

oh and i live on the suburbs of the city


----------



## gavatron@oz

im in coastal city,hed be in lockyer valley,maybe stanthorpe.. The scottish lads i know are gone  now.. Bt like you said its a fucken small world..ive been on the goldy meeting up with people for a large act of mischief,and i didnt know the other lad,he was mate of a mate.. When i said im hungarian,he said he had a hungarian mate,he said who.. So i tell him to call the guy and say hes just met gavatron!!  Turns out its a guy who as kids my i knew really well in Austriak back in EU in 89' when i was 6 and him 4..

Ended up a good connection,and offcourse friend.lol

u go hunting at all,fishing??


----------



## smackcraft

Not hunting, thats not much a of a big thing here tbh but yeah alot of people go fishing 

I used to enjoy fishing until one time i fucked up a cast and was lucky not to loose an eye and havnt been fishing since 

ha it is a small word indeed 

i remember when i first went on holiday i was about 7 years old and made friends with this girl whos parents my mum and dad be friended 

anyway 9 years later we were in ibiza and this girl comes up to me and says your *my name* arnt you and i was like .. holy shit Louise is that you ? 

and yeah it was ,, so crazy that u can recognize someone you met when so young so many years later


----------



## gavatron@oz

yeah people dont change.. You been eastern europe at all,bit of a hole mostly but good partying to be had and fucken cheap..spains nice.all time party life/women..

Alot of aussies go asia and pacific islands..dirt cheap. Last trip was Vanuatu..people live so simple and care free.  schanty towns w no power,running water, just huts made with corrogated sheet metal--Some of the nicest people in the world.fishings out of control( not taking u there by the sound of things)

Fiji before that, nice people,great surf and diving metres from hut.. Both about $A1200 for a week accom,flights and bfast every day..shit a hotel rooms 130 a night here.why not pack up and go..good culture shock

u travel much smackcraft??


----------



## smackcraft

Yeah my parents took me alot of different countries until i was 18 

i was actually really well traveled by the age of 18 tbh 

The most spectacular place i have been is Egypt for sure, we went and seen the pyramids and actually went inside them, we saw the sphynx etc also then went from there to Jerusalem and saw the wailing wall and i made a wish and put it in the wall, i wonder if its still there lol

If so i wish i wished for something alot better than i did now .. the ways of a childs thoughts lol

As for partying Ibiza is for sure the best ive been to when i was 17 the first time and 18 the last which was my last holiday with my family but they actually paid for me to stay in a different hotel from them so i could go out partying and not wake them up etc 

For the locals i would say that Turkey was the best by miles , i became friends with all the hotel staff , getting free food , free drinks etc .. they tought me some of teh language and took me out to the best clubs which i may add are cheap as fuck , the cost of living if we were to take our money there is like peanuts, i miss the people i met there alot 

My parents still travel alot mostly to Japan where they met people and are now friends with si the latest goings on upset them alot because its close to where their japanese friends live 

Personally i have only done trips around Scotland since then but was gioing to move to portugal with my Ex who is from there , we also spoke of moving to australia but nothing ever came of it 

last i heard she lives in holland now


----------



## ektamine

gavatron@oz said:


> *Alot of aussies go asia and pacific islands..dirt cheap. Last trip was Vanuatu*..people live so simple and care free.  schanty towns w no power,running water, just huts made with corrogated sheet metal--Some of the nicest people in the world.fishings out of control( not taking u there by the sound of things)
> 
> Fiji before that, nice people,great surf and diving metres from hut.. Both about $A1200 for a week accom,flights and bfast every day..shit a hotel rooms 130 a night here.why not pack up and go..good culture shock
> 
> u travel much smackcraft??



Thats cool man, I lived in Western Samoa (not American Samoa) for a year. I met plenty of you aussies and zealanders !

Vanuatu is really close though. Your right about the carefree-attitude and the generosity/kindness. Now imagine living off in the rural villages for a year! It was awesome :D


----------



## gavatron@oz

i havnt been middle east,egypt be one on top of the list. I had job offer in dubai,which i shouldve taken.i havnt been sth america.that b second..and vietnam/laos/cambodia im keen on.

U try hash in turkey?? I try not to devo around too much overseas.. But sometimes its gotta be done. Things will never be the same for me after trip to phillipines and Thailand.. Its like you going to the golden triangle..if you pick up what i mean..

U still got plenty of time to head down here..its a different world..

U measure out your meds? I thought theyd do that for you.. I just picked up my 'script' and rationed it out..not going well im on sunday's already........

I see TOS26 is lurking around..


----------



## gavatron@oz

How u been  EKTAMINE

I remember seeing a post where u mentioned that..all those islands in pacific are set back in time..samoas run by the royal family so its gor another dimension... Ive been Tonga on surf trip,people very similar to samoans.Big breed of people..you get to have hungii's( underground oven-meat and veg in banana leaf with heshin otop then hot sand and rocks).

 It was the kava when u mentioned it..i had good ones in fiji with hotel staff.but had fresh root in vanuatu...quite a goid mellow clear high.Were you teaching or medical purpose over there..Religions huge over there,was it that perhaps..

I want to get a yacht,pack up and fo sail through that whole region,...


----------



## smackcraft

Yeah i did have a smoke but the price of hashish as they call it over there is bloody expensive , the cost of one spliff alone at that time was enough to but a score here 7.5 grams so as you can imagine i didnt bother with is much tbh lol

Yeah i was freaking shocked when i measured out my meth, i had much more than i expected . i had enough to get high today and leave enough to keep me for the week with no WD's 

They cant really measure it out for us without giving us a different bottle for each day , they just put the weeks worth in to one big bottle and give you one of them little measuring cups you get for cough syrup 

I cant really travel in my current situation tbh because of my script , i could go on a holiday but not move with out making all the right organizations of finding a place that would prescribe me if i went there to live etc ... sounds like it would be alot of hassle

Even just with going on a holiday it would take a good bit of organizing when it comes to my script 

They advise that you get in touch with what ever country you want to travel to to find out if they will accept someone entering the country with methadone or if it could be taken away and that this can take up to several months just for a reply  , i wouldnt want to go and get it taken away from me as i get there then rattle for a few weeks 

You also have to get some sort of signed documents saying you are allowed to take the meth out of the country too , something to do with special documents getting signed etc


----------



## ektamine

gavatron@oz said:


> Big breed of people..you get to have hungii's( underground oven-meat and veg in banana leaf with heshin otop then hot sand and rocks).



Yep, in Samoan thats called the 'Ulu'. I used to actually speak a good bit of Samoan. Couldn't understand it when they talked to me ('cause of speed and accent), but I could talk to them. 

I did an Ulu once with some samoan villagers. We built a raging fire, and then covered it in large river stones. Then I caught one of their pigs, they put it in a burlap sack, walked out to the ocean and drowned it. Brought it back, gutted it with a huge bush knife, and then defurred it by rubbing it across the glowing red hot rocks. Then we put the pig on, and then covered it with more rocks, and stacked layers and layers and layers of fresh banana leaves on top of it to insulate.

*It was quite the experience, to say the least!*

Never before had I done anything so 'hands-on' with my meat 

I gotta say though, pork tastes a lot better when you actually make/prepare it yourself. 




gavatron@oz said:


> I want to get a yacht,pack up and fo sail through that whole region,...



That's pretty much my life dream too.


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

what's up everybody? is this National "Junkie Wake Up Early Day"????


----------



## smackcraft

Man whats going on with BL today , keeps crashing =s

hows you ektamine fudd ?


----------



## gavatron@oz

Ektamine- yeah i quite enjoy sailing,sailed in a fare few ocean races on 60-110 ' race yachts.sailed Sambawa and Lombok islands in Indo and the Phillipines on surf trip..it would be a good life.

Ive had a few ground ovens and they werd the best roasts ive ever had.was it wild boar(pig)and was it bled?? Did you try taroa,its like a yam or sweet potatoe?

SMACKCRAFT-Dont let that hold you back from going on holidays..things will start looking up,give it a bit of time,work will start..bit of normality...Next thing your getting on the piss down under with a BLer.

SKILZ- its work 12 hours and come home and treat yourself day in oz,its 11:10pm.

As most of u can tell ive raped the pipe again.


----------



## ektamine

gavatron@oz said:


> Ektamine- yeah i quite enjoy sailing,sailed in a fare few ocean races on 60-110 ' race yachts.sailed Sambawa and Lombok islands in Indo and the Phillipines on surf trip..it would be a good life.
> 
> Ive had a few ground ovens and they werd the best roasts ive ever had.was it wild boar(pig)and was it bled?? Did you try taroa,its like a yam or sweet potatoe?



Yep, I ate taro just about every single day I was there. It's half their diet over there. Taro, chicken, rice, and pork is pretty much their cuisine. Other than the fruit trees every ten steps, of course.

Taro chips are the best.

Did you ever have those things they make with pork and dough, like little pork dumplings friend in oil? In Samoa the call them keke pua'a (kay-kay poo-ah-ah) which means 'pork cakes'. They are fucking DELICIOUS. Soooooo good.



gavatron@oz said:


> Ektamine- yeah i quite enjoy sailing,sailed in a fare few ocean races on 60-110 ' race yachts.sailed Sambawa and Lombok islands in Indo and the Phillipines on surf trip..it would be a good life.



That sounds awesome... specially living down under. There's a lot of sailing / boating where I live too, but no one in my family really has the money for it. I dream of someday getting a sailboat of some kind and setting out for sail somewhere.

A friend of mine sailed from here (California) to fiji with his dog on a tiny little boat, that always sounded like the perfect trip to me.


----------



## gavatron@oz

EKTAMINE-- i had similar pork dumplings indo,but theres some funky food over there. Indonesians  are quite unpredictable too,its a seedy place.

Ive had taroa chips,theyre quite nice,and theres another sweet mash potatoe thing they make,i had this at my tongan mates house here in oz.real good.. I swear thats why they're so big,carbs every meal.

I come from Australias most disfunctional family,dont think these trips and boats were handed to me..im a shipwright by trade,hence all the boats/ sailing.. Some of these race yachts are $8-9 mil. Super wealthy shit.

Lucky enough to work on them and thats how i get to sail.Where im living-Gold Coast-boatings fucken huge. But work fucked out alot with the GFC,so i did composite engin. and that links my trade with all sorts of other opportunities.Thank fuck works started again.butnow ive got dramas with home life and the gear.

Never a time when it all comes together...always something not adding up.Thats life.

Youd be surprised at how small a boat can charter those waters..bit scary.. Least if your mate was lost at sea he could eat the dog


----------



## smackcraft

WOOO HOO ,  just got an e-mail from a mate telling me about people looking for employees in my line of work and he recommended me 

The kind of job is one of the easiest sides of data cabling and the money is absolutely amazing for monday to friday so i cant imagine what they would be paying for working a weekend !!

Come on PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE give me this !!!!!


----------



## gavatron@oz

*its starts*



smackcraft said:


> WOOO HOO ,  just got an e-mail from a mate telling me about people looking for employees in my line of work and he recommended me
> 
> The kind of job is one of the easiest sides of data cabling and the money is absolutely amazing for monday to friday so i cant imagine what they would be paying for working a weekend !!
> 
> Come on PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE give me this !!!!!



Fuck smackcraft ive got my fingers crossed for your ars..Life can fucken turn for better or worse in an instan..hopefully this is the start for you..all the best,at least u got your foot in the door.


----------



## smackcraft

thanks mate, i really hope i get this, mentally i am now ready to get back in to work 

My CPN told me that it usually takes about a year for someone on methadone to get them selves properly sorted out 

I have to agree tbh , before now i wasnt mentally ready to get back to working but now i feel ready and the kind of job is not heavy labor at all while good pay at the same time which is good cos i dont want to jump in to something physically demanding after sitting around for over a year and end up exhausted and unable to do the job ,, so this really would be a winner for me


----------



## gavatron@oz

*nice*



smackcraft said:


> thanks mate, i really hope i get this, mentally i am now ready to get back in to work
> 
> My CPN told me that it usually takes about a year for someone on methadone to get them selves properly sorted out
> 
> I have to agree tbh , before now i wasnt mentally ready to get back to working but now i feel ready and the kind of job is not heavy labor at all while good pay at the same time which is good cos i dont want to jump in to something physically demanding after sitting around for over a year and end up exhausted and unable to do the job ,, so this really would be a winner for me



what exactly do yo do,is it fibre optics and communication connections?? U sort of told me but ive got a memory like a siv.

Sounds like you got a natural amp  from the oportunity arising.good shit.If things dont come through with this job(touch wooc) dont let it bum you dude..rather see like a start or a stepping stone to the future

.hopefully your mate can   get you an advantage..

What did you do  with your excess done.gonna have a bug day? Do they gradually taper the dose over time until eventually you can stop outright?


----------



## smackcraft

gavatron@oz said:


> what exactly do yo do,is it fibre optics and communication connections?? U sort of told me but ive got a memory like a siv.
> 
> Sounds like you got a natural amp  from the oportunity arising.good shit.If things dont come through with this job(touch wooc) dont let it bum you dude..rather see like a start or a stepping stone to the future
> 
> .hopefully your mate can   get you an advantage..
> 
> What did you do  with your excess done.gonna have a bug day? Do they gradually taper the dose over time until eventually you can stop outright?



The specific job i am applying for isnt fiber optics it will be CAT 5 cabling , terminating and testing , i have done fiber in the past though which was good to do something new other than the usual CAT 5 or Cat 6 data cabling but yeah its all to do with communications 

Yeah i took the done i could manage to take without messing up the rest of the week lol .. im not buzzing much tbh tho


----------



## gavatron@oz

ahh.Fuck mate youve got some self control at least to be able to hold off.or are  you all too familiar with the withdrawal thats coming if you dont have it for the rest of the week.

What happens when people mix done and hammer? Or do they do regular testing and cut u off if theres h in your system..

Where the clan tonite,or today.bit quiet..


----------



## smackcraft

not sure what hammer is mate ?


----------



## gavatron@oz

its what the methadone replaces.


----------



## smackcraft

oh , 

what happens comes down to alot of things mate .. do you mean what happens with getting high or what happens getting caught ?

Well as for the getting high like i say comes down to alot of things , if your on a high dose of meth you need to take alot of gear to feel anything and risk OD'ing very much 

Alot of times people on meth will buy gear and not feel a thing cos of the meth in them .. its shit that way , so what they do is if they know they are going to be buying they will not take their meth for a few days prior so they get a feeling off of it 

As for being caught using on top of your meth im not sure what would happen if your already on a weekly pick up i presume you would get a warning and if it happens again you would get a day added to ur pick up or maybe even back to daily supervised consumption again 

im not sure as i havnt been in the situation but i also presume the person prescribing would make a difference too whether they are a cunt or not 

My last prescriber was a total cow, she got lots of complaints that every single week she would make you go do a piss test while she watches when no other prescribers were doing that .. someone complained that they actually believed her to be perving due to teh amount of times he was made to do these tests after several months of clean results 

I fell out with her big time she is an idiot


----------



## gavatron@oz

ive heard of people here in oz selling there done and using gear bought with the done  money.... I should try get dexedrine for adhd instead of self medicating..im going to fuck out sooner or later,its been spiraling pretty bad last 2-3 months.but knowing  me ill have yo hit rock bottom to switch on..and realise whats happening.

Fucken  boredam gets me most of the time,or i feel like if i have time off work that i should get on it to make sure i get good use of the day off.then i dont want to come down so keep going,which rolls into i dont want yo have the day off work so keep going..

Funny bout old love just having a perv..you shouldve serviced her for extras done..lol

Ive got to nip this in the but ...


----------



## smackcraft

i would never sell my meth for gear , the amount you would get for a weeks worth of meth wouldt cover a person for a whole day unless they are on a very small habit in which they wouldnt be getting much meth to sell 

but a weeks worth of my personal amount wouldnt last me more than a day so noth worth it at all


----------



## gavatron@oz

what dose you need to get a recreational high?

What dose they  give you a week?


----------



## smackcraft

i take away roughly 300ml a week 

dont know about the high side of things , that depends tbh


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

Helllooo NMI social!  

Looks like you all are having a good conversation, I didn't want to interrupt, just wanted to say good afternoon (U.S. east coast time anyway) and hope all are doing well!

This is quite an active social indeed


----------



## smackcraft

afternoon NT 

yeah the social has been steady all day


----------



## gavatron@oz

Afternoon NEIGHBOURHOOD THREAT, hows things.. Yeah its been a big nite.its 2:30 Aus east coast,starting to get cold here..18 degrees....

What you doing for the evening?

Dont worry about interrupting, jump in..we're making small talk.


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

Wait a minute, 18 degrees C, yes?

That's....64 degrees F, not too bad   It's 50F here right now, going up to 66F, so its colder here!  

It was in the 80s-90s F here yesterday (that's 27-32C) so its kind of nice for to be cooler.  We keep having thunderstorms, typical of spring here on the East Coast/Southern U.S.

Good stuff, I don't have any plans for the evening right now, its only 12:38PM right now...and I'm still getting my day going.  May be hitting up the hardware store for some supplies (helping the girlfriend with an art project) and then working on my car or maybe even washing it if it gets warm enough outside.

Should be a good day!


----------



## gavatron@oz

i like it around 27-29,summer gets intense here,up to 40.. But good thunderstorms every afternoon.coldest we get in peak ofwinter is 7/8degrees C.and we all winge about that..

What u doing with your car?? Is it misbehaving.


----------



## smackcraft

LMFAO someone just posted this in the Europe section 

http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/video.php?v=wshhaxsVEjzVwl7346Nz

im going to use it for harm reduction threads 

"here pal , look what happens when u take lots of that drug"  ... * link to video*

lmao


----------



## Carver Slice

Good afternoon everybody :D

Just indulging in a little kava kava and tramadol combo today. 
Great synergy between this two, I feel like a million bucks right now.

I hope everyone's having a nice day.


----------



## smackcraft

Howdy CS nothing better than that top of the world feeling


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

^oh wow....



> i like it around 27-29,summer gets intense here,up to 40.. But good thunderstorms every afternoon.coldest we get in peak ofwinter is 7/8degrees C.and we all winge about that..
> 
> What u doing with your car?? Is it misbehaving.



I still have to do conversions for those temps   27-29C is 80-85F, which is right around where I like it as well.  I dunno about the humidity down under, but in the spring and summer here it gets really really humid, with heat index going into the 90s and 100s even when the temp is in the low 80s.  So it really is the humidity that sucks the life out of you, I like it though, for whatever reason...

7-8 degrees C is...44-46F, which is about right for the winter days here, during the night time it can get to the 20s or 30s F...which is -6C to 0C.  So a bit colder  

I hate the cold too though.

As far as my car goes, its always misbehaving, its a '95 Ford four-door sedan, called the Contour here, but called the Mondeo in the UK, Europe and I _think_ in Australia it is/was called the Mondeo as well.  Like most Fords (at least U.S. Fords, I dunno if Aussie Fords are better or worse) it has developed strange characteristics and quirks, but it refuses to die and has lasted forever, despite me beating the crap out of it...I drive really hard and fast, and I drive every car I've driven hard and fast.  It's got just over 177,000 miles on it.  Wait, do y'all use kilometers of miles in Aus.?  Either way, that's about 285,000 km...if you all even use kilometers.  I don't even know which countries use miles and kilometers come to think of it.  Anyway, that's a good amount of miles and it's still on all original engine/transmission/clutch parts.  Some of the body and interior had been replaced, but with junkyard-sourced cheap parts only.  

Either way, its expected for American cars to last 100,000 to 150,000 miles and Japanese cars to last a bit longer, at least cars of that vintage.  This is the longest my family has had a car last, except for my Dad's old 1978 Chevrolet Caprice (I believe that's a Holden Caprice for you all) that lasted FOREVER.  The only reason we got rid of it was because it's 305CID/5.0L V8 engine got like 10 miles per gallon on a good day.  

I don't know why people hate on American cars so much, in the late 80s and early 90s they were much worse, but now they're just as good, if not better than, Japanese cars as far as reliability and cost of ownership.  I actually think its cheaper than owning a Toyota or Honda because I can (and do) get all my replacement parts from junkyards.


----------



## Carver Slice

smackcraft said:


> Howdy CS nothing better than that top of the world feeling



Yes indeed, It's pretty wonderful. 

The only thing that's annoying me right now is my neck muscles are really tight.
Just took some Naproxen so hopefully that clear's it up for me.


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

^Naproxen is the best OTC NSAID, in my opinion.


----------



## Carver Slice

I agree and it's nice how long it last's and how potent the pills are.
It sure beat's having to take a crapload of tylenol or ibuprofen tablets.

Think it's starting to work already, I'm definitely feeling a bit more unwound.


----------



## gavatron@oz

Afternoon Carver Slice ,sounds like your up for a good afternoon..by kava kava you mean piper methysticum,the melanesian root


----------



## Carver Slice

Yes sir, it's one of my favorite substances for anxiety relief. 
It feels like a combination of valium and alcohol for me.
Except I don't get inebriated like with booze.

Just helps me to open up and be more social, great stuff for relaxing.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

skillz~4~thrillz said:


> im not MIA,i am just tapering off one of my meds and onto another. the WDs from the anafranil is absolute hell. if anyone know about tryciclic antidepressants,please let me know. ive used the search engine like it's my job and i cant find anything. i hurt,headaches,dizzy,nauseas,vomiting,fever,ect....
> after i got myself off opiates i swore id never lose my way again. but this is cruel.its an RX and i am following DR's orders. if anyone knows where some info is of if you know someone well versed in this please ask them to  contact me.
> 
> 
> CH...you know alot about all kinds of  things...i think you can help.
> 
> i'll be back full force hopefully by next weekend. i miss you guys and i'll do my best to check in.
> 
> much peace and love................skillz



I'm not sure how to counteract a TCA's withdrawal symptoms to be honest; and any other drugs that might help could be addictive by themselves.  

I would suggest to ride it out - how long have you felt like this?  Does smoking cannabis work?



gavatron@oz said:


> ive heard of people here in oz selling there done and using gear bought with the done  money.... I should try get dexedrine for adhd instead of self medicating..im going to fuck out sooner or later,its been spiraling pretty bad last 2-3 months.but knowing  me ill have yo hit rock bottom to switch on..and realise whats happening.



It's what I did!  I simply couldn't stand being addicted to heroin any longer.


----------



## Kisses2miihaters

Good Morning/ Afternoon! 
Whats everyone up to?


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

Hanging out, enjoying this nice dextroamphetamine high I'm on right now.  May actually use it to be productive sooner or later, not that being on Bluelight isn't being productive 

skillz, are you doing today?  Sounds like last night was pretty rough, hopefully today you're doing better


----------



## gavatron@oz

The japas are pretty reliable,they have emision laws where after 60000 kms it ridiculously expensive to regiater on the road.so we get imports alot w low k's.

Alot of people will buy half cut japas( car cut from dash fwd) and transpkant into older cars

u guys get the pontiac gto from an aussie coupe built here called the monaro..runs a 6.2  chev.,ive got anLS7 in a ute ( corvette motor) and its fucked for gas. And its 1.65 per  L for fuel...gas

Your right bout humidity,bad when its muggy..but usually will piss down rain when its like that.


----------



## Carver Slice

Just got stoned for my first time in weeks as well. 

I'm flippin ripped right now, lol


----------



## gavatron@oz

CAPTAIN H-- i was just mentioning the smak, im spiraling on methamph, but im steering towards the theory that i may have adhd and self medicating. Rad your thread on it, alot adds up for me.. Perhaps i just enjoy it ,alot.

HELLO KISSES- weve never met.how are u today,yesterday for me


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

> The japas are pretty reliable,they have emision laws where after 60000 kms it ridiculously expensive to regiater on the road.so we get imports alot w low k's.



What are your emissions regulations like?  The U.S. has really relaxed emissions regulations compared to Europe or Japan, but some states have stricter ones, or even have stricter ones in certain parts of the state.  For example, the parts of Virginia that are close to Washington, D.C. have to get their emissions tested every year when the car has it's state safety inspection done.  In Virginia, if the car is 25 years or older, it is exempt from all state emissions laws.

I grew up i the D.C. suburbs and my car had to have that emissions testing done, but it stopped passing so we re-registered it as being "garaged" in a different part of the state (the city I'm currently living in) and now it doesn't have any emissions tests at all.  



> Alot of people will buy half cut japas( car cut from dash fwd) and transpkant into older cars



Which part of the car is cut out and replaced locally?  At least the Japanese Domestic Market uses right-hand-drive like Aus. does, although in the U.S.A. you can have either left or right-hand drive, most cars just have left-hand drive.  I've seen (and driven) a few cars that are right-hand, however.



> u guys get the pontiac gto from an aussie coupe built here called the monaro..runs a 6.2 chev.,ive got anLS7 in a ute ( corvette motor) and its fucked for gas. And its 1.65 per L for fuel...gas



They stopped making that a few years ago, AFAIK, Pontaic doesn't even exist anymore, we had the G8 for a while which was a clone of another Holden, I'm pretty sure.  I think Chevrolet is re-releasing the Caprice as a police package car (since Ford is about to retire the Crown Victoria) with the 6.0L V8 in it.  I've seen some of the GTOs with the 6.2's in 'em though, they're really quick and that motor sounds awesome.  Would rather drive a Corvette though 

I don't know about the fuel conversion, because we do gasoline/petrol/fuel/gas by the gallon here, and there's like...3.785 liters to the U.S. gallon, so that means it would be AUS$ 6.25 a gallon.  

It's just under US$ 4.00 a gallon here, but that varies a lot throughout the U.S., and even throughout the states.  I was in Washington, D.C. earlier this week, which is only 100 miles from Richmond, and its near $4.20 there now.  In the country in Virginia, though, its still near the $3.60 - $3.80 range.  

Of course, that's not taking into account the exchange rate for U.S. dollars to Aus. dollars...


----------



## gavatron@oz

yeah the $A is buying $1.10 atm,highest since 83,when we won tneAmericas Cup .i had to throw that in.

Fuels nice and cheap then,compared to oz.my ls7 uses 70 L over 350 kms if i give it a bit.its in a ute so its quite over powered..270 kw i think.. 

The conversion is the running gear,motor,g/box  usually,but the computer.and brakes too sometimes brake..alot of turbo cars too,so you can buikd powr for peanuts..


----------



## smackcraft

What a joke, they have announced that they will not be showing any photos of osama bin laden 

http://news.sky.com/skynews/Home/Wo...ill_Not_Be_Released_By_Obama,_Says_US_Network

meh ....


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

Oh man, I didn't realize like...all our systems of measurement are different haha.  Is 70L for 350km good?  I get around 25mpg in the city and very close to 40mpg on the highway, but it sounds like your '7 is much higher powered than my little 2.0L straight-4.  It's rated at 125 horsepower.  

Let me figure some conversions here, if you're doing 350km with 70L, that means you're using 20L per 100 km?  Sounds like fuel (gas) mileage measurements are reversed, wow, this math is actually sort of complicated, with the U.S. system, you want the numbers to be higher (more distance per set amount of fuel), but with your system you want the numbers to be lower (less fuel per set amount of distance).  Very interesting.

Anyway, if I did my conversions correct, you're getting 11.76MPG.  Wow, what size engine do you have??

I'll do a reverse conversion, MPG to L/100KM:

City - 25MPG = 9.41L/100KM
Highway - 40MPG = 5.88L/100KM.  That 40MPG number is a best-case type deal, no traffic, using the cruise control at 70mph (112 km/h).  Usually that's not the case, and its closer to 35-37MPG, which is 6.72L/100KM - 6.36L/100KM

Wow, my brain hurts.  Looks like for you all, the lower the gas mileage number, the better the gas mileage, but for the U.S., the higher the number, the better.

Craziness.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

muvolution said:


> ah, yes. That's better. Thanks.
> 
> so... I know when (most) people go into opiate wd's they eat alot... or at least I usually do. Not so this time. I am taking a break from my meds and I had to take a tiny bit of suboxone 2 days ago, but nothing since. Unfortunately, I haven't eaten since Saturday... and haven't slept appreciably. Anyone experience this also?
> 
> I feel like my body is naturally just sped the fuck out and when I'm not on downers I'm like completely fucking manic or something.
> 
> oh shit, almost to 1,000 posts.



You are probably experiencing high blood pressure due to opiate withdrawal.



gavatron@oz said:


> CAPTAIN H-- i was just mentioning the smak, im spiraling on methamph, but im steering towards the theory that i may have adhd and self medicating. Rad your thread on it, alot adds up for me.. Perhaps i just enjoy it ,alot.


It is probable, have you tried going to a psychiatrist or a clinician for testing?  I'm not sure how it "works" in Australia as I was diagnosed + medicated all in the US.


----------



## gavatron@oz

NEIGHBOURHOOD THREAT-Its thesame motor as the Chev Corvette z06, 376 cube 6 litre v8,also in Escolades. but it in a ute (pick up ) version of the gto..

That fuel is bad,its a bit better on hwy.. Lucky the tax man pays for it.


----------



## gavatron@oz

It is probable, have you tried going to a psychiatrist or a clinician for testing?  I'm not sure how it "works" in Australia as I was diagnosed + medicated all in the US.[/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/QUOTE]

yeah ive seen a psychologist but its the same one treating me for drug dependancy/ addiction, and said they cant diagnos me until im clean for 3-4 weeks..

Ill have to sort it.its quite common in oz..or the doctors over diagnos it.


----------



## smackcraft

14 more posts and we need the new thread guys !!!

I thought it would of been done by now , but seems everyone at the other side of the world has gone to bed !!!


----------



## coelophysis

It doesn't get done til 1,000..

How is everyone?


----------



## smackcraft

What i meant was at the rate we were going at posting at the beggining of the week i thought we would of been at 1000 posts by now 

not the thread being made by now 

Things ok here , bit bored tbh 

Was tempted to stick on the xbox and play some Halo Reach but meh i would prob be up for hours playing it and screw my sleep pattern again


----------



## coelophysis

Heh videos games are a weird drug.


----------



## smackcraft

Indeed, which is even weirder is Achievements on them 

the amount of people that play shitty games just to get achievements is unreal 

I fell out with people i used to game with cos they found them more important than enjoying the game its self 

i got fed up of them being impatient cos all they wanted was a stupid gamer score where as i wanted to play the game and enjoy it for what it is, a game, not a number


----------



## theotherside

Ok folks about to leave for work....what is the final title for the new thread? I can make something up on the sport if I have to  How is everyone today/night?


----------



## smackcraft

hey hey TOS hows it going ?

No idea what the final thoughts were for a new title yet


----------



## theotherside

OK I'll just wing it.........would love to use Sea shells in the title in honour of Laika but I know nothing about the subject because our beach is the worst in the country(gulf of mexic0)>


----------



## coelophysis

I'll take care of it if you want


----------



## theotherside

Thanks kind sir....use some cool names in the "sea glass" type of stuff because I would love to learn something on the subject. Don't guess there is any cool sea glass under all of the oil of galveston beach though


----------



## coelophysis

I' m sure you can find some if you look hard and long enough..

lol hard & long..


----------



## smackcraft

Ok ok i got a title for the thread 

NMI SOCIAL sequals can be good but V.3somes are always better


----------



## theotherside

Yeah we should start "that" up again Laika....that one is just too funny man.


----------



## coelophysis

New one


----------

